# **RAW 12/12/11 Discussion Thread**



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Special 3 hour Raw featuring the Slammy Awards and main evented by John Cena vs Mark Henry. Also, will Alberto Del Rio and The Miz get revenge on CM Punk for last week's contract signing. Will Triple H make his first appearance on Raw in over a month? Will there be more tension between Dolph Ziggler, Vickie Guerrero and Jack Swagger? And will the divas match break two minutes? All these questions will be answered Monday night 8 PM ET!

Discuss...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Did this preview come off WWE.com? If so then Trips is coming back, and Triple H/Taker is winning MOTY.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Cena wins in all categories, since he has no match at TLC and everybody is so mean to him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Brye said:


> Special 3 hour Raw featuring the Slammy Awards and main evented by John Cena vs Mark Henry. Also, will Alberto Del Rio and The Miz get revenge on CM Punk for last week's contract signing. Will Triple H make his first appearance on Raw in over a month? *Will there be more tension between Dolph Ziggler, Vickie Guerrero and Jack Swagger? *And will the divas match break two minutes? All these questions will be answered Monday night 8 PM ET!
> 
> Discuss...


Have they been displaying tension against each other?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

^ Last week backstage Swagger seemed pissed when Ziggler didn't want him to come with him to his match.



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Did this preview come off WWE.com? If so then Trips is coming back, and Triple H/Taker is winning MOTY.


lmao no I wrote that. :argh:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Brye said:


> ^ Last week backstage Swagger seemed pissed when Ziggler didn't want him to come with him to his match.


YES, it's on NOW.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

where are the other awards?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*RAW has been HORRID these past few weeks..

I really hope Kane Redux finally makes his appearence tommorrow on RAW to challenge Undertaker for WrestleMania after HHH/Taker wins MOTY.*


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Imaginarium said:


> RAW has been HORRID these past few weeks..
> 
> *I really hope Kane Redux finally makes his appearence tommorrow on RAW to challenge Undertaker for WrestleMania after HHH/Taker wins MOTY.*



No.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I had completely forgot it was 3 hours. I hope its better than the last 3 hour show. For the go home show for a PPV, PLUS the entertaining slammies, I'm expecting a good RAW. Hopefully we get some build for the matches, and some more Cena heel turn seeds, and of course another cryptic video.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm not really fussed about Raw and probably won't be until Jan 2nd tbh. While Punk as champion is great, him vs. ADR and Miz doesn't interest me at all because I know it's just filler. I've seen Ryder/Ziggler a million times already this past month. HHH/Nash is fucking bore. Cena's slightly interesting but it's not anything to get excited about. I couldn't even tell you anything else that's going on outside of those things even if there is anything else going on. They're coasting for now and so am I. I'll watch on Tuesday and maybe I'll be shocked by a kickass show. I highly doubt that though.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Has the Match of the year candidates been released yet?

If not, im going with this:

Cena vs Punk - MITB
Orton vs Christian - May 2011
40 Man Royal Rumble
HHH vs Undertaker - Wrestlemania XXVII
...Big Show vs Mark Henry - Vengeance 2011


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> I'm not really fussed about Raw and probably won't be until Jan 2nd tbh. While Punk as champion is great, him vs. ADR and Miz doesn't interest me at all because I know it's just filler. I've seen Ryder/Ziggler a million times already this past month. HHH/Nash is fucking bore. Cena's slightly interesting but it's not anything to get excited about. I couldn't even tell you anything else that's going on outside of those things even if there is anything else going on. They're coasting for now and so am I. I'll watch on Tuesday and maybe I'll be shocked by a kickass show. I highly doubt that though.


The only thing that keeps me tuning in each week is to see the itbegins promo shit if there's any better clues as to who it is, kane's return promos, if brodus clay is going to come back, skip sheffield if he's gonna come back, when hhh is going to come back, taker, wow.... I've just realized something. I watch Raw to see if people who aren't on the show are going to come back... Well I do enjoy Punk and Ziggler I suppose, Nash as well, no one else sparks any interest. I agree with you now, I'm not holding my breath for an awesome show but I'll still watch


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Hoping for a HHH and Foley appearance.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Really only looking forward to RAW for the next "ITBEGINS" video, as well the as the next Kane return promo video. 

That's kinda sad.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I think wwe will have the fan vote on diva of the year at wwe.com


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

morris3333 said:


> I think wwe will have the fan vote on diva of the year at wwe.com


will anyone even vote?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Lucifer34 said:


> Really only looking forward to RAW for the next "ITBEGINS" video, as well the as the next Kane return promo video.
> 
> That's kinda sad.


Same here tbh.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Another promo please.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

If Cena wins Superstar of the Year a third year in a row, someone needs to be shot. Punk HAS to win it this year.


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Kingpin said:


> If Cena wins Superstar of the Year a third year in a row, someone needs to be shot. Punk HAS to win it this year.


Why do you care so much? Its just some fake award.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Can't wait to be there live tonight! Look for a hot crowd all night, and when Trips music hits, I'm going ape shit.

Sign: CENA SUCKS LOL!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Triple H needs to return. Wheres the momentum for his match with Nash otherwise?


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

He will be there...last Raw before TLC. Guess I lucked out again being there live 3 times now for a HHH return.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Mark out for me JDman lol. I actually think it wouldn't be a bad thing for Cena to win SOTY. Say he wins and he's walking through the back and everybody is looking at him, saying that he shouldn't have won this year etc and then he bumps into Punk who just shakes his head and walks away. It would add more fuel to the fire and since it's a kayfabe award to further storylines, it would add to Cena's storyline. Or they could have ADR win because in kayfabe he's had the best year. Or Punk to further his rise to the top. Meh, I really don't care. I'm most looking forward to the reaction on here if Punk doesn't win lol.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh I will mark out. First thing I'm doing when I get there is buying a new Trips shirt and possibly Zack Ryder's little wig hat thing for the hell of it.

I'll be drunk off my ass anyway so might as well go out in style.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Mark out for me JDman lol. I actually think it wouldn't be a bad thing for Cena to win SOTY. Say he wins and he's walking through the back and everybody is looking at him, saying that he shouldn't have won this year etc and then he bumps into Punk who just shakes his head and walks away. It would add more fuel to the fire and since it's a kayfabe award to further storylines, it would add to Cena's storyline. Or they could have ADR win because in kayfabe he's had the best year. Or Punk to further his rise to the top. Meh, I really don't care. I'm most looking forward to the reaction on here if Punk doesn't win lol.


I like this. Then Zack Ryder could say to him "Punk should have won it, in all honesty" and walks out, and Cena is left standing there with a bitch slapped face and his award. Then Come TLC CENA SCREWS HIM vs DOLPH AND let the heel turn COMMENCE


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

Regarding that it's a 3 hour show, we maybe gonna have some returns, maybe Brodus Clay and Skip Sheffield ?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Full Nelson King said:


> Triple H needs to return. Wheres the momentum for his match with Nash otherwise?


NASH makes his own momentum with dem promos


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

where is raw held this week? I hope it ain't no lame ass crowd


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Mark out for me JDman lol. I actually think it wouldn't be a bad thing for Cena to win SOTY. *Say he wins and he's walking through the back and everybody is looking at him, saying that he shouldn't have won this year etc and then he bumps into Punk who just shakes his head and walks away. It would add more fuel to the fire and since it's a kayfabe award to further storylines, it would add to Cena's storyline.* Or they could have ADR win because in kayfabe he's had the best year. Or Punk to further his rise to the top. Meh, I really don't care. I'm most looking forward to the reaction on here if Punk doesn't win lol.


Thats brilliant, but its WWE and there not that smart. They will most likely give it to Del Rio in yet another attempt to try and get him over because WWE really, really wants him to be the top heel in WWE.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

greaz taker! said:


> where is raw held this week? I hope it ain't no lame ass crowd


Hot crowd of Norfolk, Virginia. (Not to be confused with Richmond)

Norfolk actually has a very hot crowd and every time I've been (more than 6 in Norfolk)...not as many kids as normal shows.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

JDman said:


> Hot crowd of Norfolk, Virginia. (Not to be confused with Richmond)
> 
> Norfolk actually has a very hot crowd and every time I've been (more than 6 in Norfolk)...not as many kids as normal shows.


gdgd, saw your earlier post that your going lol, have fun (Y)


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Has to be done:

*#RyderOrRiot
#RyderRevolution
#WWWYKI*


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

JDman said:


> He will be there...last Raw before TLC. Guess I lucked out again being there live 3 times now for a HHH return.


he wont be there. his music will play at TLC and out will come a midget with a toy hammer.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> he wont be there. his music will play at TLC and out will come a midget with a toy hammer.


Hell no.

He WILL be there tonight.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

predictions

CM Punk, Miz, Alberto Del Rio promo

Zack Ryder vs Drew McIntyre with Ziggler on commentary

Big Show vs Jack Swagger, Mark Hnery interfere

Cody Rhodes promo with Booker T

Wade Barret vs Sheamus with Randy Orton interfering 

Beth Phoenix vs Alicia Fox

Nash/Triple H promo

John Cena and CM Punk vs Alberto Del Rio and Miz


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> predictions
> 
> CM Punk, Miz, Alberto Del Rio promo
> 
> ...


cena is facing henry in the main event remember


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

greaz taker! said:


> cena is facing henry in the main event remember


Oh I forgot

Update

CM Punk, Miz, Alberto Del Rio promo

Zack Ryder vs Drew McIntyre with Ziggler on commentary

Wade Barret vs Sheamus with Randy Orton interfering 

Nash/Triple H promo

Beth Phoenix vs Alicia Fox

Booker T vs Ziggler with Cody Rhodes interfering 

CM Punk vs Swagger with Del Rio and Miz attacking him afterwards

John Cena vs Mark Henry


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Just realized the Norfolk scope website updated the preview and added that the Cena/Henry match is a WWE challenge match? ...tf?

JOHN CENA VS. MARK HENRY
- WWE CHALLENGE MATCH –


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

JDman said:


> Just realized the Norfolk scope website updated the preview and added that the Cena/Henry match is a WWE challenge match? ...tf?
> 
> JOHN CENA VS. MARK HENRY
> - WWE CHALLENGE MATCH –


probably another "social experiment" lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Really, CM Punk should be winning his 4th and 5th slammy's tonight with the Match of the Year and Superstar of the year but I bet they go to HHH/Taker and del Rio.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

My Slammy predictions...

HHH/Taker mtach of the year, HHH returns to accept slammy (Punk/Cean would be my MOY)

and

ADR wins superstar of the year (Punk would be my SOY)


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Hopefully Christian win an award for something.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

-Extra- said:


> Has to be done:
> 
> *#RyderOrRiot
> #RyderRevolution
> #WWWYKI*


*#HEEL
#ZigglerisGOAT*


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Fuck the slammys.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

dudeme13 said:


> Fuck the slammys.


Fuck you!


..Nah im kidding, love you


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> predictions
> 
> 
> Zack Ryder vs Drew McIntyre with Ziggler on commentary


Would love that, with Ziggler having a match later on as his matches have been the best on Raw for a few weeks.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"#FuckRyder is trending world wide!"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk for Superstar Of The Year or the night is a waste.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Punk for Superstar Of The Year or the night is a waste.


You'll know its going to Cena. :no:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

well lets' see vince was not on raw last week because he went to afghanistanani
Last week show was entertaining but had some of the most stupid booked run in mania stuff ever(thanks steph)

So I expect a total cluster fuck with vince back trying to make up for last week.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I look forward to seeing the shitstorm unfold on here if Punk doesn't win SOTY


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Oh I forgot
> 
> Update
> 
> ...


Actually you forgot more.

CM Punk, Miz, Alberto Del Rio promo 
Twitter
Zack Ryder vs Drew McIntyre with Ziggler on commentary
Twitter
Wade Barret vs Sheamus with Randy Orton interfering 
Twitter
Nash/Triple H promo
Twitter
Beth Phoenix vs Alicia Fox
Twitter
Booker T vs Ziggler with Cody Rhodes interfering 
Twitter
CM Punk vs Swagger with Del Rio and Miz attacking him afterwards
Twitter
John Cena vs Mark Henry
Twitter


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

mr cricket said:


> Hopefully Christian win an award for something.


Most overrated?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*There will be a John Laurinatis "Future Endeavored" award.*


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Imaginarium said:


> *There will be a John Laurinatis "Future Endeavored" award.*


Holy hell, yes!

Otunga: "... And the winner is, John Morrison. Unfortunately, John Morrison can't be here tonight to accept this award, so on his behalf, ladies and gentlemen, the interim Raw General Manager, Mr. John Laurinaitis"
Laurinaitis: "David, you forgot 'Executive Vice-President of Talent Relations', which is the soul reason for this category. Now, I would like to accept this award on behalf of John Morrison, who, again, at this time, I _would_ like to wish the very best in his future endeavors. Thank you very much"

*Johnny Ace Troll Face... and fade to black*


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> well lets' see vince was not on raw last week because he went to afghanistanani
> Last week show was entertaining but had some of the most stupid booked run in mania stuff ever(thanks steph)
> 
> So I expect a total cluster fuck with vince back trying to make up for last week.


as if the internet ever gets satisfied.....


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

JDman said:


> Can't wait to be there live tonight! Look for a hot crowd all night, and when Trips music hits, I'm going ape shit.
> 
> Sign: CENA SUCKS LOL!


Are you gonna carry any of your cats with you?


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

dudeme13 said:


> Why do you care so much? Its just some fake award.


why do you mark out for your favorite wrestlers...it's just some fake fighting. Seriously, let him be passionate about it if he wants. He isnt hurting anyone...


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

JDman said:


> Can't wait to be there live tonight! Look for a hot crowd all night, and when Trips music hits, I'm going ape shit.
> 
> Sign: CENA SUCKS LOL!


word has it your bff trips is making his return tonight...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

For those in the UK the start time is 1am Sky Sports 3


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry if already posted but:

snooki NiC0LE P0LiZZi
Hey guys! I’m nominated for “WWE A-Lister of the Year” at the 2011 #SlammyAwards. Be sure to tune in to @WWE #Raw TONIGHT to see if I win!


Reckon she'll be on Raw tonight? Who else could be up for the award? Hugh Jackman?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

The Muppets.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Its 3 hours there should be no reason for Brodus Clay not to show up.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

Johnny Ace laughing at John Morisson.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

leon79 said:


> For those in the UK the start time is 1am Sky Sports 3


And also in Ireland etc...


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wonder if Foley will be there tonight???


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm calling it now: Cena wins Superstar of the Year.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

hope M.Kane shows up! and that Cley guy


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

mr cricket said:


> Hopefully Christian win an award for something.


Despicable Me Award for spitting in Orton's face. (We all know he should be one of the candidates for Superstar of the Year though).


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Dumb question I know, but is tonight's show live or taped? I'm trying to avoid the Raw section as best I can other than this thread due to seeing 2/3 threads reporting big spoilers, so I'm not 100% sure. Hopefully it's a good one tonight.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

it's live bro


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Got 2 and a half hours to kill with no playstation and its already half 10 at night in the UK. Better be a good show!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Got 2 and a half hours to kill with no playstation and its already half 10 at night in the UK. Better be a good show!


I'd go to bed and watch in the morning tbh. Staying up for Raw is a waste of time and sleep these days. 100% not worth it.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Domenico said:


> Johnny Ace laughing at John Morisson.


Triple H in the photo, 2 Triple H action figures....why am I not surprised lol


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> I'd go to bed and watch in the morning tbh. Staying up for Raw is a waste of time and sleep these days. 100% not worth it.


True, and it's far more enjoyable when you can skip the endless amounts of adverts and watch while actually feeling awake.

Should be an alright show. I always enjoy the slammys special show so look forward to it.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

I won't be surprised if they gave the SOTY to ADR just to finish his "dominance". The only amazing thing after that, will be Ricardo's promo, sadly.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Imaginarium said:


> *RAW has been HORRID these past few weeks..
> 
> I really hope Kane Redux finally makes his appearence tommorrow on RAW to challenge Undertaker for WrestleMania after HHH/Taker wins MOTY.*


What?

You do know that Kane already lost to Taker twice on Mania?

What the hell would the point be of that? 



Imaginarium said:


> *There will be a John Laurinatis "Future Endeavored" award.*


John Laurinaitis should definitely win the troll of the year award 8*D. 



dynamite452 said:


> Despicable Me Award for spitting in Orton's face. (We all know he should be one of the candidates for Superstar of the Year though).


Despicable me award should go to HHH for burying the entire roster (Y). 

Cole should get worst announcer of the year award.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

So will our votes actually mean anything tonight or will WWE just pick the superstar of the year themselves?


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> So will our votes actually mean anything tonight or will WWE just pick the superstar of the year themselves?


if cena or del rio win it....then you know....


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

If they do give SOTY to ADR then he may as well just retire lol. There's nothing left for him to do. He's fought and beaten Rey Mysterio, Edge, Christian, John Cena, Big Show and CM Punk. He's won the Royal fucking Rumble. He's won MITB. He's a 2x WWE Champion. He could be SOTY. Seriously, what else is there for him to do after all that?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> If they do give SOTY to ADR then he may as well just retire lol. There's nothing left for him to do. He's fought and beaten Rey Mysterio, Edge, Christian, John Cena, Big Show and CM Punk. He's won the Royal fucking Rumble. He's won MITB. He's a 2x WWE Champion. He could be SOTY. Seriously, what else is there for him to do after all that?


End the streak, DUH!


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

The Miz for Superstar of the Year...


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Hoping for a good show. Henry for Superstar Of The Year please.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Just remembered Cena v Henry was announced for tonights RAW.

This is a completely pointless match so my guess is it gets turned into Orton/Punk/Cena v Miz/Henry/Del Rio.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> If they do give SOTY to ADR then he may as well just retire lol. There's nothing left for him to do. He's fought and beaten Rey Mysterio, Edge, Christian, John Cena, Big Show and CM Punk. He's won the Royal fucking Rumble. He's won MITB. He's a 2x WWE Champion. He could be SOTY. Seriously, what else is there for him to do after all that?



This guy:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

My predictions for the awards tonight:

*SOTY*: Triple H
*Breakout Star OTY*: Broomstick
*MOTY*: Triple H vs. Broomstick
*Reaction OTY*: Superstars react to Broomstick giving a better performance than them
*Diva OTY*: Moppy
*Tag Team OTY*: Triple Broomstick

Off to bed now. I'll check this out in the morning. Hopefully I'm in for a pleasant surprise.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> If they do give SOTY to ADR then he may as well just retire lol. There's nothing left for him to do. He's fought and beaten Rey Mysterio, Edge, Christian, John Cena, Big Show and CM Punk. He's won the Royal fucking Rumble. He's won MITB. He's a 2x WWE Champion. He could be SOTY. Seriously, what else is there for him to do after all that?


He still needs to win King of the Ring, become a two time royal rumble winner, end the streak and beat Flairs world title record. Could take a couple more years.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

how long till raw


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

like 40 min left.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Still at the office. It sucks LOL. Will download it later.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Hopefully they add something to the buildup for TLC, because so far it has had almost none.


----------



## Kurtley Beale (Aug 23, 2011)

how long


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

So its 12:30 am where I live and I have to be up at 7 in the morning. The show isn't going to finish till 4. Why am I doing this to myself?!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

kofi for soty?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't understand how people don't know when Raw starts.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Its 3 hours there should be no reason for Brodus Clay not to show up.


Except the fact that he's not because they're probably going to have him run in on someone to start a feud or something.


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> I don't understand how people don't know when Raw starts.


Im in the UK, So it is either 1am or 2am, normally need to check when, not every1s from the states.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Scott Button said:


> Im in the UK, So it is either 1am or 2am, normally need to check when, not every1s from the states.


Starts at 1 incase you didn't know.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I want to see Kane more than anything tonight. Hoping I get my wish.*



Cookie Monster said:


> I don't understand how people don't know when Raw starts.


*I know man.. there has not been one RAW discussion thread where that question does not come up. 3 Hour RAWs are ALWAYS one hour earlier than normal ones in the U.S. I am not sure about UK but I bet what ever the set time may be for 3 hour shows that never changes either.*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Shit, didn't know the Slammy's were on. Three hour show though, usually shite. Surprise me, Vince.


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Starts at 1 incase you didn't know.


Thanks Mate, thought as much.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

20 more minutes??


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> So its 12:30 am where I live and I have to be up at 7 in the morning. The show isn't going to finish till 4. Why am I doing this to myself?!


I do the same every week. Start work at 8am. Four years and counting now


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> If they do give SOTY to ADR then he may as well just retire lol. There's nothing left for him to do. He's fought and beaten Rey Mysterio, Edge, Christian, John Cena, Big Show and CM Punk. He's won the Royal fucking Rumble. He's won MITB. He's a 2x WWE Champion. He could be SOTY. Seriously, what else is there for him to do after all that?


Indeed. Time to go back to midcard where he belongs. 



Starbuck said:


> My predictions for the awards tonight:
> 
> *SOTY*: Triple H
> *Breakout Star OTY*: Broomstick
> ...


Now we're talking :lmao. 

And all of this even though neither of them where nominated. 

Only HHH can 8*D.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

i will be happy if The Miz win Superstar of the years


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> Shit, didn't know the Slammy's were on. Three hour show though, usually shite. Surprise me, Vince.


Surprising will be Punk winning the Slammy, then John coming out and saying there was a mistake and that the Slammy was in fact for ADR, which will make Miz show up and say he deserves it and will take it while punching Punk. Then Cena will come out and Teddy will say Laurinatis inviting him as the guest host, and make a Tag match.

And I said, surprising, which didn't mean to be entertaining.


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

Thinking about it, if Kane returns to raw as a heel, think about it, a way for him to get some huge heat straight away is not return with the mask, we're all excited thinking he's coming back with the mask, and if he turns up without it, everyone is gonna be so pissed, easy way to get some heat straight away.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Scott Button said:


> Im in the UK, So it is either 1am or 2am, normally need to check when, not every1s from the states.


I'm also from the UK bro


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow. Tonights MNF game is Seahawks Vs. Rams. Normally picking between Raw & MNF football is an easy choice the other way, but Raw really looks like the better option tonight, lol.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone from jamaica know when does Raw Start tonioght?


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

I really do struggle to stay awake during the ads as there are just so many. Anybody got any ideas which will keep me awake during commercials as im guessing there will be a lot tonight?


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> I really do struggle to stay awake during the ads as there are just so many. Anybody got any ideas which will keep me awake during commercials as im guessing there will be a lot tonight?


BangBros


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Mikecala98 said:


> BangBros


Is now trending...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> I really do struggle to stay awake during the ads as there are just so many. Anybody got any ideas which will keep me awake during commercials as im guessing there will be a lot tonight?


The haters in the thread finding something to bitch about is always a laugh.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

Hitting the Raw section reminded me that it came on at 7.


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> Anyone from jamaica know when does Raw Start tonioght?


Starts in 7 minutes


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

NCIS needs to hurry up and get over with...


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> Anyone from jamaica know when does Raw Start tonioght?


An hour earlier than normal


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

cena vs mark you know what that means mark is gonna job to cena dont matter that he the WHC


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Two mins to go


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

here we go!


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

show time


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Someone inbox a link to a stream please


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

this show is gonna suck so hard it gonna be alot of short matches and a hole bunch BS nonsense i swear if cena wins wrestler of the year im gonna flip my s**t


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Time to get this party started


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Enjoy the show guys!! I probably will after I get home and download it LOL


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Everyone get on your Twitter account and start making Doink trend, it will be so funny. 

#WWEDoinktheClownisback


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright chumps LET'S DO THIS!!!!

HERE WWE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice promo to start it off


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

If it's started anyone got a stream? Would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky Rocky


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

CM Punk or Riot.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

Someone inbox me a link to a stream, mine just carshed. Thank-you!

#DoinkTheClown


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow, they're going all out this year.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

TNA sign


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I smell a dumb show.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

TNA sign lol.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Not looking forward to having to deal with Cole for 3 hours, especially after he wins an award..


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

If I'm going to have to listen to Hello, Good Morning all night, I'm going to bed now.


----------



## wrestlingfanatic24 (Sep 21, 2010)

Kaneniteforever said:


> Thinking about it, if Kane returns to raw as a heel, think about it, a way for him to get some huge heat straight away is not return with the mask, we're all excited thinking he's coming back with the mask, and if he turns up without it, everyone is gonna be so pissed, easy way to get some heat straight away.


There would be a few problems him coming back the same, for instance

1 - the impact is not going to even come close if he looks just the same, like josh on chairshot reality kane without the mask is the hulk without the roids.

2 - his return will die out quickly and we are back to square one, a kane that started strong but is back down the pecking order. We have seen it in 2003 and 2010 and this would be no different

3 - the term kane resurrected would have been completely pointless, what is the point in even saying that term if they were not going to give kane a fresh new facelift.

4 - unmasked kane has become a stale boring gimmick of kane, he lacks the fear-factor and the interest. If the demonic kane is to return, he has got to come back totally knew

Like I said the term kane resurrection has got to live up to that name, and it has got to last allot longer than 2 to 3 months. And reports do not give me confidence that we will see a fresh new kane, just the same guy since 2003


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You think Cole Vs. Lawler is Feud of the Year?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

TNA! TNA! TNA!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cre5po said:


> If it's started anyone got a stream? Would be greatly appreciated!


check PM


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

5 time 5 time 5 time 5 time 5 time


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

hate uk streams, always lagg

Fucking USA stream is showing NCIS.....

Anyways already bored of the show


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I seriously don't think Mark Henry is losing tonight.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Thought he came out with Sharmell for a second...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Already? Oh wow!"

My tolerance for Jerry Lawler is an all-new low of 4 seconds.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

NOOOO!!!! Not Hornswoggle!!!! 

FUTURE ENDEAVOR THIS MAN!!!!


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

i already want this to end


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Couldn't imagine it, but Hornswoggle has gotten even worse.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Jonah Hill did arrive then.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is already cringey.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Fucking Hornswoggle ruins everything.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Tell me I did NOT just see that!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

good catergory name, get dat at the oscars y'all!


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Hornswoggle be pimpin'....


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

WTF Hornswoggle haha


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

get the fuck out.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Hornswoggle is old skool John Cena?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Swaggle = Pimp


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

loved seeing Owen in the opening.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

lmao @ Hornswoggle


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i dont like hornswaggle talking... well i like him even even less now


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

straight racism


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow did booker t just said that.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WCW reference.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I hate fucking WWE


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Shut Up Hornswoggle


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

OHHH MY BROTHER! TESTIFY! ::cough:: sorry... got caught up in the moment


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

LMAO Hornswoggle talking like a G.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Hornswoggle is going to lose his ability to talk again by saying "Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiit Book"


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Hornswoggle has a southern accent? nice!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

JR has this in the bag.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Booker's braids are ridiculous.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Show's not even 7 min. old and I'm getting the douchechills.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

What on Earth are the writers thinking with this?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

JR FTW.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Please be Miz


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Is this awards all 3 hours or something?


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

did swoggle just say shiiiiit?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

JR needs to win this.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

if JR does not win this, i swear.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Oh god now he talks?


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

hang in there i feel ya are the nomination rigg do we even get a chance to choose


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i mean how can jr not win.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Jim Ross has surely gotta win this. Never had so much LOL's in my life..


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

This is lame already :|


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They hit me with the okie doke!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

shittttttt 

:lmao


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

It's a Duck!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That was some expert trolling from Miz, in fairness.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jim Ross dancing = Hilarious. 

Del Rio/Santino Ending to the Rumble = Stupid

R-Truth selling a splash to the face for a finish = Stupid

Miz as The Rock = Was that really worth remembering? I mean it wasn't bad, but it was nothing special. 

So yeah, JR should win this one.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I gotta say, Miz does a better Rock Bottom than Rocky these days


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

How delightfully racist. :lmao


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Did Hornswaggle just get the ability to talk in the first three minutes?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

JR or RIOT


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Striketeam said:


> Is this awards all 3 hours or something?


yes


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Hornswoggle is such a thug bro..


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

bobobobobobobobobobobobobobobobobobobobobobobobo


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

JR has it won!


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

YEAY JR


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Yeah.... I'm not watching this shit. Good night.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Can this be an excuse to put JR on commentary now?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I never want to see Jim Ross dance again


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

AAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWW SHUCKY DUCKY QUACK QUACK!

Book knows what's up!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

the slammys, the night when the divas get to do what they do best.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Alicia's cleavage is enough to make this bareable so far.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Save us Cole


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

OH BAH GAWD JR WON! JR WON, AS GOD IS MY WITNESS JR WOOOOON!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Miz should win.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus Christ as we doing more of this Cole crap?!


By the way, he's male Vickie. Excuse Me = Can I have your attention please. GAH!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Michael cole made this entertaining.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Cole should go under the second rope when he gets in the ring. Wait, WTF am I saying?! Cole should never be in the ring!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ross went hard on tha dance floor

cole trollin already


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

JR just crashed Wrestling Forum.... that's intense!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Great. Now obnoxious Cole will make this segment complete.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Rigged reference.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Gettin' riggy with it.


Hmm. This is going to be one of _those_ episodes, isn't it?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Michael Troll in full force tonight.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh God please no. Not another commentators feud.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

What an award, let's hope the show carries on like this...*rolls eyes*


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Can you guys enjoy ANYTHING? It's an extra 1 hour, it's not like it's cutting into any RAW time. Kids with cancer are more joyful than some people on this forum.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

taking tyler reks and curt hawkins spot, again


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

So the worst option wins the first award, great. Good way to kick off the show.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

jr get better pop then half the roster that sad that called respect wwe


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Apparently we are going to have a remix here.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh dear....


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o please no...


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Cole/JR rap-off. LMAO.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

using the 3rd hour wisely... a rap off..


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This crowd is at least having a good time. Haha. It will make the show better anyways. Haha.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Awww it's on like donky kong...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

oh god
Jr/Booker vs Cole/rhodes


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Wish commentators would stick to commentary. 

A fucking rap-off?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring Boring


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

oh jesus fucking christ...let this mother fucking feud DIE ALREADY!


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

A rap off?

Wut da hell...


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Enough of this Cole/Ross shit... fpalm


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh jesus. :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

fuck me


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

would you rather see jr dance or cole commentary


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

time wasting already, i knew these 3 hour show were bad


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i really might have to change the channel


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

JR Rap will be a hit on Youtube!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

A rap off? Why must they torture us?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What the fuck are they doing?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

fuck off already Cole, damn...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WWE never makes good with the extra hour they have.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I'd rather see a Christmas present wrap off.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

JR and Michael Cole get the fuck out of my screennnnnnnn


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Some page me when this is over


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow lol michael cole. Wtf


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wow is Cole serious???


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh, boy....................


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Why do I watch?


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Am I the only one who finds this entertaining?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

This is SO PAINFUL!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

yup, cant watch this


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

CAN ANY BODY SAY MUTE


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

i wana be like mike


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

JR will easily win this if he sings the parody of him on youtube called "My Ass".


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Sick Lyrics


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

What the fuck, he isn't even rhyming.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

ive muted it


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)




----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

we get 3 announcers and a midget to start off RAW this week...


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm embarrassed for them.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm sorry... but I'm laughing my ass off at this shit. Good times!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm cracking up here lol


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Fear Factor is on folks.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cena, come out here and show them how its done


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Another chance to make fun of jr -__-
fuck you Vince


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

the fuck....


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

can we make a hate thread on the first 15 minutes of RAW tonight?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuck my life


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

15 min. of Cole...please make it stop


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

GOLD.

My name is Cole...that's my name.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Louie85TX said:


> JR Rap will be a hit on Youtube!


JR Rapping is already a hit on Youtube.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

lmao this is awful but hilarious


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is awful. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

#facepalm


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Michael Cole is the complete package. VINTAGE COLE!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

ya know, i gotta give it to cole. he doesn't mind making himself looking like a complete tool.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

A rap off. What is this, the late 90s?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Jerry's cracking up.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

MichaelCole has better flow then Little Wayne


----------



## FilthyMcPunk (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't even know why i watch this show sometimes.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

VRsick said:


> i really might have to change the channel


already flipped to mnf until something of note happens on raw


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Booker T buried Cole! That's horrible! (sarcasm)


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Which city is Raw in tonight?


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

This is painful I want to stab my eyes


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Can't...stop...watching...


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

fpalm kill me now


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

What the fuck...


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

JR's totally blowing his lines, lmao.

Cole wins by default.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

JR wins because of Government mule mention.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

awful and boring damn.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK JR


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

um..i was hoping JR woulda done better than that.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WTH was that??????????????


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

BOTCH


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jim Ross > Rick Ross


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Im embarrassed to be watching this in front of my wife.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That was actually painful to watch. Fuck me.


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL FORGOT HIS WORDS!!!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

They should've at least scripted the raps... 

That was horrible.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

this is embarrassing


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I.... fuck.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

well it got JR on tv but still


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

"Cole! You can kiss my ass!" = win. Seems legit. LOL


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

This forum makes me sad. I guarantee if this would have happened 10 years ago people would have called it awesome.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They're going to lose this hot crowd quick...


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

im beginning to think I could turn this off for the first hour and not miss anything of value....


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

That shit was horrible


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

if my ears could puke, they would


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

I would love to accurately report to someone that this just did not happen


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

WHO COMES UP WITH THIS STUFF??????


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

JR telling it like it is... the real voice of the voiceless!


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm actually enjoying this.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow good timing, came back just in time to see JR get announced winner.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

ROSS A ROONIE


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

JR had no flow. How do you not come prepared with a written 16 bars?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

R.I.P Monday Night Raw


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Who the FUCK thought this was a good idea? God I hate WWE at times like these.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Somebody tell Cole to go away. :no:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Walk away, Jim. Just walk away.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

i told ya i told ya it was gonna be full with bs the last 4 3 hour raw sucks this aint no diffrent why do they do this to us we are loyal fans still sticking up for them why are they doing this


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

there are so many Team Bring it and CM Punk shirt.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

a JRoonie 
oh dear god


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ROSSAROONIE


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

WOW Worst segment ever


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

great now we have to listen to Cole bitch for the next 3 hours


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh man, JR has been dropped in the shit. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

PN News is rolling over in his grave after that.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

So they made RAW 3 hours for this? FML


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't care about the JR-Rooni. Send him to the table!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

*PLEASE END THIS, PUT A KEVIN NASH SEGMENT, A DIVAS MATCH, WHATEVER JUST END THIS.*


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

This JR stuff is the most brutal, awkward, horrific segment I've ever seen.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

For fuck sake start the show already


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I wish to God that I had this much TV time to waste as WWE does.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

rather see a kane a roonie


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Worst Segment in TV History


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Watch JR get stuck on his back like an injured turtle.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

cant wait for books match at tlc, thats all i kno


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

in before herart attack


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Cole got it right.

'This may be the worst segment in television history'.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Michael Cole - "This may be the worst segment in television history."

He may be right.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

gif that please


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

I just....I don't....huh?

Oh dear God, no.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Well this was a waste of time.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Well that was cringeworthy.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I legit thought he had a heart attack


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't think he can get up.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Glad too see the IWC is as happy as usual and can't enjoy some light humour at the end of the year.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Lost alot of respect for jr going along with this.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

this is awful.....segment.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

WHAT WAS THAT?????!!!!????


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*LMFAO!*

I thought he had a heart attack.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I can't stop laughing, what the fuck did I just see? :lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I agree with Cole that was the worse thing I've ever seen myself


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

What the fuck is this


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

that took 15 fucking minutes


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I just laughed so hard i starting coughing :lmao


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Cole didn't rhyme either.


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

never watching WWE again


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Michael Cole is actually my hero. GO AWAY! GO AWAY!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I honestly thought he had a heart attack.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What has Cena even done this year to even be nominated?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

waste of the first 16 minutes of the show and 16 minutes of my life.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Is it safe to turn the channel back? Switched it when I heard "rap off".


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, I thought Cole was funny.

Outside of that, horrible.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow that shit was cray.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What has Mick been taking? He looks younger than ever.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

I am embarrased to be watching this right now.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Foley is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I am in a particularly shitty mood right now, and that whole...thing did not help.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

JR pulled a hamstring? Lmfao.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

This wouldn't even pass for cheap banquet hall entertainment, at least make JR seems likeable not choke live.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

That was some opening!


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

TheWFEffect said:


> Glad too see the IWC is as happy as usual and can't enjoy some light humour at the end of the year.


Humor has to be funny...


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

bang bang!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Tell me, i didn't just see that segment.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

That was so, so bad it was brilliant


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

Cole saved that segment. Oh dear JR. Oh dear.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

they could have at least put JR on commentary


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Tell me I didn't just see that.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheWFEffect said:


> Glad too see the IWC is as happy as usual and can't enjoy some light humour at the end of the year.


Would help if it was funny in any way to any one besides Vince getting a hard-on for humiliating JR.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

time wasting at itsbest people.


----------



## Jed Bartlet (Jun 28, 2011)

That's the most embarrassing thing I have ever seen


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i need some extra strong paint stripper to drink, to forget i ever saw that segment


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Terrible, but kinda funny.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

wwffans123 said:


> Foley is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He's been back a few weeks now.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

that was awful but in a good way...kinda


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

My Stream crashed! Someone PM me one please! This is the 3rd time it has happened to me tonight.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

That was fucking awful...REALLY?!?! fpalm


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> What has Mick been taking? He looks younger than ever.


He shaved, got a decent haircut, and put on a sport coat.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

That was the kind of stuff they put to prisoners in Gitmo to make them spill.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Vince loves so much to humiliate Ross.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


>


Bud Ftw


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

slimsellout said:


> never watching WWE again


Watches next week.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It's ironic that THAT segment should of won the actual slammy


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Vince is really a piece of shit.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Geeve said:


> This wouldn't even pass for cheap banquet hall entertainment, at least make JR seems likeable not choke live.


They didn't make JR choked, JR choked on his own.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

LOL at the TNA sign and ROH t-shirt at the beginning of the broadcast.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

funny how this thread already has almost as many pages as the tna ppv thread lololol and it's for one segment involving jr and cole. possibly the worst segment ever i might add


----------



## savethedreams (Nov 27, 2011)

That was funny  I enjoyed it made my night less miserable.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

LMAO some of ya comment are funny but serious this was horrible i just want to sit in the corner in the dark and cry


----------



## FilthyMcPunk (Oct 19, 2011)

One of the worst opening segments to raw i've ever seen..anyone who found that even slightly funny is seriously retarded.


----------



## wwehq (Jan 23, 2011)

Michael Cole was on fucking fire on the first segment..

funny as hell, tight to JR but so funny


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Kamaria said:


> Humor has to be funny...


Eh it's all OPINIONS and so it don't matter anyway!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


>


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Striker said:


> This forum makes me sad. I guarantee if this would have happened 10 years ago people would have called it awesome.


not really, wwe/f wasnt dumb enough back then to pull something this ridiculously embarrassing off.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

SinJackal said:


> They didn't make JR choked, JR choked on his own.


They couldn't feed him 2 rehearsed lines? Or at least plan his rap?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bang Bang


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Didn't the Slammy's used to be like a separate show and not a part of Raw.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

WWE needs to drop the 2011 hip-hop shit to stop being like every other form of entertainment these days.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

The new hot joint to be released in March of 2012 is Jim Ross ft Rick Ross - Rossin' It


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ted DiBiase, y'all.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Is there any point in having a ring tonight?


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

Damn JR can't rap.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Foley and DiBiase. Nice!


----------



## Bionic_Brony (Oct 15, 2011)

OH MY GAWD! FOLEY!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WIN.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

DIBIASE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

EVERYONE HAS A PRICE!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol. No one cares.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

wrestling does not matter on this show


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ted DiBiase = Cool!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Cheap pops... I love Foley


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wonder how many people tuned out during that absolute shite segment?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Didn't Hornswoggle just say "shit" so why can't they? :lmao


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

lol! Ted Dibiase doing the Foley Cheap Pop.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Holy **** Moment of the Year - my guess is Big Show/Mark Henry ring collapse


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Mick Foley with his cheap pop


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Bunch of winers up in this thread. As usual.

But whatever, here is Cactus Jack!*


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

They're in VA? Oh my goodness. That makes it even worse.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Holy bleep? Jesus.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

No pop for Foley being thrown over HIC?

Meh, weak.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

STOP TALKING


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Wish I could laugh like that.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

foley and million dollar man 
awesome


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

i like when ted debiase laugh


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

if i had Teds laugh id just stop ppl in the street and laugh at them all day


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

This song is super obnoxious.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Sheamus ftw


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

that bump sin cara took was pretty brutal


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

be so gay if randy orton wins


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL! OK that was good. 

Big Show & Mark Henry are probably going to win this award.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Big Show/Mark Henry better win this.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

When did the Million Dollar Man become almost as big as Mick Foley?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Show and Mark's got this


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Gotta be Henry/Show, surely!?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

pretty good song..


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

That song gives me a headache.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

bourne should take this but prolly wont


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Would help if it was funny in any way to any one besides Vince getting a hard-on for humiliating JR.


Yes troll Cole is over done same with JR being humiliated but luckly some people like myself don't get so worked up over small jokes.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Evan Bourne robbed again


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Mark Henry & Big Show. Easy.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SSP was better. Much better.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lesnar should make his return right here and pull a Kanye.*


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

That was pretty obvious


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Please...that was obvious from before the "nominees" were announced.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like how they are acting like the Henry/Show ring break down thing has never happened....I'm pretty sure Lesnar & Show did it in 03, right?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Right one won!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

there is no more CENA Shirt yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh baby


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

That Shooting Star Press off the ladder was pretty damn intense. Much more deserving of the award then Ring Destruction Part 2


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I haven't watched any slammy's before. Are there gonna be any damn matches!?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow this is so lame bullshit


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

Fuck this, i'm going back to watch Raws from 1993. This is the worst start to a raw i have ever seen in my 19 nearly 20 years of existence.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

I just saw a ladder!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Pretty sure Show won the slammy when Lesnar and him did the same thing too.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

botch?


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Didn't see that coming from a mile away. I wouldn't doubt if they set that up just for the award, this show is going downhill fast.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

FUCK SAKE NOT A BIG SHOW MATCH FUCK


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Bourne got cheated.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Big Show's attire has got to be the dumbest ever.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

wrestling after 24 minutes YAY


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh fuck off Big Show.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What a wonderful coincidence that Big Show wins an award just in time to make an entrance for his match. 

And again I have to ask, why does Mark Henry always look like he's about to cry?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Anarchy™ said:


> Bourne got cheated.


This.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

You're not spectacular to the ears, either.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

BARRETT!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

#BarrettBarrage


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

TripleG said:


> I like how they are acting like the Henry/Show ring break down thing has never happened....I'm pretty sure Lesnar & Show did it in 03, right?


Yeah it did and Booker T about 5 mins after the ring broke mentioned it happened before :shocked: I know right I just ruined another little one of your bitching points.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

The show just got interesting!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Take a break now........!


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

The Big Toe is soooooo boring. :no:


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Barrett come on son


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So I guess the rumored Mark Henry face turn and Big Show heel turn is legit?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Pretty sure Show won the slammy when Lesnar and him did the same thing too.


They stopped doing The Slammy's in the 90's and it didn't return until like 2008 I think.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

oh dear. Wade facing Big Show? This better not be a squash.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

wade with a mic....splooge


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Pretty sure Show won the slammy when Lesnar and him did the same thing too.


Their were no Slammy Awards from 1998 - 2007.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Yawns.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Repeat of last year's opening match.*


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

Guarantee he'll squash Barret now. Or he'll dominate him, and Henry will interfere. Why not crush someone else's momentum?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Barrett is quite fond of shit tattoos, isn't he?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

barrett is sweet


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Has Wade Barrett always had that gay flower tattoo?


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

slightlyoriginal said:


> oh dear. Wade facing Big Show? This better not be a squash.


Orton or Henry will interfere.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't get why some of you guys don't just hop off the computer and TRY to enjoy the show. It's so much more depressing watching all your negative comments shitting all over a show that has just started. The reason they make this stuff 3 hours is so they can get all the crap out the way early. TRY and enjoy!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> Barrett is quite fond of shit tattoos, isn't he?


Perhaps it's a character trait?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Come on Barrett!


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

Could kane return tonight?


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

Um, so what exactly is a chairs match?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Brown Hippy said:


> Has Wade Barrett always had that gay flower tattoo?


He just got it a week or so ago.


----------



## FilthyMcPunk (Oct 19, 2011)

Half hour in and i'm not sure how much more i can take...easily one of the worst starts to raw i've ever seen.

Time to do some shots and see if it makes it any less horrible or at least slightly amusing/interesting.


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

Josh Parry said:


> I don't get why some of you guys don'r just hop off the computer and TRY to enjoy the show. It's so much more depressing watching all your negative comments shitting all over a show that has just started. The reason they make this stuff 3 hours is so they can get all the crap out the way early. TRY and enjoy!


It's impossible to enjoy a show where already we've seen JR botch his rap, do a fail spinerooney, and listen and now watch The Big Squash. Sorry, but how can we possibly enjoy this?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Josh Parry said:


> I don't get why some of you guys don'r just hop off the computer and TRY to enjoy the show. It's so much more depressing watching all your negative comments shitting all over a show that has just started. The reason they make this stuff 3 hours is so they can get all the crap out the way early. TRY and enjoy!


I've been drinking since noon, so in theory, I should be able to enjoy the show. It's just not enjoyable so far. So trying to enjoy shit is just... dumb.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

JRsBBQ Jim Ross
I apologize 4 the worst segment of tv I've ever killed. Had a rap thought, lost it. Won a Slammy!


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Josh Parry said:


> I don't get why some of you guys don'r just ho off the computer and TRY to enjoy the show.


What language is this?


----------



## TitoveliOutlaw (Jun 19, 2011)

Fear Factor >>>>> Slammys


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That Otunga commercial is the creepiest thing ever.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

I Love that darts advert


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

damn skysport.i want to see wrestling.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Go Barrett!


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

any thing good gonna happen tonight


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*I cant believe how silly JR looked. i mean i like the guy but i feel that he was a bit too goofy!*


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

So Far Otunga tlc vignette has been more entertaining than this bullshit


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Wade's hair style is terrible


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Where'd the fucking table come from?!


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ordinarily being booked vs. Big Show would mean a relentless burial, but thankfully it's obvious Orton is costing him the match tonight.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

WWETopTen said:


> Um, so what exactly is a chairs match?


The worst part of a no disqualification match


----------



## TitoveliOutlaw (Jun 19, 2011)

Fear Factor >>> Raw 

RAW gonna do bad in the ratings tonight????


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW BIG SHOW IS AWESOME.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

NikkiSixx said:


> Perhaps it's a character trait?


some still dont know barretts original shit tat was a coverup of the shit goldberg tat design,


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Big Show breaking the table with his bare hands was actually pretty cool.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

How is that a DQ?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

chopped him back into the ring :lmao


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

That was an awkward match.


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh my god. Ignores chair shot, then just makes Barret look weak. Just fuck off Show.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Where'd the fucking table come from?!


TLC promotion. It's been there since the start iirc


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Show wins by DQ because he punched a fucking chair? thats stupid


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Squash match


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Barrett is quite fond of shit tattoos, isn't he?


It's something he learned from Punk when he took over Nexus.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

blood!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Okay, now Show clotheslining Barrett out of the ring -- THAT was entertaining. Lolz for days.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

I was enjoying RAW
but then I took an arrow to the knee


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Big Show pretty much giving away the prop table.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow, I was expecting Orton to interfere or at least attack him after the match. Guess not.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Hahahah...haha...heh..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

About what I expected. Meh.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Carcass said:


> It's something he learned from Punk when he took over Nexus.


inb4 you're swarmed with hatred.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Well that didn't last long...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

That was so freaking dumb, it's unimaginable.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Big show needs to take some lessons from Orton who is actually...you know putting people over!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

How was that a DQ?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuckin' waste of a match and time


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

Ouch, big show got a little cut up


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Barrett almost got fucked up


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> Big show needs to take some lessons from Orton who is actually...you know putting people over!


*THIS*


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Big Show is really freaking strong! that chair didnt effect him!*


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Lazy booking


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

OK....so what the fuck was the point of that crap? Could this show get any worse? I'm sure it can.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Why make Barrett look weak for fucking Big Show?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

cavs25 said:


> Big show needs to take some lessons from Orton who is actually...you know putting people over!


 :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

what's the point of having an extra hour if you're just going to fill it with completely useless fucking segments/matches? Wouldn't it make more sense to showcase a younger talent? or to put someone over more? no, you're going to have another commentator filled segment, then a fucking useless match that got absolutely nothing done. fuck man this shit bugs me.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Well that was rather pathetic.....


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

Proph said:


> Oh my god. Ignores chair shot, then just makes Barret look weak. Just fuck off Show.


He never took the chair shot, he punched it dumbass lol


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> Big show needs to take some lessons from Orton who is actually...you know putting people over!


I really doubt any of that is personal choice, dude. They get booked into those situations.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lita soon for the save please!!!!!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

35 min. of shitty segments and commercials...


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Barrett almost got fucked up


*you can say that again! he would have been out cold!*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I totally forgot RAW was three hrs tonight. Can anyone give me a recap?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Creepy Crawl said:


> OK....so what the fuck was the point of that crap? Could this show get any worse? I'm sure it can.


Isn't (or at least, wasn't) "Best Guest Host" one of the categories? It can get A LOT worse.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

big show hasnt been interesting since he had hair just like when kane was more interesting when he had hair and a mask the diffrent kane is not going bold and he can put his mask back on


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

show chopping Barrett into the ring is the highlight so far.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Proph said:


> Oh my god. Ignores chair shot, then just makes Barret look weak. Just fuck off Show.


He's a fucking Giant.. he SHOULD be ignoring a chair shot and making fucking ANYONE look weak until they've managed to ware him down enough. If their is no challenge in climbing the mountain, or if you can take a short cut, then what is the reward in having done it? It doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrost raw ever.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why make Barrett look weak for fucking Big Show?


*Because Wade Barrett isnt that great to begin with!*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Dan the Tank05 said:


> *you can say that again! he would have been out cold!*


are you like the new kayfabe poster or something? i don't get it.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> I totally forgot RAW was three hrs tonight. Can anyone give me a recap?


Pure, utter shit.



NikkiSixx said:


> Isn't (or at least, wasn't) "Best Guest Host" one of the categories? It can get A LOT worse.


No doubt, lol.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Wonder if Nash will tear a quad while climbing the ladder.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I lol at the sledge hammer


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

RyderPunkRhodes201 said:


> big show hasnt been interesting since he had hair just like when kane was more interesting when he had hair and a mask the diffrent kane is not going bold and he can put his mask back on


yeah man 'bold' ppl are totally more boring than people with hair.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

OH YOU DIDNT KNOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

ha the sledgehammer on the ladder match screams russo.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Roaddog!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Road Dogg!!!!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

... ok i did not know this


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

holy shit


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm marking out, bro!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

OOOOOH YOU DIDNT KNOW!


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

ROAD DOGG? Oh my fucking god.    YES!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

HOLY CRAP!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

OH YOU DIDNT KNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW

Marking the fuck out!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

ROADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD DOGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

ooooooooooooooh you didnt know


----------



## waveofthefuture (Dec 21, 2005)

Fukking all Talking hardley any wrestling omgg


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

ROAD DOGGGGGGGGG


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well this is random as hell.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Road Dogg FTW!!!


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Funny thing. Mark Henry no-sells a chairshot (or Starship Pain or pretty much any other move), he's just "playing his character". Big Show does it, he's "burying Wade Barrett"


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

It's that D O DOUBLE G!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Road Dogg!!!! No reaction at all!!!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn, no pop at all.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

OH YOU DIDNT FUCKING KNOW


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*OMG JESSIE JAMES!??!?! Love that guy!*


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

what??!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The D-O-Double G!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> I totally forgot RAW was three hrs tonight. Can anyone give me a recap?


You don't want to know...

But I'll tell you anyway

JR dancing won something and then him and cole rapped and then jr botched a spinarooney.

Big Show won for the superplex and then punched a chair in a match against Barrett thus winning by dq


----------



## jeremystcyr (Sep 18, 2006)

FUCKIN AWESOME ROAD DOGG !!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Road Dogg is getting a better reaction than I thought.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WWWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT??????????????????????????
WWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

OH You didn't know?!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Road Dogg!!!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm not trying to be overly critical but the last 40 minutes have been a complete waste of time.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

ohhhh snap road dogg, im marking out bro!!!!


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

oh shit Road Dogg


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

OH MY GOD.
I'm marking. I don't give a fuck.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

marking


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Roaddog baby!


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

DOGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

_*I CAAAAAAAAN'T WAAAAAAAAAIT TO BE ALOOOOOOOOONE WITH MY BABY TONIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT!!!!*_


----------



## slimsellout (Apr 26, 2011)

why are they booing him?

fukin kids


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I "marked".... This is awesome!


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

OH Hell Yeah


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

half the crowd doesn't know who the hell he is. which is a crying shame!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

IM MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

he could be a good announcer


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

abrown0718 said:


> I totally forgot RAW was three hrs tonight. Can anyone give me a recap?


- Booker T comes out to present the "Tell Me I Did Not Just See That" Award with Hornswoggle, and they present the award to Jim Ross for break dancing on RAW.

- Cole and JR do a "rap-off" (It was terrible)

- Mick Foley and The Million Dollar Man Ted DiBiase come out to present the "Holy S***" award, and Big Show and Mark Henry win

- Big Show beat Wade Barrett by DQ after punching a chair Wade picked up.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

GREEN BAY WISCONSIN!


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

WWE can put on the worst show ever for the next 140 minutes and it won't mean a thing. ROAD DOGG appeared on TV.


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

OH YOU DIDN'T KNOW?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Miz deserves the SOTY. He didn't win last year despite doing everything there was to do in WWE practically.. won Tag Team, U.S., MITB, and WWE Championship.*


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

OH MY GOD IT'S A MARK OUT MOMENT BRO. I'M MARKING OUT.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kids don't know about the dogg


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I guess the crowd didn't know.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

slimsellout said:


> why are they booing him?
> 
> fukin kids


those arent boos, you derpface


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

how can we not mark out for this man, idc, i did


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Stupid fucking kids. Road Dogg is the shit.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

lol, I hope R-Truth wins this one.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

joshman82 said:


> half the crowd doesn't know who the hell he is. which is a crying shame!


shame


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

holy shit!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Truth deserves to fucking win for that. His shit was classic.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Lil' Jimmy come marching home" -- still makes me :lmao


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Well clearly R Truth aint winning


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Watching this really makes me realize how they write their characters like they are children.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

R truth singing should definitely win this! 
but he is suspended so never mind


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

If only billy gun was here too!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

These are not pipebombs.........I'm confused. 
But seeing all of R Truths clips together has me rolling!!!!:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Road Dogg return was moment of the year, fuck the kids. *


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

SHUCKY DUCKY QUACK QUACK


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I love the Road Dogg!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

R truth has to win.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

It's gotta be Truth.,


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok can both Truth and Booker win?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i luv crazy truth


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

R Truth fucking owns


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Ooo sh*t RD and LOL at having a DX shirt,R-Truth better win!!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow. R-Truth is freaking hilarious.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"O.M.G, Kevin Nash, I thought he was dead, LOL"

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How are these pipe bombs?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Some of these are fucking great. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So wait? What are the nominations?


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Gene Okerlund. :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I'M TRYING TO GET OVER!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pipebomb of the Year? They're just showing random stupid bullshit.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

COME ON SHOW ROAD DOGG!!!!


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

BIG O ON RAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"WWe univid-s-Universe"

:lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ Teddy Long


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This should just be a funniest moments package....


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

ROFL teddy long....and if ice cream bars doesnt win, we riot!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Big O on RAW!!!!!!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

"wwe rurururrrrurururruniverse"


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

chr1st0 said:


> You don't want to know...
> 
> But I'll tell you anyway
> 
> ...


sweet Jesus, that's horrible :no:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Truth fucking owns.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol teddy long this whole fucked up mic moment


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

BEST IN THE WORLD!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

CM PUNK


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"How do you pick a winner out of those?"

We don't know, because there were no nominees.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So there were literally like a 100 nominations? lol. 

Did Punk bring Katie Vick with him?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO @ The mannequin. I thought it was Katie Vick at first, but this is so much better.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Really wish Billy Gunn was on the show tonight as well as the D-O-G-G.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

...the fuck is Punk doing with Katie Vick?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

YEAH PUNK!!!!!

Now go get Superstar of the Year!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

teddy long :lmao


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

rode dogg sweet this show you that this crowd is way to young to know who real stars are


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

lol the Road Dogg thats a legend rigth there


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Cm punk and his blow up dolls


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Special delivery from Japan!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

WTF?!!!!

I go to take a shit, and come back to the the motherfucking ROAD DOGG

Damn it, now I have to go to youtube tomorrow to watch the beginning of that segment


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

truth got robbed


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

So, Punk isn't winning SOTY then?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

LOL @ the Johnny Ace doll.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL at Laurinitis mannequin.

Guess some of the little jimmys in the arena and on this board won't get it.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Blow up doll!?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm marking for the Dynamic Dudes reference.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

R-Truth got screwed.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Road Dogg is awesome.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

please dont say zack ryder.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

lmaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Ah maybe they are FINALLY going to fill everyone in on who Johnny Ace use to be


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

The Touch on Raw = Greatest thing ever.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao, greatest tribute video ever.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

:lmao *Teddy Long!*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Marking for "The Touch" now.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

this is epic


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Johnny ace Segment hahaaj


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THE FUCKING TOUCH!!!


TRANSFORMERS THE MOVIE FOR LIFE!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
I'm dying:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

:lmao that music


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

EraOfAwesome said:


> So, Punk isn't winning SOTY then?


Dude of course Cena is winning this.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is the greatest tribute video ever... I am in tears.


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

LOL JOHNNY


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk's awesome :lmao


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

he is mr.entertainment/excitement


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao WTF?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh my god. :lmao


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol john Laurinatis


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Fucking TRANSFORMERS THEME.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Ohhh fuckkk


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

im dying


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

This is amazing


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this fucking video package man


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

OPTIMUS NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

holy shit i didnt know Laurenitis wrestled! ROFLMAO!!!! BAHHH HAHAHAH This is comic gold!


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

This is awesome


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

LMAOOOOOOOOO :lmao


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

The Touch!!!!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

So what's the name of the hot new diva that accompanied CM Punk to the ring???


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Stan Bush makes this Raw go from shit to amazing. YOU GOT THE TOUCH!


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

oh fuck :lmao

MR EXCITEMENT


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

How dare the WWE insult the touch by associating it with Lauranitis!


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Probably would have made more sense to let the viewers know who he was BEFORE making him a huge part of the show.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That was pretty cool.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

lol RAD COOL


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"GNARLY"

:lmao


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

80's song FTW!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

So why did WWE even pretend like they were giving the pipe bomb award to someone else? Even though R Truth obviously deserved it.

And this Johnny Ace obsession Punk has is getting old.




Geeve said:


> They couldn't feed him 2 rehearsed lines? Or at least plan his rap?


So do you think it's an impossibility that they gave JR lines, and that he forgot them and totally choked?

Instead, you think they didn't give JR any lines? REALLY? You need a whole roll of paper towels to wipe up that gullability.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

greatest video ever......by far


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

:lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pure gold...


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

What's wrong with watching Point Break and wishing you're Swayze?!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

trololol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jesus id rather be watching point break than this shitty show


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Totally radical!


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

YOU LIKE ME, YOU REALLY REALLY LIKE ME

ROFLMAO :lmao


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

That was brilliant!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Transformers fans just creamed their pants across the nation at hearing that song. True story.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay... Punk... if that was your idea... it was stupid. If it was WWE's... it was stupid. It was just stupid.. All around.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Punk! Punk! Punk! what are we going to do with you? :lmao*


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

That was pretty damn awesome.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

lmao @ king. "do you think that is really anatomically correct?"


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

wow... johhny ace! so this is um.. meh?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

BEST IN THE WORLD! (legit yells this every time CM Punk comes out)


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

VRsick said:


> jesus id rather be watching point break than this shitty show


Go ahead. Please.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

THE KING BOOKER ACCENT :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao awesome segment


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

The music made this moment epic


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol king bookah is the best.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

CM Punk teaming up with Orton seems wrong


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

OMG!!!!!! THAT WAS THE TRANSFORMERS SONG AND IT WAS ON RAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I was mad because I tought it was still starting at 9'O. So missed the first 20 minutes.

Reading you guys, guess I was forttunate it went that way. ahahah

lame


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Carcass said:


> What's wrong with watching Point Break and wishing you're Swayze?!


Nothing. Nothing at all.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KING BOOKAH!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Carcass said:


> What's wrong with watching Point Break and wishing you're Swayze?!


*Yeah, it is wishing you were Busey when you know you have a problem. *


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*The only thing epic about that was the failure:no:*


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Booring.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I knew I had seen Ace before his apperance this year and that was the failed road worker who fell over getting in the ring during the Cena Orton brawl on old school RAW.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

that KOTR dvd looks LEGIT


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

ok.. We want ICE CREAM!so I am going to the fridge to get moose tracks, YUM!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

... And then there was that time when CM Punk saved RAW.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Okay, WWE comedy usually sucks...

But I legit laughed this time.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Omega_VIK said:


> KING BOOKAH!


All Hail...KING BOOKAAAAAAH!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Are you kidding me? Music from Transformers: The Movie from 1986 makes everything great.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk still better be winning Superstar of the Year.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> KING BOOKAH!


*King Bookah! Can you dig it?*


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk brilliant as always!


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

i actualy thoought about a character that skated down to the ring and they all realy had it in the 80's


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

no more adv. fuck skysport.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Punk still better be winning Superstar of the Year.


*Agreed! i will be pissed if he doesnt!*


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Punk still better be winning Superstar of the Year.


Since that award basically = most pushed superstar of the year, then obviously Punk's getting it.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

The video was funny. Punk...not so much. Would've rather heard Road Dogg talk some more.


----------



## wwehq (Jan 23, 2011)

video package for Johnny was insane hahahah


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm still loling


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

CM Punk's new theme should be The Touch.


----------



## savethedreams (Nov 27, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Punk still better be winning Superstar of the Year.


I agree.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

People saying R-Truth should of won. I understand he had his "LOL" moments but how is he going to accept the award? Isn't he suspended?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Doesn't everyone hate Nickelback? lol.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Punk should have his own show where he just sits still with a different t-shirt on every episode with some wrestler from the past on it. Seems that is all you need to do these days, talk about the past = awesome! Sort of reminds me of Peter Kaye (English comedian who only talks about things from the past).


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

LITA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

LITAAAAAAA


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Lita!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lita!


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank God for Road Dogg's appearance and CM Punk on the mic of course. Without them, there would officially be no part of the first hour of this RAW worth watching.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

LITA!


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Wasn't she just arrested last weekend?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

LITA!!! YES!!!

Why are they not popping for her?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Litaaaaaaa. Hey girl, heeeyyyyy.


----------



## savethedreams (Nov 27, 2011)

Carcass said:


> CM Punk's new theme should be The Touch.


I was just thinking that.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

nice to see Lita could make it out of jail in time to do this


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amy Dumas, y'all.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

LITA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Looking hot as fuck


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

lita hell yeah


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lita!!!No reaction fuck u all guys.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

good to see Lita make bail


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

she looks banginnnnnn


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Lita!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Lita


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

still lookin good.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DAMN! Lita's looking right!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WOW!!! Lita looks hot!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lita still looks hot.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Woooooooow, this crowd sucks.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LITA @AMYDUMAS

Wait a minute? That's not her real name?!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

LITA!!!!!!!
She's sooo freaking beautiful!


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

no pop for lita or road dogg, these fans are fucking idiots


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fuckin whore


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

lita looks hot as fuck...i forgot how much i ♥'d her


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Lita's still hotter than the whole roster.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*One More Match! One More Match!*


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lita omg I'm marking out! Woohoo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sploooge


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*OMG LITA!!! SHE IS SO FUCKING HOT!!!!!!!*


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Lita <3 <3


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

She sounds like female Johnny Ace..


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

8*D


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

f this crowd


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

oh shit! Lita got sprung from jail! and they got her the makeup just in time...


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Lita is here. My night is complete.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fresh from the clink - Lita!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wow a few people remembered her...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Lita's out on bail, and fresh outta jail!


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

Mega Ultra Super Mark Out Night.

Wtf, Breathe Carolina?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

All these returns and zero reactions. The WWE shouldn't go anywhere but MSG or Chicago.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

I did love that double sharp shooter.....


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Damn the area like Virginia and Carolinas crowd sucks


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

smh at this crowd.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Kelly better not fuckign win


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Lita!?!?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Surely it's got to be Beth Pheonix either Glamslam from top rope or the suplex on Kelly Kelly off the top rope.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

LITA IS FUCKING LITA!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

FUCK U UK STREAMS


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Hope someone comes out and attacks her, set up a feud.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Man, I'd do some ridiculously crazy things to Lita. Still hot as hell.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> no pop for lita or road dogg, these fans are fucking idiots


They are in VA dude.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi, Kharma. Bye, Kharma.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Nobody in this crowd has given a fuck about

-Ted Dibiase
-Mick Foley
-Road Dogg
-Lita


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

double sharpshooter or the Top rope Glam slam better win this thing...but alas, K2 is gunna win this shit, either that or Kharma just to put everyones speculation of her return to rest.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

no pop


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Beth should win, that Glam Slam was sick.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

If Beth wins... Shit is going to be awkward.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm really disappointed with the lack of reaction for Lita.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Kelly Kelly wins this for getting a roll-up? Really? REALLY?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well lets continue sucking up to K2.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

kelly kelly? boooooooo. booooooo.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes! Kelly Kelly! The right one won


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Kelly Kelly? Really?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ugh.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wha- What? Kelly Kelly?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kelly Kelly, really? For what? Sucking the most cocks backstage?

yeah no surprise.


oh shit, Diva's of Doom!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Glad to see they haven't forgotten about Kong. Not glad to see that skank Kelly win a Slammy.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I was hoping for beth..that way Punk's ex and currant girl can fight for his attetnion


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

fuck a kelly kelly


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Fuck off Kelly Kelly #SLUT


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

No reaction for Lita,Shame


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o go fuck yourself. are you fucking kidding me!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Kelly Kelly: the year of the rollups


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

BULLSHIT.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

LOL Kelly.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

I could stand Kelly Kelly winning if we get Kelly/Lita vs Beth/Nattie tonight, please!!!!!!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

So sickening that one of the best Divas ever and future HOF'er Lita had to hand off a slammy to Kelly Kelly.

*Facepalm*


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd fuck you Kelly Kelly...seriously. This whole divas division shit just needs to go away forever.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Fuck Kelly Kelly, fuck her theme song, fuck her damn smile, fuck her title win, fuck her award win, FUCK KELLY KELLY!


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

God.. 
that cow Karma is preggo's?? 
EWW it must be otunga's!
Kelly Kelly?
Um glam slam at Survivor Series should have won!!!!
this crowd is aweful


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

This crowd is the worst ever. Kelly Kelly outpopping Lita? In Bookers Voice: WUT DA HALE???


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Fuck Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

How the fuck these morons fans cheer for kelly but they don't cheer lita


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh wow, they have the same group name as last week? That's an accomplishment within itself.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

What Kelly Kelly


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

sigh....


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Dice Darwin said:


> The video was funny. Punk...not so much. Would've rather heard Road Dogg talk some more.


This, crowd was dead for Punk's lame jokes, we need more Road Dogg in the WOOOOOOOOOOOORLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDD


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Kayfabe wise, why did Natalya hold back Beth?


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

A blind deaf paraplegic could predict these awards.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Just tuning in, have any matches taken place? WWE Raw Results are only showing Slammy Winners.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

That was a fix!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

SinJackal said:


> kelly kelly? boooooooo. booooooo.


Exactly.

BOO THIS WOMAN!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Why the hell did Natalya hold her back? Beth should've grabbed Kelly and Glamslammed her off of the stage.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Lita should have turned heel on K2.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Of course..She just had to win!!


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

WHAAAAAAAAAT kelly kelly win she beats a double sharp shooter and the thing beth did off the top rope are you kidding me and kelly made the run away with a slap wow wwe just wow


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you DOD for saving us from a Kelly Kelly acceptance speech.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I thought Lita got ugly cause of the mugshot, then I forgot mugshots make everyone look ugly. She's still fucking hot.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Who fucking cares if she got no pop. Just be glad she appeared


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd be the center of a Lita-Kelly Kelly sandwich.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> All these returns and zero reactions. The WWE shouldn't go anywhere but MSG or Chicago.


*i would have to say that Lita had an awesome reaction!*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

There is no fucking way on Earth that a chick like Kelly could match up to someone that looks like Beth. No fucking way. Beth would eat her alive and trying to portray it other wise is just silly.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

God I love Lita. Please come back


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

58 minutes into the show and one match, that went for 2 minutes, thank you WWE


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, King, the visuals looks exactly the same as it did last year.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

to the people who have wwe 12? does it play as shitty as it looks?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

and JDman told us the crowd would be great..tsk tsk tsk


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

it's so obvious when vince feeds cole lines

What a piece of fucking shit


----------



## savethedreams (Nov 27, 2011)

LITA LOOK SO SEXY


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao
Cole breaking Kayfabe hardcore!:lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*This is why I like to be online during a show. We at least give good reactions! lol.*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can the Slammy for OMG go to TWITTER?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So who's going to win OMG moment?


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Can someone please PM me a stream> Mine just died.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

holy shit 
and omg moments
what is the difference? O_O


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

RyderPunkRhodes201 said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAT kelly kelly win she beats a double sharp shooter and the thing beth did off the top rope are you kidding me and kelly made the run away with a slap wow wwe just wow


It's wwe divas wrestling. The only things that matter are how hot they are and how over they are.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

OMG moment of the year seems obsolete in a world of Holy Shit moments.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Never let Lita speak. Ever. I just love the triple threat of Punk's bitches.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Santino sucks.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Good RAW so far *no sarcasm*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Most people use Divas' matches for piss breaks. I use anything with Santino.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh look its the bra stuffers


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Cleavage said:


> 58 minutes into the show and one match, that went for 2 minutes, thank you WWE


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

MajinTrunks said:


> God I love Lita. Please come back


*AGREED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cycloneon said:


> Who fucking cares if she got no pop. Just be glad she appeared


she is a legend.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Bellas look smoking


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

How horrible is this. What a first hour waste.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

It's a shame Kelly Kelly didn't accept her Slammy Award in this:


----------



## savethedreams (Nov 27, 2011)

wwffans123 said:


> Lita!!!No reaction fuck u all guys.


Lot of people reacted. what you mean?


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> All these returns and zero reactions. The WWE shouldn't go anywhere but MSG or Chicago.


and Boston, with out the Cena kids..


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ahhhhmg.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

this should be punk leaving the arena with the belt...but booking/storylines are going to get in the way of the true winner


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Why are OMG and holy shit moment two different categories?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Bellas. <3*


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Did Cole just admit WWE's fake?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Rock to appear live via satellite for his return earlier this year?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol Santino owned them


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

STOP THE SHIT SEGMENTS. USE THE TIME TO FUCKING BUILD UP TLC!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

BURN!


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Bella's look mindblowingly hot.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

So what exactly is the difference between the Holy *bleep* moment award and the OMG moment award?!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

sick of Santino,he is outdate.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Santino going in on the bella whores :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

AHMG

LMAO!!!!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

SANTINO, FTW!! haha


----------



## savethedreams (Nov 27, 2011)

Santino can get annoying.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

God,the Bella twins are so pathetic.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Santino's escorts mention XD


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Bella Escorts :lmao


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

OMG the bellas look hot


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well we are officially one hour win and the whole thing has basically been filler that built very little if anything. 

You know, back in the day, the Slammys were a TV special that didn't interfere with Raw. Just saying. 


Santino, you're not funny. Just saying. Bellas, you're even less so.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd like to see Triple H tombstoning Undertaker win this tbh. It was an OMG moment. And it would mean they won't win MOTY.


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

I love Santino


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Escorts, this ain't PG


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SANTINO CALLED THEM WHORES LOL


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Santino.. ur not funny and no one likes ya.*


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Oops forgot it was an earlier start tonight, can someone give me a run down of what's happened so far please.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

well the bella sluts were garbage


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

PUNK TAKES THE TITLE.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Punk has a chance to walk away with several Slammys


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Punk MITB better win this


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Punk winning again....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So there's a Holy Shit Moment of the Year and OMG Moment of the Year? That seems a bit excessive. 

Punk should win this one.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

THE GAME


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

perro said:


>


*just wanted to say i love your pic!!!*


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Triple h!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fuck yeah!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

REALLY TAKER/HHH over Punk, FUCK OUT OF HERE


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Shit... night full of returns isn't it?


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

At least they went nuts over HHH.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

God, what a pile shite that ''Superstar walk out'' was.

Shouldn't Punk's ''shoot'' promo be in this list?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Triple H wins!

LMAO @ how Santino announced the winner.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Mikey2690 said:


> Oops forgot it was an earlier start tonight, can someone give me a run down of what's happened so far please.


Absolutely nothing. You're lucky that you missed it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hes back hell yeah


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice pop for Triple H


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

nash to attack hhh


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Triple H! OMG OMG it's Triple H!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Punk should have won this.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Man Triple H got a decent pop


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

THE GAME!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well they had to get HHH on the show somehow to build for the ppv.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Undertaker...I can beat you..


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Triple H is back after being brutally attacked by Nash. First order of business? Collect the Slammy...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

HHH didn't even take the slammy, smooth..


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

jesus that cm punk shirt wearing mark jumping up and down

Seriously is there only like 20 smarks in the world.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

JDMan just came.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

trips nicking taker's award, yup, normal service resumed


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah, I never knew that person can heal so quickly from a fucking shattered vertebrae


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Triple H says. "Fuck a damn podium, I go center stage bitches."


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks like the awards are just segways for returns.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Triple H has a beard. He's a man.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

why did i mark out for hhh being here? fuck man lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is his grand return.


This is why WWE is in the toilet.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

OK....so HHH has 2 of the nominations, 50/50 chance hes gonna win, lol.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

HHH for the top of the hour segment lol


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Dunno if i can take much more of this


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Triple H gonna outshine CM Punk.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow. With the lights on, HHH just looks stupid spitting water all over himself.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Undertaker to come out right after HHH's music stops.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

hhh back to his badass leather jacket and jeans look


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

of course Triple H would get an award


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

And as I said before....

*STORYLINE!*


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

The slammys truly are awful


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Marked out for Road Dogg, he can still go on the mic! Shame most of the people didn't know who he was..


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Mikey2690 said:


> Oops forgot it was an earlier start tonight, can someone give me a run down of what's happened so far please.


Basically one of the worst hours of Raw this year. You didn't miss anything.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> This is his grand return.
> 
> 
> This is why WWE is in the toilet.


Yet you still watch it ?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Of course HHH won, how else would they have segwayed into his TLC promo.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Hm. Did this start an hour early today?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol light effects delayed triple h entrance was botched xD


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Could they not have waited til the PPV?


----------



## ryanhc23 (May 2, 2011)

One of the greatest entrance songs of all time.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

I wonder if the live crowd is happy only getting 1 match so far..


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

This is the worst show since....last week.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Some people on here are so clueless as to what the Slammy Awards are. They are story line based not deserving winner based.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh no, are we really going to go for HHH/Taker part 2?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Pretty sure Mankind & Khali both put Taker in situations where he had to be carried from the ring.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Only HHH can put himself over the Undertaker.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

I hope Triple H being out here doesn't mean we're getting another 20 minute HHH promo.

I guess I'll deal with it though since even that is better than what's been taking place so far. I'd rather swallow liquid crap than poisoned liquid crap I guess.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Taker getting buried. LOLOLOL


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

that her finishing move


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

So triple h needs to make his loss at mania look good. EGO whore.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

dan_marino said:


> Hm. Did this start an hour early today?


*yes it did!*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What a way to show that Slammies are pointless.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

streak ended?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

GOd damn UK sky sports streams,
serious isn't Europe supposed to have like super advanced internet.

THIS SHOW SUCKS


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

HHH is gonna put himself over no matter the circumstances.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

heyimthemiz said:


> Yet you still watch it ?


I've been stupidly stubborn in my fandom, but I think it's finally getting through my thick skull that I'm no longer the target demographic.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

But the streak didn't come to an end HHH? 
What?

JDMan has to be going crazy right now though, get that man on TV. :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Trips not changed his t shirt in two months


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

RandomRage said:


> Only HHH can put himself over the Undertaker.



Yep.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Laying on the WM rematch pretty thick aren't you Hunter.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> God, what a pile shite that ''Superstar walk out'' was.
> 
> Shouldn't Punk's ''shoot'' promo be in this list?


Punk won the "pipebomb" award already. Pretty much solely because of that promo.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Trips apparently counts wins and loses not by pinfall or submission-only if you can walk out of the arena.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm starting to fall asleep.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

The streak didn't end tho


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Severely bored.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> streak ended?


*no but he wasnt able to walk out! Taker won but wasnt able to leave on his own ability*


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

umm triple h stop lieing and stop buting your self over you didnt end the streak how you gonna not say you lost to the undertaker


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hhh is always right...right?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

this just in Trips is RIGHT


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

shortest Trips promo in 4 years....


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Another cunt talking in a different colour thinking he's boss.
Fuck off you bellend


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

so this confirm taker is coming back soon


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

lol

Didn't even want the Slammy.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Just show that the Slammies are fucking pointless, thanks Hunter.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

I think this crowd is giving the show the exact reaction it deserves. Don't hate the crowd, hate the product.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Remember when Hulk Hogan said that The Rock fell to the power of Hulkamania even though Hogan lost that match? 

Well now we have Triple H saying that the Streak ended at Wrestlemania 27 without referencing that he actually lost that match. 

Guess he pulled a Hogan there, huh?


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

RyderPunkRhodes201 said:


> umm triple h stop lieing and stop buting your self over you didnt end the streak how you gonna not say you lost to the undertaker


*he NEVER said he ended the streak but he did basically take him out! Taker went out of the ring via a stretcher even though he won.*


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

dynastynyy said:


> shortest Trips promo in 4 years....


Seriously though


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Everybody! Please vote for Punk for Superstar of the Year!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

HHH just starting to hype the return of taker in jan 2 btw still no brudus clay?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this just in, hhh is right


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

If I paid money to go see this live, I would be a mad motherfucker.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Everybody! Please vote for Punk for Superstar of the Year!


No! Vote Cena!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

If Triple H is right, lets hope it means Kevin Nash has left.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Everybody! Please vote for Punk for Superstar of the Year!


*No.*


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Why is people even surprised? this is HHH 101.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

wow triple h, streak snapped? hhh and his big ass ego....


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Big Wiggle said:


> I think this crowd is giving the show the exact reaction it deserves. Don't hate the crowd, hate the product.


exactly


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Everybody! Please vote for Punk for Superstar of the Year!


Why? the year begins in January, not in July.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

So, what is your wrestling nickname?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I am really trying not to be negative about this show but i'm struggling, we've had build for one storyline and had one match in 1 hour 15 minutes.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Everybody! Please vote for Punk for Superstar of the Year!


*already did! he deserves it!*


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I wonder if there is going to actually be any wrestling.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Brown Hippy said:


> No! Vote Cena!


*Fuck no.*


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

What HHH mean't is that Taker couldn't walk out of the arena, and that his career is pretty much ove, theorectically if Taker's career is over so is the streak since he can no longer defend it. Yeah he hasn't lost a match at WM, but that's not the point HHH was making.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Creepy Crawl said:


> If I paid money to go see this live, I would be a mad motherfucker.


:agree:


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Sin_Bias said:


> So, what is your wrestling nickname?


lol you saw that too? Shits awful, I've seen one for Jersey Shore nicknames :no:


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

im not sure why i still watch wwe at this point in my life this show is boring the only good money is seeing lita,rode dogg,punk and the johnny ace video, and that about it


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Trips obviously meant it in a way that he's still here, Taker isn't, because he finished him and he won't wrestle anymore, hence the streak is over. Which is obviously not true because Taker will 'surprisingly' return after RR or during it or something.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

VA Crowds aren't shit. Some of the best crowds of the past 2 years have been in VA (The Draft). I blame the product tonight...


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

WHERE THE [email protected]$%#$ IS RYDER!!!!


WOO WOO WOOOOOO IM WAITING!!!!

THIS SHOW SUCKS

I WANT RYDER


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

3 hour Raw is never good. You guys should know that by now.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

TripleG said:


> Remember when Hulk Hogan said that The Rock fell to the power of Hulkamania even though Hogan lost that match?
> 
> Well now we have Triple H saying that the Streak ended at Wrestlemania 27 without referencing that he actually lost that match.
> 
> Guess he pulled a Hogan there, huh?


Hah! Good point!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

No brudus clay?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Trending star of the year?

Zack Ryder.


----------



## Brave Nash (Jul 16, 2011)

the show is good until now i dont understand some people here saying the opposite, if you dont like it stop watching!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait...WHAT?!?! Trending Star of the Year?!?! You are just pulling shit out of thin air now!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Trending star of the year...I wonder who is gonna win this :hmm:


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Trending star of the year? That's either Cena or Ryder...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Zack Ryder should win this one, right?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

A twitter award?...........


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

literally no noise when these 2 come out


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Seriously are there gonna be any fucking matches besides the 2 main events?


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Zack Ryder!!!!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

no reaction for Tony Altas Fuck them all.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh fuck off, a Twitter award?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And no one gives a fuck about Otunga.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Dat laugh.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Tony Atlas should be Henry's manager again.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

That laugh again. lol


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

this show has been absolutely fucking terrible...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jesus. A Twitter Slammy.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

winner: john cena.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

fpalm The Treading Superstar of Year?


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

What's Bubba from Forest Gump doing here?


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Trending Star of the year...

#RyderOrRiot


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL Tony Atlas is awesome.

Wish we'd see Ron Simmons tonight. DAMN


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

This is the most screen time the Diva's have got in ages.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

who is Atlas? I'm loving this guy!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This Tony Atlas laughing thing was never funny. It's fucking retarded.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Atlas got the GOAT laugh going


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Where's Faarooq when you need 'em?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

LOL Atlas!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I think poor ol' Tony has a concussion.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Tony atlas it so fucking stupid


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

trending right now..David Otunga's bow tie


no?...well it should be


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

its Michael Cole


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is so fucking bad but I can't mute Atlas.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

A Twitter reward and a Tony Atlas laughing gimmick? I think I should leave...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"oh lawdy lawd"


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

HIS LAUGH LOL


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

So I just started watching. I take it I didn't miss anything important?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tony lol


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol Tony Atlas.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

I actually like Tony Atlas' work here


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Trending Star of the Year.

...


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Coffee sighting!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

This show has been worth it just to hear Tony Atlas laugh again.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Tony Atlas is incredibly fucking annoying....im waiting for a sniper to put one in his bald dome.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

ummm


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WTF is this $#!t?!?


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

trend these nuts


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Gonna stop watching after TLC or if one more stupid thing happens


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

What the fuck was the point of semi burying the Undertaker what - EIGHT MONTHS after it happened? He's dropping his name, but no Taker appearance. That's dumb, and I want to see Undertaker vs Triple H for a _third_ with about as much anticipation as I have for watching Randy Orton bury someone else. That might of been the *worst[/b[ promo of Triple H's entire career. ENTIRE career. 

That Atlas/Ortunga promo sucked too, Tony Atlas laughing was ok, but it lasted FAR too long.*


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

Have i literally gone insane here? I don't know what is happening...


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

lmao Tony Atlas' laugh is epic


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending Trending


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

They actually have an award for fucking Twitter now. This has just gone too far.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*wow that was an annoying laugh!*


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

HGF said:


> This show has been worth it just to hear Tony Atlas laugh again.


that's true


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I can't wait for this twitter fad to fade out.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

What the fuck was that.

Can't go wrong with Rhodes, Ziggler or Ryder here.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

WHAT DA HELL said:


> So I just started watching. I take it I didn't miss anything important?


the bellas attacked kelly kelly with giant black dildos, so nothing too exciting, i guess


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

We already know who's gonna win....


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

y they gotta disgrace atlas for????


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

When the hell has Daniel Bryan ever trended?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the over use of twitter in the WWE right now is ridiculous


----------



## chnwh (Jun 26, 2007)

Tony Atlas has just confirmed it. This is shit.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Cody, DB, Ziggler and Ryder... this is gonna be fucking awesome! MOTN!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

WWE really doesn't understand the meaning of overkill. That right there, was severe overkill.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Look's like Ryder's getting an award. Unfortunately.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So wait, what are the qualifications to be nominated in this category? I'm kind of confused.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

BIGGEST POP OF THE NIGHT


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

oh what the fucking fuck....this is dumb


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

There is a match to determine who IS the trending star? The fuck?


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Cody Rhodes should wins this.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ryder pop of the night?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wait, you have to COMPETE IN A MATCH TO GET THIS????!!!??


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Pojko said:


> They actually have an award for fucking Twitter now. This has just gone too far.


*i am a bit saddened by it as well. fpalm*


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

The battle of the internet darlings, minus CM Punk.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah, finally a match.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Wait so is it whoever wins or whoever trends during the match? what if more then 1 trends?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Anarchy™ said:


> When the hell has Daniel Bryan ever trended?


He has trended alot of times.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Should be a good Fatal 4-Way match.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

We all know Christian was trended more when he lost the WHC


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tony make this show interesting again.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

ok, im gonna check out MNF, somebody let me know when there is a actual fucking WRESTLING match


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm actually looking forward to this match very much.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Ryder is looking even more balder every damn week


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

I love Cody and DB but when the fuck have they ever trended?


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNdd9W5__TY

Newest it begins video.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

DANIEL BRYAN ON RAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

This should be a fucking awesome match!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

when did Rhodes theme change? I like it.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's embarrassing how hard they try and push this twitter stuff. It's like some old guy desperately trying to stay hip and up-to-date... wait a minute...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Zack Ryder really really needs new music. His 15 min is about up real soon here if he doesn't get new music. It really kills his entrance. Rhodes music in contrast, is much more enthusiastic.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

wow cody's new theme song is fucking gay i thought it was a diva at first LOL


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Bryan, Ryder, Ziggler, and Rhodes in a match? Awesome.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

new video in the twitter thing!!

http://www.youtube.com/user/2012control


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Triple H is trending right now.

*HE WINS.*









But seriously, fuck this.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

All these returns could Kane be tonight?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

THis should be a great match.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

OMG that screen shot of cody and Bookah, cody just looked like dustin


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who can ruin a Daniel Byran match just by opening his mouth?! 

Michael Cole!


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

are 4 of my fav gonna be a one match sweet ryder,ziggler,rhodes,brian


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Boy, the people really love them some Ryder dont they? ...lol


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

No reaction to bryan


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This should be a great match.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

This match has potential to be amazing.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

least we get a good match that can't have a bad winner


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Ryder to pin Zigs to win match + Slammy


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

I would LMAO if Vickie Guerrero won


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> Ryder pop of the night?


*i can see Ryder winning*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bryan should cash in tonight but who the fuck thinks logically in WWE Creative.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

So I haven't missed the new itbegins promo or a new Kane one?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

The sad thing is, the only guy who has made twitter relevant is not a WWE Superstar anymore.

DWAYNE JOHNSON -> WWE


----------



## Adam502 (Oct 21, 2011)

*ANY PICTURE OR VIDEO OF LITA RETURN, MISSED IT ;( *


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Finally, though its a shame it took this long to get something going


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o snap, cody has kneepads


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

best part of this match...


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

You can pretty much bank on this segment getting a horrifically low quarter-hour rating.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ryder has moves ya'll


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

Cody Rhodes>>


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

He said what?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The first person who trends on twitter wins this award? :lmao
Russo you can come out now.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

That wide angle shot probably just convinced some young kid that wrestling is fake


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ryder is so fucking over.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

we have to vote, during the ads? lulz


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This match will easily be MOTN


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Bryan should cash in tonight but who the fuck thinks logically in WWE Creative.


*that would be awesome! i really think he doesnt have enough skill to main event wrestlemania atm.*


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

kane should just come back and destroy twitter


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

These videos are just getting more confusing.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

If people continue to stop buying their PPV's, going to their overpriced, crappy events, and continue to stream their TV shows...the WWE will eventually get the point. 

I mean really...has there been a worse time in WWE history then the last couple of years? They're getting away with murdering wrestling. Wow...just...wow.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Amber B said:


> The first person who trends on twitter wins this award? :lmao
> Russo you can come out now.


Wait, that's how you win? How stupid.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

ßen said:


> Ryder is so fucking over.


*i do want to see Ziggler lose the title but preferably not to Ryder.*


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> new video in the twitter thing!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/2012control


Hmm.....is "her" Michelle McCool? What chick dictates for Y2J?

Odd....may not be him or it's a curveball.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> ok, im gonna check out MNF, somebody let me know when there is a actual fucking WRESTLING match


Seahawks blocked a punt in the 1st quarter for a touchdown. St. Louis is lackluster, at best.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hopefully Swagger costs Ziggler the match furthering their feud.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

This just gets lamer and lamer


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Tony Atlas is trending above all of these guys right now.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

So new "It begins", Undertaker? (McCool returning as some type of sexy goth priestess maybe?)


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Anarchy™ said:


> Wait, that's how you win? How stupid.


*no it is whoever wins the match!*


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Adam502 said:


> *ANY PICTURE OR VIDEO OF LITA RETURN, MISSED IT ;( *












That's the most recent pic of her (as of her mugshot a few days ago). Her return to jail wasn't all that fascinating tbh.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

ßen said:


> Ryder is so fucking over.


His character is over, but his in ring abilities aren't. He still isn't very believable in the ring. Still wrestles like a joke character.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Everything about this show sucks. The awards, the Big Show-Barrett match, the promos, the crowd.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

So Ryder and Ziggler are trending...sometimes I wish twitter would just block WWE names from trending in situations like this :lmao


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

lol WOOOOOOOOOOOAH


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Ryder will win, clearly.


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

The 4 reasons I watch Raw all in one match. No need to watch after this . 

Cept for Punk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> The first person who trends on twitter wins this award? :lmao
> Russo you can come out now.


At this point, Id say that even Russo isn't this stupid.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Fucking twitter talk


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Where the hell are Ziggler & Cody?


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

But hey.. target has 32 " tvs this week for $200.oo
maybe get one for the bedroom since I got the 50" plasma in the living room.. 
and Ryder missed the corner kick..


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Vince McMahon spends all of his time these days creating fake Twitter accounts so that when he joins Twitter he can be sure that he has the most followers.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Fatcat said:


> Everything about this show sucks. The awards, the Big Show-Barrett match, the promos, *the crowd.*


Exactly what have they had to get excited about tonight? lol


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Power_T said:


> So new "It begins", Undertaker? (McCool returning as some type of sexy goth priestess maybe?)


*that would be an interesting storyline. it would be pretty cool to see!*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"We don't suck!"

Marry me, Cody! I can work around your lisp!


----------



## savethedreams (Nov 27, 2011)

Slowly two faces are facing each other, which i love.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Bryan's beard makes him look like an angry midget.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

or any heel u troll mike


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

dynastynyy said:


> best part of this match...


Ok it's either Shane and Steph or Taker and Michelle.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

OH YOU DIDN'T KNOW? and Tony Atlas are trending lol

but Cole doesnt mention that


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Damn, Ziggler's getting mad heat now that he's taunting the crowd mid-match.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

How those guys trending when they're on the ring


----------



## savethedreams (Nov 27, 2011)

This forum is about to crash


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So whoever trends first wins the award regardless of the match outcome? 

Wait....WHAT?!?!?!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

The video is Benoit guys, didn't you know? The Benoit thing is a work he's really alive


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lol cover after cver.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

So does that guy who thinks the age matters on those videos things still actually has something to do with it? This latest one is 70.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuck i'm running low on alcohol, no way i can keep watching this show without it.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I wish this was a tag team so DB would have actual chancing of winning a match.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

cody wins?
NOPE!
wow.. the crowd managed the TWOOOOOOO count..


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

2 breaks!


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

#HEEL pretty much represents everything that's wrong with WWE these days.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

IC vs US champ. #interested. 

and just like that, cut to commercial. ffs.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

2 fucking commercial breaks


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Ok it's either Shane and Steph or Taker and Michelle.


Just a thought... Katie Lea and Paul Burchill? There unfortunately aren't all that many choices (Jericho-Steph would be interesting, though)


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Big Wiggle said:


> If people continue to stop buying their PPV's, going to their overpriced, crappy events, and continue to stream their TV shows...the WWE will eventually get the point.
> 
> I mean really...has there been a worse time in WWE history then the last couple of years? They're getting away with murdering wrestling. Wow...just...wow.


WWF almost went out of business in the mid 90's(FACT),Their product was mostly seen as childish&too corny compared to WCW when the nWo storyline started and the rest just came off as"the MEN/Big Boys"area than gimmick mania!!

WWE may mean ALL wrestling to casuals But IF WWE were to shut-down all of a sudden for whatever reason..Indies/Lucha&Japan wrestling would continue on!!!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The fuck is on Cody's face? you need more make up son.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Ryder's obviously going to win the award, since the announcers keep talking about him and talking about tweeting about him. First like 5-8 minutes of the whole event here featured Ryder heavily.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler getting heat.

but of course he _NEVER_ gets any sort of reaction.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> "We don't suck!"
> 
> Marry me, Cody! I can work around your lisp!


*Cody sucks! he is annoying as hell and a total idiot!*


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Ok it's either Shane and Steph or Taker and Michelle.


I love Taker, but I hate that they put all their resources into hyping up his return. (if it is him)

If one guy doesn't need the hype, it's him.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

THANK GOD found a USA stream

u uk people need to fix ur fucking upload speed

Anyways twitter match is fucking stupid


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

lol this match is doing terrible, with Ryder and Bryan? hell yeah.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2011)

A match with 3 of my favourites in, and there's loads of advertisement breaks! Talk about crap.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Gresty said:


> The video is Benoit guys, didn't you know? The Benoit thing is a work he's really alive


Ha. Ha. Ha.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I know Ryder is winning this.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dan the Tank05 said:


> *Cody sucks! he is annoying as hell and a total idiot!*


I disagree with all of that. Plus, he can get it, so even if I agreed, it wouldn't matter.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> THANK GOD found a USA stream
> 
> u uk people need to fix ur fucking upload speed
> 
> Anyways twitter match is fucking stupid


*yeah it is a stupid idea again.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Power_T said:


> Just a thought... Katie Lea and Paul Burchill? There unfortunately aren't all that many choices (Jericho-Steph would be interesting, though)


Katie Lea is in TNA, so no


----------



## teamAwesome (Jun 28, 2011)

its clear Ryder is going to win


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

wow.. steph and shane would be AWESOME!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well OK, here's the problem. 

What if all four of them trend? Who gets the award then?


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> I disagree with all of that. Plus, he can get it, so even if I agreed, it wouldn't matter.


*well im not saying he doesnt have ring skills but i dont like him.*


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Ok it's either Shane and Steph or Taker and Michelle.


Hmm, I thought the promo was too big for Taker at this point in his career, given his nagging injuries but at this point it does sound like it could be Taker & Michelle.


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> THANK GOD found a USA stream
> 
> u uk people need to fix ur fucking upload speed
> 
> Anyways twitter match is fucking stupid


How about you just afford a television you mug?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

so someone can lose this match, but still win a slammy for trending?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol trending in the toilet


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ziggler is getting some good crowd response tonight.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

This match would be so awesome if it was just a triple threat between Ziggler, Rhodes and Bryan. Ryder's really bringing down the quality.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

damn these ItBegins videos are getting weird


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

This is awesome.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Zack Ryder and Dolph Ziggler are both trending.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

King - "...More importantly who's trending!?"

Just so damn stupid.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm pretty sure vince trends on the toilet


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

...if you looked closely in that video, you can clearly see that it's sting.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Surprisingly, it's Cole who's trying to focus on the actual match this time. #BizarroWWE.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

pewpewpew said:


> I love Taker, but I hate that they put all their resources into hyping up his return. (if it is him)
> 
> If one guy doesn't need the hype, it's him.



It's Mania time. Overly dramatic Taker video packages are the norm with everyone on here getting migraines over it. Remember last year?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

If someone kills Lawler, I may cheer. So tired of hearing who is "trending" from everyone. All they are talking about.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

lol @ the one guy chanting Daniel Bryan.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Bryan is psycho.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

the beard is giving d-bry hulk like power!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Bryan's such a loser."
"4 of the top young stars in WWE."
"How can you have a good feeling about Bryan?"

Cole: you are suck.


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

wwe need to stop going crappy city like va the crowd is no better then tna crowd


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

who care about the match..the question is who's trending..WHO'S TRENDING???


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ryder will win.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

I went ahead and muted my TV, I can't stand the non-stop talking about Twitter.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Carcass said:


> This match would be so awesome if it was just a triple threat between Ziggler, Rhodes and Bryan. Ryder's really bringing down the quality.


This.

Unfortunately, he'll probably win.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

random note: This is the best ring gear Bryan has had yet.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I honestly believe that Ryder/Ziggler is going to be one of the matches of the year at TLC.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It would have been cooler if they hit the Superplexes at the same time.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

match of the night...regardless of the stupid stipulation behind it


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Cole speaking truth again, calling Ryder a "fad".


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This match is pretty good. (Y)


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Great Match (Y)


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

dynastynyy said:


> best part of this match...


American BadA** Taker&Mcool!?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

As much as I want to get into this match, I just can't seeing how it doesn't matter who wins

As king said "WHOS TRENDING? That's what's really important."


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

king sounds like such an old man calling it "the twitter"


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Future WWE championship match: Cody Rhodes vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

How are they gonna trend when they on the ring


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

What a surprise, DB takes the pin.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HELL YEAH. Awesome match, great finish. The true badass wins it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

ZIGGLER WINS

quite fitting, seeing as he was the first to trend worlwide anyway.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Good match with a good end


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

YES! GET IN ZIGGLER!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That match was fun as fuck.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

DOLPH ZIGGLER! Justice is served.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WRESTLING


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good match there and I really liked that closing sequence, but what the hell they were fighting over was just stupid.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*YAY!!! Ziggler won *


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

wow ZIGGZ JUST BEAT BRIAN! ha the fuck HA!!!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Good match. Ziggler winning is no surprise; Ryder is going over at TLC for sure.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

They can't give Ryder a Slammy?


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

RyderPunkRhodes201 said:


> wwe need to stop going crappy city like va the crowd is no better then tna crowd


OK, seriously, if you were there would you be all pumped up for this? If so, then thats cool, just asking a question, no offense.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

fucking ziggler is amazing


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I loved that Ruff Ryder.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

He better win the Slammy too


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Really good match.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

good match, shame about the adverts getting in the way


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Ziggler wins the match, Ryder wins the award.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dolph is damn good everyday.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

That was a good match. I'm so glad Ryder didn't win.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

WHY IS IT IN AN ENVELOPE!!!!


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

Now that's a wrestling match


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

nice reaction for ziggles, but the slammy goes to woo woo woo you knew it


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What. so the match wasn't for the award? The fuck? :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO, for some reason, Ziggler doing that to Ryder was hilarious....


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

write it down...zack is winning the US title at TLC. And if he isnt, hes going to go over BIG TIME.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

yay dolph zzzzzzzzzigler won

sigh guys like him are why the wwe will continue to b stale


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did I just hear the old Raw theme start up for a second? 

By the way, I'm looking at Twitter right now, Zach Ryder and nobody else in the 4 way is trending right now.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok they DO give Ryder a slammy but what was the point of that just now?


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

WFAfan4Life said:


> wow ZIGGZ JUST BEAT BRIAN! ha the fuck HA!!!!!


*Much agreed! i am so happy!

OMG! Not Ryder!*


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Zack Ryder sucks ziggler deserved that


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Lame concept that turned out well. (Y)


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL, Vickie's like, "cry moar." Poor Ryder.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Zigz going over now means Ryder is the US CHAMP on Sunday!!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank god, Ziggler rightfully taking an award he should've won from that clown Ryder.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

this means Ryder is going over on Sunday.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

wow.. ryder won the trophy?
LAME the fuck LAME..


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hahaha I love both Ryder and Ziggler, that was awesome by Ziggler :lmao


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Ziggler's walking out with the trophy. Looks like he won the Slammy to me...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ziggler wins but he loses....... 
bc the rule was who ever was trending first won.....
really?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can Twitter be a dickhead to the WWE and block all of their references like they did Beiber? I'd appreciate it.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> ZIGGLER WINS
> 
> quite fitting, seeing as he was the first to trend worlwide anyway.


Word. 

But if it wasn't clear it was rigged, the fact that King had an ENVELOPE already with Ryder's name on (supposedly), proved it.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

TripleG said:


> Did I just hear the old Raw theme start up for a second?
> 
> By the way, I'm looking at Twitter right now, Zach Ryder and nobody else in the 4 way is trending right now.


I heard it too. I thought I was going crazy.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Those 4 need to have a match every week.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Then what was point of this match, again?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This Dolph/Ryder feud has been pretty great.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

If the ratings suddenly drop and never come back thanks to this segment it's deservedly so. Wrestling over a Twitter trending award? This is the kinda stuff we make up for jokes that stuff WWE would do, and they ACTUALLY do it.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> Zack Ryder sucks ziggler deserved that


*i agree 1000,000%*


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

well Ryder is winning the title then


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Dark_Link said:


> How are they gonna trend when they on the ring


When something is "trending," it means it's being talked about by others, so they are in the ring and people are mentioning them in tweets.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Liked the match but jesus do I not care about twitter.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler looking strong going into TLC meaning Ryder will end up winning which is good for everybody. Keeps the Ziggler fanboys happy (because he'll be moving up to Main event level), it'll keep the Ryder fanboys happy (because he wins the US Title) and it keeps all us neutrals happy because we'll be witnessing a great match.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

OHYOUDIDNTKNOW is trending, Road Dogg even in 2011 >>>>> Ryder and Ziggler


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

the things i would do to vicki phat ass


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel like that match was really good in spite of WWE.

Like, if you went backstage to anyone other than the 4 guys involved and said, "Hey, that was a great match, huh?", they might not be aware a match had happened, but hey, look what Slammy is coming up next.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The WWE Title is defended in a TLC Match for the first time? 

I guess that match Edge & Cena had in 2006 was a figment of my imagination.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

perro said:


> yay dolph zzzzzzzzzigler won
> 
> sigh guys like him are why the wwe will continue to b stale


Miz avatar


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Omega_VIK said:


> Then what was point of this match, again?


Might as well have one worthwhile match on this thing. It's a shame it was over Twitter.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Then what was point of this match, again?


to showcase how fucking good that match was, and it didn't disappoint. the fuck you complainin about


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Yay Ryder won an award, good for him. Could care less. 

Can anything save this Raw? Kane w/mask returns and destroys the entire backstage roster? Maybe that, not much else....


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Can Twitter be a dickhead to the WWE and block all of their references like they did Beiber? I'd appreciate it.


this would be awesome 1000 times over.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Then what was point of this match, again?


So we could watch it.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

that was a good match in what has been an awful show so far


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Did I just hear the old Raw theme start up for a second?
> 
> By the way, I'm looking at Twitter right now, Zach Ryder and nobody else in the 4 way is trending right now.


Ryder and Ziggler were trending for most of the match


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

TripleG said:


> The WWE Title is defended in a TLC Match for the first time?
> 
> I guess that match Edge & Cena had in 2006 was a figment of my imagination.


It's the first triple threat TLC match for the WWE Title


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

OHYOUDIDNTKNOW trending yet no one has a clue what it's about and just putting it at the end of their statuses :lmao 

Good one Road Dogg.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Good match, Ziggler winning pretty much guarentees him losing the US Title on Sunday though.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Yay Ryder won an award, good for him. Could care less.
> 
> Can anything save this Raw? Kane w/mask returns and destroys the entire backstage roster? Maybe that, not much else....


2 things...

1) you COULDNT care less
2) that last match saved this raw. If you cant see that then you should just turn off your TV set.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry Brian marks.. 
I'm sure if I saw him in the Indies, I would like him more.. 
but the veggie attitude, and that shitty beard bugs me.. 
I'm glad ziggs won.. 
fuck woo woo... 
another cena like character


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Promo gotta be Steph surely? New permanent GM?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

TripleG said:


> The WWE Title is defended in a TLC Match for the first time?
> 
> I guess that match Edge & Cena had in 2006 was a figment of my imagination.


Or Edge/Flair in 2006...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wsupden said:


> to showcase how fucking good that match was, and it didn't disappoint. the fuck you complainin about


Because the stipulation was to see who the fuck win the match would win the award, at least that how they fucking put it.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

twitter, twitter, twitter.....ENOUGH!


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

#HEEL

I want a Rhodes/Ziggler and a Bryan/Ziggler feuds.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

That whole trending topic is some bullshit.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fucking great match. 

First thing that stood out for me tonight other than that Johnny Ace tribute.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

The next thing you know, #1 contenders will be chosen based on who has the most twitter followers.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Ryder might be "trending", but Ziggler is still 5x better than him in the ring.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

One of the most fun matches on Raw for a while that.

Looking forward to both the US and IC matches on Sunday.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I love how people hate on Ryder. He has a lot of potential. He's young and can easily improve in the ring. It's a
Win/Win for everyone. Ryder is getting his push and so is Ziggler.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Why couldn't those 4 guys been for the breakout star of the year? wtf trending star? fucking stupid.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Because the stipulation was to see who the fuck win the match would win the award, at least that how they fucking put it.


no the stipulation was that whoever of the four trended on twitter would win the award. you're retarded and can't listen properly. complain more


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Liked the match but jesus do I not care about twitter.


*i dont get the point of it either. it was a good match but who gives a shit about being a twitter champion?*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Contro Video #4..






McCool & Taker?﻿


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

jerseysfinest said:


> That whole trending topic is some bullshit.


The match was good though.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Dumbasses. FIRST TRIPLE THREAT TLC FOR THE TITLE. I swear some people in here are fucking clueless. Just turn off your TV if you're not enjoying or is it difficult?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> OHYOUDIDNTKNOW trending yet no one has a clue what it's about and just putting it at the end of their statuses :lmao
> 
> Good one Road Dogg.


They always do that. When #BestInTheWorld trends people put bullshit like "You are the #BestInTheWorld! Believe in yourself!"


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Nickelback rofl


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

old ass song


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ wwe still using this diddy song


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Captain Charisma baby!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

YES! THE CAPTAIN IS BACK!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Christian!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

CHRISTIAN!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Christian! Raw is saved.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

YES

YES

YYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Tedious said:


> They always do that. When #BestInTheWorld trends people put bullshit like "You are the #BestInTheWorld! Believe in yourself!"


and #AreYouSeriousBro


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

CHRISTIAN! FUCK! A LOT of returns tonight! Road Dog. Lita. Triple H. Christian. #WhosNext?


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

wow.. the crowd was like crickets when they just came back from commercials.. 
I dunno.. I'd almost poke alicia, those legs


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Christian!!! Yes! So glad I didn't turn off the TV yet


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wsupden said:


> no the stipulation was that whoever of the four trended on twitter would win the award. you're retarded and can't listen properly. complain more


Wasn't fucking complain about the match, asshole. Just wasn't clear on the stipulation of it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hes back yeaaaaaa


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Christian is amazing.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow christian


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

CHRISTIAN!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

CM Punk promo.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

THIS is the Christian character that best suits him. The cocky/comedic one.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

LOL christian, pretty banged-up eh? though HHH was injured worse than him, and yet is is walking fine


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

CHRISTIAN!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Christian always injured for the slammies...


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

YES CHRISTIAN!!!!!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Christian! CC but The Rock was a real game changer...


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

cole has gotten worse by the week.oddly the weeks king was out with anal bleeding he wasnt that bad.seems like either him or king need to be replaced.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Christian looking badass with a beard.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

No new Christian character. . At least he is here!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Christian looks awesome with that beard... Looks a lot younger.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

christian looks a mess


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

CHRISTIAN!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Christian is an inspiration.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Christian growing his hair out?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Man's got a point. Two title wins.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

one more match!!


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

The Slammy's just aren't good for Christian are they?

This years and last years show he's injured.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

One More Match!


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Christian drawing more heat than anyone else can.

#onemorematch


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Christian, if you're still great, injured or not.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Easy but effective way to get heat, tell the crowd they have stupid faces.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

lol~ Christian: As I look around at your faces. . .as I look around at your STUPID faces! Geniuinely sounded disgusted with the audience.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Christian is so awesome!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

clearly edge is winning.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Edge to win for some vintage E and C.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

vinnie mac is making his return tonight...calling it now


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

If Edge doesn't win, I'm never watching WWE again.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I LOVE YOU POP


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

They do have stupid faces, don't they?


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

obviously Edge is winning


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i love you pop


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Edge will win this award


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Are we just going to forget about Punk's promo that literally changed the landscaping?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"I love you, pop" still gets an incredulous laugh from me every time.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Edge is winning this...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How can both HHH & McMahon be co-nominated? Shouldn't it be just Triple H for being the actual change?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Edge. Easily. Edge.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you Edge! Thank you Edge!


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

give the award to EDGE!
THANK YOU EDGE!


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well edge wins this award


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*EDGE BETTER WIN!!!*


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

How is the Punk promo not a nominee?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Would mark out for Edge coming out tbh


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Some of this music is absloutely awful.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah Edge is so winning this!


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

"I love you pop" makes me laugh every time I hear it.
I'd go with Edge winning this though


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Winner of Most Uninteresting Title Win Since Diesel Beat Bob Backlund..... Albertooooo Del Rrrrrrio!


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

What song was that? Anyone know?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Triple H, Kevin Nash, The Rock

I'm happy with any of them winning.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Helghan_Rising said:


> Christian drawing more heat than anyone else can.
> 
> #onemorematch


Cos he goes for the cheap heat...

Sorry lads the current version of Christian Heel is awful


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

wow, thought Edge would have won it


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm out.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

wow, edge should have had that. its a pity


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

why is that courageous?

err, never mind. i wasnt really paying attention...game changer...yeah, edge shoulda won that too.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Booooo!!!!! Bull Shit! Bull Shit! Bull Shit!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Are they gonna have Rock give his acceptance speech via satellite?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Christian vs John Cena - Rap Battle! ONE... MORE.... TIME!


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

AHAHAAHAHAHA


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

I cant believe Edge didn't win.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The game changer of 2011 is next year's Wrestlemania. Hell.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

booooo Edge should of won


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Well at least VA does one thing right and that is boo Cena.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

this means ADR is gunna win SotY....ffs


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Really Edge did not win this


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> If Edge doesn't win, I'm never watching WWE again.





dynamite452 said:


> obviously Edge is winning





Dark_Link said:


> Edge will win this award





Hajduk1911 said:


> Edge is winning this...





Total Package said:


> Edge. Easily. Edge.





WFAfan4Life said:


> give the award to EDGE!
> THANK YOU EDGE!


:side:


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Good pop there.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Satellite interruption?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

That's pathetic. How Edge didn't win is ridiculous.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Wrong choice..... just another way to promote the match.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn Cena got cheered booed?


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Cena= Seen it


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Boo this man, they did!


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

WFAfan4Life said:


> give the award to EDGE!
> THANK YOU EDGE!


*WTF!?!?!?!

EDGE GOT ROBBED!*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, that frankly sucked. This match buildup has been boring.


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

mark henry to win superstar of the year


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> If Edge doesn't win, I'm never watching WWE again.


See ya


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena to talk about how the rock isnt here >_>


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

But I'm *NOT* happy with Cena coming out to accept the award.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol problem?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Pretty weak pop for Cena.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao WWE. You failed


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

what a useless "Slammy"


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Are we just going to forget about Punk's promo that literally changed the landscaping?


His promo didn't change anything.

No ice cream bars. No ratings increase. No PPV sales increase. Things aren't "interesting again", the main events now are actually less interesting (lower PPV buys reflect that).


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

People...people..please can't we rise above the hate


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

bullshit


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> The game changer of 2011 is next year's Wrestlemania. Hell.


Wrestling logic at it's finest.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Stupid. Edge should have won. I mean his career did end prematurely.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cena you fucking tease


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Cena trolling


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Lol Cena. ofc


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Obvious Troll is Obvious. Good job Cena


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I swear, if he mentions VIA SATELLITE, I'm going to puke.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

John Cena on that trollin' time :lmao


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

LOLOLOLOL Cena trollin BIG TIME


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

oh, no signal?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> Cena to talk about how the rock isnt here >_>


lol of course he is , who wouldn't?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

"Oh yeah, he's not here."


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Hahah @ Cena trolling.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Cena trolling...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

cena be trollin'


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

oh Cena, really give it the fuck up with the "hes not here" shit...its weak.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Cena trolling the audience.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Fuck off, Cena.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Gotta give it to Cena for trolling the crowd :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cena going a little heel. :lmao
This is hilarious.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL at Cena trolling.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL Cena trolling!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah, John and your lame jokes.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh Cena just trolled them all...love it


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

LOl cena just did a heel move


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ugh at these stupid Cena promos. How does anybody ever like him?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao Cena trolling. And I love it.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

#CENABETROLLIN


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lord have mercy.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Cena trolling!


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> I swear, if he mentions VIA SATELLITE, I'm going to puke.


Hope you avoided puking on carpet


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

This very heelish of you Cena, I like it


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh Cena, this is good!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I know he's trying to be insulting, trying to be funny, but this is just embarrassing... He's just lousy in every aspect during promos.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This is where Cena is at his best.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Okay, this Cena is funny. This is what Cena should be.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

:no:


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

heeling it up in here


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

I call BULLSHIT on Cena winning the award.. 
fuck CENA!
Vince, GTFO!!!!!!!
is the ROCK ... oh no. of course not.. 
Cena is finally figuring it out.. 
nice rip on Dwayne... 
Oh wait.. not even a clip? 
ROFLMAO... 
you suck cena, but If you keep it up..


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Cena would be an epic heel.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:hmm: How is The Rock supposed to have a clip prepared if these awards aren't preplanned?


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Ah, John and your lame jokes.


I can't stand Cena, but trolling the whole crowd was pretty funny to be honest.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Cena owned The Rock.


----------



## iloveyoupop (Dec 13, 2011)

I just looked online and a ticket promo gave away who's going to win at TLC this Sunday for one of the matches. Frustrating.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*John Cena.... SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!*


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Team Bring It suuuuucks


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

that crowd is so pissed off right now, lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena's new shirt
Lips to Asses


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

If Cena was like this more often, I wouldn't hate him so much.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Just go away, Cena.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

BOO THIS MAN


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> Cena owned The Rock.


LOL Not even close to owning him!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

build to Wrestlemania starts


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice Troll Cena I actually laughed


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

They're building up Cena and this Wrestlemania to sort of be an era changer. I'd be happy if that was the case.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> Cena owned The Rock.


By saying the same thing he has said weekly since April?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

More tag matches. Yay.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Rock's too busy making 5x as much as Cena to accept a pointless trophy even wrestlers don't give a shit about.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

dan_marino said:


> :hmm: How is The Rock supposed to have a clip prepared if these awards aren't preplanned?


Nitpicker :no:


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Louie85TX said:


> Cena trolling!


*you act like this was a surprise? fpalm*


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

dan_marino said:


> :hmm: How is The Rock supposed to have a clip prepared if these awards aren't preplanned?


Cos they actually do this in real awards...

And it's not like they would decide who wins 10 seconds before they go to the podium if it wasn't fake


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

"id like to apologize on behalf of the rock to team bring it.....for not bringing it"

Cena can be funny, given the right material


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

ENUFF IS ENUFF


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I kinda liked that cena segment it was kinda a little heelish from cena 

TROLL CENA>>>>>>>>>>>>>John cena


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

I saw it coming, but it was still funny. I always crack up when someone does that to the crowd.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

at a boy cena


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> LOL Not even close to owning him!


He got owned. Just admit it. 

your just a hater.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"In the day and age of Facebook and Twitter, there can be no escape."

Uhhh, how about the block button? Or deleting your account? Cyber bullying is so damn stupid, because people let it happen to themselves.


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> Cena's new shirt
> Lips to Asses


:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> Cena owned The Rock.


It was kinda funny, but *NO*.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

You know... Cena troll is entertaining... but it sucks that much of that about the Rock is ringing true...


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> Rock's too busy making 5x as much as Cena to accept a pointless trophy even wrestlers don't give a shit about.


Not only that, The Rock got the biggest pop of the night! lol
Cena was lame as usual with the same "IM HERE" bullshit

WM28 is history, no doubt. after Rock pin his ass clean.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Sarcasm1 said:


> ENUFF IS ENUFF


Man you're angry.

I'm lovin the Cena hate now that Cena is making you hate him even more, lol.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> By saying the same thing he has said weekly since April?


I'm not a Cena fan, but hasn't The Rock been saying the same things since... 1998?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

What did Edge not win?


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

That was lame as fuck. For a crowd that has been pretty much dead all night they sure did come alive to boo Cena's fake ass.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

cena showing how well he would be as a heel if only vince wasn't afraid to pull the trigger...


----------



## RyderPunkRhodes201 (Nov 24, 2011)

twitter twitter twitter twitter


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> You know... Cena troll is entertaining... but it sucks that much of that about the Rock is ringing true...


*the problem is, they are hell bent on bashing each other as much as they can. its really getting old!*


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> He got owned. Just admit it.
> 
> your just a hater.


If Cena didn't say what he just did every 3 weeks, and every time Rock shows up on Raw, maybe it could be considered an own.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> He got owned. Just admit it.
> 
> your just a hater.


Rock did not get owned. Cena tried and IMO he failed miserably.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Rock316AE said:


> Not only that, The Rock got the biggest pop of the night! lol
> Cena was lame as usual with the same "IM HERE" bullshit
> 
> WM28 is history, no doubt. after Rock pin his ass clean.


 just three more months then the rock marks will crawl back into their caves


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Troll Cena!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Pojko said:


> I'm not a Cena fan, but hasn't The Rock been saying the same things since... 1998?


Yeah but it's The Rock so he gets a free pass on everything.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

By God, why is the Rocks first BIG match is with this Goof???

Fucking Disgrace.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Why does Cena continue to kiss the Rocks ass after getting Rock Bottom'd? It blows my mind. Spongebob wouldn't even smile as much.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Not only that, The Rock got the biggest pop of the night! lol
> Cena was lame as usual with the same "IM HERE" bullshit
> 
> WM28 is history, no doubt. after Rock pin his ass clean.


lol~ Rock's name being mentioned did get the biggest pop of the night. fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Pojko said:


> I'm not a Cena fan, but hasn't The Rock been saying the same things since... 1998?


I agree to an extent. I think a lot of Rock's promos were the same three phrases, repeated. But jesus, he has had enough material on Cena this whole time, to compete with Cena's "he's not here / he left / via satellite."


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> "In the day and age of Facebook and Twitter, there can be no escape."
> 
> Uhhh, how about the block button? Or deleting your account? Cyber bullying is so damn stupid, because people let it happen to themselves.


are you fucking retarded? you can still post shit about someone on facebook even if theyve blocked you. It isnt about exposing yourself to the bullying people do to you, it's the fact that there are more channels now than there ever have been for people to pick on other people, especially kids. 

As a victim of childhood bullying, this issue resonates with me, and I am impressed to see the WWE be apart of a movement to stop it. You might think it's as easy as ignoring it, but that's likely your inexperience with the issue speaking. I sincerely hope no one close to you ever becomes a victim of the viciousness of other kids who think it's cool to pick on other people for no reason.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

the same old shit?
the wwe need to know they can't turn the rock into the villain of the story by just letting cena said the shit everytime or even punk 
even if they actually got what they want in the coming rock appearence before menia and the people booed him comin wm28 cena still gonna be booed out of the building


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena does some things well. 

I don't think he's great, but to say he's awful at all mic work is just simply reaching. He has his strengths --just doesn't get forced to be a certain way by backstage forces. to his detriment.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol picture moment.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahahahaha


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm a huge Rock fan but that trolling was pretty funny. Some of you Rock marks are to sensitive.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

no black bag over the classic car's seat tonight? interesting...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

so Cena/Henry is going to main event, :fpalm


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Dat Car


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuck you wwe for not giving ricardo a slammy


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh, good. I needed a snack break


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Del Rio is the man.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

pimp of the year right there...Ricardo!!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

pyro botch


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*why does Ricardo look like a snotty ***?*


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Del Rio = Rating drop


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Cena's segment was pointless at best. Rock addressed his point in a promo about 5 months ago. WWE just thinks we're stupid. Not only that, but he continues to repeat himself. If that's how he is as a heel, I want no part of it.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Rock did not get owned. Cena tried and IMO he failed miserably.


Everyone in the audience was fooled. How was it a fail?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Some of you just need to calm down lol, Cena did a decent job of putting over their match and feud. Sure it was predictable but still funny


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Not only did the rock get owned, but the rock fans got owned , cause Cena once again pointed out the Rock is full of shit and dosen't care about them.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> Everyone in the audience was fooled. How was it a fail?


Were you seriously expecting the Rock there tonight?


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> I agree to an extent. I think a lot of Rock's promos were the same three phrases, repeated. But jesus, he has had enough material on Cena this whole time, to compete with Cena's "he's not here / he left / via satellite."


Fair enough. I agree that Cena does need new material. However, I think that doing it in this award ceremony setting and trolling the crowd was pretty good.


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

huge pop for the viper as usual


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Notice the fresh table they put out? Someone's going through it. I'm betting on Rio.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> Everyone in the audience was fooled. How was it a fail?


If he was trying to own the Rock is was a fail.

If he was trying to piss off the audience, it was a great success.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

CenationHLR said:


> Everyone in the audience was fooled. How was it a fail?


Not to get involved in your argument, but we've all pretty much agreed that this crowd sucks. Like, a lot.

You guys can continue your debate now.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

no pop for punk? this crowd can fuck right off...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm sure Orton's crazy ass wants to put someone through that table.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"BEST IN THE WORLD!" Hmm this match could go either way. Be really awsome... or complete shit.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

So why is this not the main event?


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Were you seriously expecting the Rock there tonight?


No but the rock fans were dumb enough to believe him.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

perro said:


> Not only did the rock get owned, but the rock fans got owned , cause Cena once again pointed out the Rock is full of shit and dosen't care about them.


3/10 post. 

You might bullshit casual younger fans, older fans with a clue see right through you like an empty glass.


----------



## iloveyoupop (Dec 13, 2011)

IT'S CLOBBERIN TIME!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Miz attacked Del Rio with a lead pipe at HIAC. Never mentioned again.

"WHO RAISED THE CELL?!" Never mentioned again.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

There's no pins in TLC...

wtf.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Svart said:


> Cena's segment was pointless at best. Rock addressed his point in a promo about 5 months ago. WWE just thinks we're stupid. Not only that, but he continues to repeat himself. If that's how he is as a heel, I want no part of it.


That's his material, what he would say? he's just The Rock's opponent in this match, ICON vs wannabe/poor man's version of Rock/Hogan


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE_Creative WWE Creative
We thought the OMG moment of the year should have been getting Triple H to agree to job at Wrestlemania #RAWTonight


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Did you vote for Punk? I did!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

CM Punk yea buddy


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Rock did not get owned. Cena tried and IMO he failed miserably.


*I agree 100,000% he annoys the fuck out of me lately!*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

perro said:


> Not only did the rock get owned, but the rock fans got owned , cause Cena once again pointed out the Rock is full of shit and dosen't care about them.


Rock's fan are full ..of excuses and blind optimism

and that's the truth


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

dynastynyy said:


> no pop for punk? this crowd can fuck right off...


It's Virginia, they're notorious for being horrible fans. Only Omaha and San Jose can actually be worse than Virginia.


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

rko gets the tag and gets cheered yup!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Did you vote for Punk? I did!


No, I didn't.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So the 3 superstars who are in the main event at TLC aren't main eventing Raw but someone who isn't even on the card is..


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

rkomarkorton said:


> rko gets the tag and gets cheered yup!!!!!!!!!!


Again, the crowd sucks.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Freeloader said:


> 3/10 post.
> 
> You might bullshit casual younger fans, older fans with a clue see right through you like an empty glass.


no they just are better at putting their fingers in the rears screaming "la la la la" 

Don't be mad bra, just speaking the truth you know deep down in your heart and rocky miavia pjs


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Again, the crowd sucks.


u mad?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> That's his material, what he would say? he's just The Rock's opponent in this match, ICON vs wannabe/poor man's version of Rock/Hogan


It's a Fucking Disgrace man.

I know some of you guys on here don't like Rock but fuckin hell, he deserves a better programme/storyline with someone descent, not that goofy ***.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk and Orton both over.

Now, as for Del Rio...


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Is WWE piping in noise? sure sounds like it.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

rkomarkorton said:


> u mad?


Hardly. Orton is boring and the crowd sucks.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

lmao Orton looked bored in that sleeper hold


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo is wearing ADR's scarf.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

JRsBBQ Jim Ross
“@Irish_AWalker23: @TheRock din't Bring It live or via satellite? According 2 @JohnCena this is worst than @JRsBBQ's rap. @JohnCena is right


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cole, shut up about losing the Slammy!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This crowd is suddenly alive.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Michael Cole. Lmao.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

#thesmellofjr'sbrainfart


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Again, the crowd sucks.


Why? because Orton is more over than Punk? get over it. dead crowd for Punk


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Michael Cole ur damn fool. King beat u like Gov Mule. I should call Raw ur not in my class. U kissed kings feet now u can kiss my ass! Whew.

That was JR's rap.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

This crowd suck ass


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Hardly. Orton is boring and the crowd sucks.


yup but hes more over than your god cm punk


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

ADR is trending.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk is off tonight. Too much familiar vagina backstage is clouding his brain.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Now trending on twitter: Punk botch


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

There are some hungry ass bitches in Todd's office.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> Why? because Orton is more over than Punk? get over it. dead crowd for Punk


Um no? They've been terrible all night and WWE is probably piping in crowd noise.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rock316AE said:


> Why? because Orton is more over than Punk? get over it. dead crowd for Punk


 What are you watching?

Nevermind, don't answer. It's you.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm so tired of this fucking Subway commercial. This must be the 5th time they've shown it on Raw tonight.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

"Michael Cole ur damn fool. King beat u like Gov Mule. I should call Raw ur not in my class. U kissed kings feet now u can kiss my ass! Whew."

Jim Ross to sign with MMG


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

perro said:


> Not only did the rock get owned, but the rock fans got owned , cause Cena once again pointed out the Rock is full of shit and dosen't care about them.


The only people who were owned here are the people sitting in that arena and at home that really think Cena said something new and worthwhile.

Cena is like that over-achiever at work who tries to make employee of the month (every month) by kissing everyone's ass, so much that you just want to slap him around a bit.


Green Light said:


> Some of you just need to calm down lol, Cena did a decent job of putting over their match and feud. Sure it was predictable but still funny


To each their own I suppose. His "point" lost its wow factor when Rock address it in a point months and months ago.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> WWE_Creative WWE Creative
> We thought the OMG moment of the year should have been getting Triple H to agree to job at Wrestlemania #RAWTonight


:lmao


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Hardly. Orton is boring and the crowd sucks.


*HOW THE HELL CAN YOU SAY ORTON IS BORING!?!?!

He kicks major ass!*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

rkomarkorton said:


> yup but hes more over than your god cm punk


I said I liked CM Punk?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Punk is off tonight. Too much familiar vagina backstage is clouding his brain.


If that was the case, he'd never have a good night at work!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

del Rio trending.

Superstar of the year!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

perro said:


> no they just are better at putting their fingers in the rears screaming "la la la la"
> 
> Don't be mad bra, just speaking the truth you know deep down in your heart and rocky miavia pjs


2/10

Any plans to get interesting before the show is over, or are you going to pretend your actually bullshitting people up here still? What - pissed someone called you on your comment? Too bad.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Punk is off tonight. Too much familiar vagina backstage is clouding his brain.


quoted for truth...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Amber B said:


> Punk is off tonight. Too much familiar vagina backstage is clouding his brain.


:lmao, just need maria backstage and Punk would of been in big trouble


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Um no? They've been terrible all night and WWE is probably piping in crowd noise.


aaaah be quiet orton is more over than punk deal with it


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Cleavage said:


> "Michael Cole ur damn fool. King beat u like Gov Mule. I should call Raw ur not in my class. U kissed kings feet now u can kiss my ass! Whew."
> 
> Jim Ross to sign with MMG


*i thought that was pretty good.*


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Jericho/Punk could very well steal the show at WM28.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

RandomRage said:


> There are some hungry ass bitches in Todd's office.


This.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Dan the Tank05 said:


> *HOW THE HELL CAN YOU SAY ORTON IS BORING!?!?!
> 
> He kicks major ass!*


All of his matches are predictable, he can't sell for shit, before a few weeks ago, he hadn't lost clean in over four months, he got over in a way creative did not predict so they had to run with it and they've failed. He's stale and boring.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor fans. They all paid to watch this horrible show.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> del Rio trending.
> 
> Superstar of the year!


Del Rio needs to win this, in kayfabe, if not? then Orton...


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

COME ON PUNK!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Punk and Orton both over.
> 
> Now, as for Del Rio...


Yeah, Del Rio generating practically no heat is a pity.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

Anyone else trying to figure out how WWE are gonna put Cena in the main event at TLC tonight? It must be coming during the superstar of the year segment at the end of the show, surley.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Punk is off tonight. Too much familiar vagina backstage is clouding his brain.


lol. Everything seems off tonight. Moreso than usual.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ricky Ricardo.

:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wasn't their rumours Ziggler was going to be put in the TLC match? I guess those were wrong then..


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

This is boring me


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

we want ice cream! ( i already ate my moose tracks, and yes, YUMMY! )


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

"There are rumors he's going to run for president in Mexico," - Cole


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Hardly. Orton is boring and the crowd sucks.


Orton is Over don't hate small package.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Freeloader said:


> 2/10
> 
> Any plans to get interesting before the show is over, or are you going to pretend your actually bullshitting people up here still? What - pissed someone called you on your comment? Too bad.


Listen noob, the rating comments gimmick is cute, but it gets old fast, you might wanna try some thing more original to get your self noticed.

any way like i said, Its not bullshit its just the truth the IWC sheep are to salty and stubborn to admit.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Man this is a hot crowd!!!!1

Wowzer!!!!11


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> This is boring me


You and me both


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

This match is sending me to sleep


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Total Package said:


> All of his matches are predictable, he can't sell for shit, before a few weeks ago, he hadn't lost clean in over four months, he got over in a way creative did not predict so they had to run with it and they've failed. He's stale and boring.


*How can you say that he is predictable? when he "hears voices" he does some crazy shit! the other week he did the DDT on the apron!*


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

We want Orton chants please, or Borriiinnnnnnggggg


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cleavage said:


> :lmao, just need maria backstage and Punk would of been in big trouble


Throw in Daffney and his brain and penis would explode.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

RKO85 said:


> Orton is Over don't hate small package.


So because he's over he's not boring. Gotcha.


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

Was there already a kane promo tonight? or is there still one to come.?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Del Rio is the new R-Truth. . . talking crazy to Punk in the corner. If he starts talking to Little Ricky, I'm going to crack up.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Randy Orton is Superstar of the Year -> Matches are EPIC.

Punk can fuck off!!! This match proves he's wank.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

why must 99% of all fucking tag matches have hot tags involved?


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

crowd going insane for the orton tag in


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*what a surprise! Barrett interferes again!*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

#Barrett


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

MIZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Punk's winning on Sunday!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Orton gets knocked out that easily and for that long :lmao


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

inb4 shitstorm


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Same thing is gonna happen on Sunday


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

lol Miz pinned Punk? Prepare for a shit storm *goes to get popcorn*


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

yeahhhhhhhhhh miz


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Dan the Tank05 said:


> *How can you say that he is predictable? when he "hears voices" he does some crazy shit! the other week he did the DDT on the apron!*


In that case, nevermind. I've never seen that before. Man. Can't believe I missed it. I was probably watching QVC, hoping someone burned themselves on cooking equipment. More exciting than an Orton match.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Pretty surprised Miz beat Punk with one finisher!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

BUT I FORT HE WOZ SUPER PUNK!?

idiots lol


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

CM Punk said it best during this matcch when he shouted "nap time"


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Amber B said:


> Throw in Daffney and his brain and penis would explode.


while your at it throw in Tracy, and it could be the end of the world.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Night of 1 Million Botches!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''You're an aggresive one.'' :lmao.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

DONT F*CK WITH THE MIZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Punk slapping the mic out of Miz's hand.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Laughing at all the idiots calling him Super Punk just for last week.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Cleavage said:


> while your at it throw in Tracy, and it could be the end of the world.


Throw in Maryse and I'll get a boner


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Stagehand had to have time to flip the W block over.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is horrible :lmao


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

miz challenling steven irwin there,,,we got a wily one! lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Meh, still don't really care about the title match at TLC.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Why is this taking place with 40 minutes to go?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Quit with the close-ups! Miz looks like my old iguana.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> ''You're an aggresive one.'' :lmao.


Keep slapping me :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

thank god miz did all the talkin.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Del Rio looks really out of place there.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Orton gets knocked out that easily and for that long :lmao


*he didnt get knocked out! he was blind sided, and he got up rather quickly.*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"yeah punk, keep slappin' me"

Sounds like an aggressive porno.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Del Rio doesn't remember Miz attacked him with a pipe and got arrested for it a few months back?

Man..


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

miz is winning Superstar of years


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

No matter how many times the Miz tries to look tough, he just comes off looking like a bigger clown!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

I anxiously look forward to a Miz/Punk feud going fullblown


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Daffy Duck vs the T Virus (he zombifies the crowd) vs the straight edge crack addict. Lovely match...


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

/picard Pipebomb Engaged.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cole, you voted for Orton, moron.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> Throw in Maryse and I'll get a boner


:lmao


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

LOL @ Cole voting for Orton!


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

wow.. cm punk.. 
and Miz is NOT SSOTY.. 
he;s a fucking MTV LOSER


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KANE!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

haha when they showed a close up of Cole's computer #5 was Randy Orton


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

FUCK YEAH, KANE PROMO


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Quit with the close-ups! Miz looks like my old iguana.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I keep saying it but if Miz wants to come across as being anything but hilarious, he needs Coral to be at his side.
She doesn't wrestle. She beats bitches up.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

hell yeah kane!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

has the 4th it begins promo happen yet?


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Does Super Cena eat that pin? I doubt it.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Kane!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

perro said:


> Listen noob, the rating comments gimmick is cute, but it gets old fast, you might wanna try some thing more original to get your self noticed.
> 
> any way like i said, Its not bullshit its just the truth the IWC sheep are to salty and stubborn to admit.


Post a screenshot of me rating a comment of yours during this Raw. 

Right now. I'm calling bullshit on that one til otherwise. Just like I am of your last 3 posts.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

Masked Kane, can't wait


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Why wasn't this match and segment later on in the show?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Miz should've dropped the mic in Punk's face instead of on the mat.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

wwffans123 said:


> miz is winning Superstar of years


*i sure as God hope not!*


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Did anyone else see Coles vote actually go to Orton? Fail.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Why did they show Cena


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL idiot Cole! He voted for Randy Orton!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Mask looks sweet


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Kane!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> No matter how many times the Miz tries to look tough, he just comes off looking like a bigger clown!


Agreed, that's one of the reasons, why I can't take him seriously.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> Miz should've dropped the mic in Punk's face instead of on the mat.


*i am surprised he didnt that would have been more characteristic in my eyes!*


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

JUST BRING IT


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Get in Miz!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

arcslnga said:


> LOL idiot Cole! He voted for Randy Orton!


Ahh stop whining. Orton's more over than Miz.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

That Kane promo flashed Cena really quickly in the mirror


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

arcslnga said:


> LOL idiot Cole! He voted for Randy Orton!


and rightfully so...


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

the monster


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Anyone catch the voice at then end of the Kane promo?


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> has the 4th it begins promo happen yet?


yes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNdd9W5__TY&context=C2a7f3ADOEgsToPDskIiyaHZA6yegH3auNoFQBPu


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Why wasn't this match and segment later on in the show?


*they are trying to hype up the Cena Vs. Henry match maybe *


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Total Package said:


>


Mine had an underbite and his spines could be the faux hawk. . . plus, have you ever seen one do their head bob? Miz does that same move when he's standing in the corner. Not only that, but the way he stared at you like Miz does, practically unblinking.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Damn Zack ryder,Cody,Ziggler and Bryan made me sleep
missed The Rock's part damn it!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Freeloader said:


> Post a screenshot of me rating a comment of yours during this Raw.
> 
> Right now. I'm calling bullshit on that one til otherwise. Just like I am of your last 3 posts.





Freeloader said:


> 3/10 post.
> 
> You might bullshit casual younger fans, older fans with a clue see right through you like an empty glass.





Freeloader said:


> 2/10
> 
> Any plans to get interesting before the show is over, or are you going to pretend your actually bullshitting people up here still? What - pissed someone called you on your comment? Too bad.


bit slow aintcha?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

dubstep fuck yea


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Vintage Kane FTW,I'm pumped for Kane possibly returning with the mask and all..But I wish his"injury"before his"Resurrection"would've been ADR burning Kane's face or something!!!!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

So wait a minute, what's Cena doing at TLC? He isn't booked in a match yet, is he?


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

I will never understand the love for dubstep


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

This is annoying gay ass wwe network bull shit


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

If Kane doesnt return with the mask then i dont care/


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

wwffans123 said:


> Damn Zack ryder,Cody,Ziggler and Bryan made me sleep
> missed The Rock's part damn it !!!


*The Rocks part wasnt that great. they only showed him giving the rock bottom to Cena at last years wrestlemania to give The Miz the win.*


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

I want to believe this wont turn out like the XFL but.......


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Louie85TX said:


> Vintage Kane FTW,I'm pumped for Kane possibly returning with the mask and all..But I wish his"injury"before his"Resurrection"would've been ADR burning Kane's face or something!!!!


Yeah, I would like to have a reason as to why Kane is going back to the mask, but whatever.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> That Kane promo flashed Cena really quickly in the mirror




so u saw that too eh?
interesting.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

can someone tell me what the fuck A-Lister of the year is?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Goldust :mark:


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Better be a breakout star award this year.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I do love me some Vickie.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

no pop for goldust


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DUSTIN REYNOLDS!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Apokolips said:


> If Kane doesnt return with the mask then i dont care/


I don't care if he does return with the mask, 'cause it ain't gonna make him 10 years younger!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah Goldust, you deserve a match at Mania. I hear crickets chirping, you moron.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

GOLDUST!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's only a matter of time until we get a dubstep entrance theme.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

GOLDUST!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

I hope Vince bring back new episodes of DBZ for the WWE network..


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

goldust hell yeah


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

No one can win this but David Otunga.....that's his name...


GOLDUST!!!!!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Goldust is looking kind of fat.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

GOLDUST!!! YES!!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

How out of shape is fucking Goldust?

Crowd cared more about David Otunga, then Goldust.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Gold Dust is the lady gaga of wwe


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

HUGH JACKMAN FTW


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Please don't make me look at Snooki's face again. Please.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Christ, Snooki. I had totally forgot about all that.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Who out of all of them are most likely to be there?

Muppets for me, all it requires is someone under the desk


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh, this award is for celebrity appearance that sucked the least.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Uh, how is Snookie an "A lister"? lmfao. . . She's a D lister.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

my money's on Wolverine


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I would like if I wasn't reminded that Snooki was in WWE.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Fucking Cee Lo Green looks like Homer Simpson when he gained a few hundred pounds and sported the mumu.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Hugh Jackman or riot


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Come on Jackman!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd prefer if they had supplemental Slammys like they have the Draft instead of this hot garbage.

Lol Snooki. Lol salty Morrison.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Hugh better win it!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

...Snooki is going to win, isn't she.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

What a song this is

Classified - That ain't classy


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Yeah Goldust, you deserve a match at Mania. I hear crickets chirping, you moron.



sup bro...this crowd is fucking stupid. I know you might have missed that stated here like 45 times. It's ok, you probably confused the quiet crowd for the fact that your TV could be on mute...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Jackman for the win please


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kinda forget how gay hugh jackman sounds when he's not in wolverine mode.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Cinema by Skrillex: MMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmMMMMMMMMMMMMmMMMmmmMMmMMMmMmmmmMMMMmmmMMMMmMmMMMMMmm

I think im Rawlin


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

And the Slammy Award for "Celebrity willing to do anything to promote a project" goes to...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"A splash! A cover!"

A low point in professional wrestling!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I don't care if he does return with the mask, 'cause it ain't gonna make him 10 years younger!


That's what I'm saying. With the mask or without, he's still going to be that old slow guy doing bad promos with crap music behind them that had legit two of the worst feuds in awhile with Taker and Kane. But he's coming back with the mask so now he's a gamechanger and the shot in the arm Raw needs. Yeah.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow why are the muppets feature on this and that fat fuck ceeloo green


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Apokolips said:


> If Kane doesnt return with the mask then i dont care/


*Simple question, why the mask? he hasnt worn it in years.*


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Hugh Jackman or riot


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Cee-Lo Green sucks


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That song is drilled into my skull from Madden 12.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

yyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

FML


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

At least the Muppets get a pass for nostalgia factor.

Oh god, she actually won.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

-_-


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuck that bitch


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

And with that, I think I'm done for the night.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The hell


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

oh god...get this new jersey shore trash off my screen


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is just amazing. :lmao


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

That wasn't dubstep!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*facepalms*yeah... who the fuck voted for Snookie as an Alister... fucking idiots...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

/puke


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Jackman should have won


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

NO!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh my days. Fuck this show. Fuck my life.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

fpalm The fuck?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow Snooki Could leave a message and the rock couldn't?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Kill this woman.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Snooki! Woo Woo Woo You Know It!


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

Snookie? Why?


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cleavage said:


> fuck that bitch


no thanks, you can have her


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> That song is drilled into my skull from Madden 12.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who was thinking this!


Also my volume is turned all the way down due to Snooki!


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Cleavage said:


> fuck that bitch


No way. There's no telling what kind of disease you'd catch from her.


----------



## iloveyoupop (Dec 13, 2011)

I kinda want to protest the WWE for a month for deciding that Snooki is better than the Muppets at anything besides being an idiot.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Snooki gets a huge pop? Crowd is full of retards...


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Snooki!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Snooki's a broski! WWWYKI


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Mike` said:


> Hugh Jackman or riot


*he lost* (N)


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Snooki > Melina > Morrison


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She did lose weight, I'll give Snooki that.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Holy Flying Fucks. Snooki won it?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Snooki is a better wrestler than Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Look on the bright side!

Uh...


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

What the fuck..


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

THAT WILL DEFINITELY MAKE WWE SOCIALLY RELEVANT!!


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

I'd hit Snooki...with my car... twice... on fire.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

So a d lister won a lister of the year award. Bizarro world.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The ratings just increased


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Brown Hippy said:


> Snooki's a broski! WWWYKI


Is that Russian for ugly dwarf annoying whore?


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

yuck, snooki... and no surprise, the audience doesn't care!
and now.. 
ITS TIME, IT'S TIME, IT'S HENRY TIME!


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow. Somehow Snooki came across as even more easy to hate in that video...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Geez, I can't see your eyes, Mark.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

You tell 'em, Ratings!


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

GIMME MY TITLE!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Henry needs to get his braids retwisted and his scalp greased. You guys don't know about that.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Amber B said:


> She did lose weight, I'll give Snooki that.


its true, she looks alot better, still wouldnt though, thats like sticking ur arm into a used needle bin


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Oh my days. Fuck this show. Fuck my life.


Snooki won a fake award on a god-damn television show. She gave a 20 second "thank you."

You people really have to calm the fuck down.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I like that Snooki won against an ACTUAL A-lister, Hugh Jackman. #sarcasm


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Henry is always so wet


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Apokolips said:


> Snooki > Melina > Morrison


*i would say Snooki > Morrison > Melina!*


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

JDMan must be so insulted.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Atleast it wasn't cee loo brown


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Mark Henry "inducts" John Cena in Hall of Pain tonight??? Maybe...to protect Cena for his match against The Rock at WM28... Cena comes back at Royal Rumble or whatever PPV is after that.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Snooki gets a Slammy...lol.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I have to say that Mark can carry himself on the mic pretty well.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Henry needs to get his braids retwisted and his scalp greased. You guys don't know about that.


:lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

See- if Snooki can have a pre-recorded message about winning a slammy, so could the Rock.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Well the only positive comming out of that is Ryder can use that video for his Z!TLIS episode this week.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Snooki won a fake award on a god-damn television show. She gave a 20 second "thank you."
> 
> You people really have to calm the fuck down.


this


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

I think Rock316AE should have won the A-Lister award


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

> anything Kelly Kelly does


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

The devil inside sounds interesting


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Snooki gets a Slammy...lol.


Snooki gets a "slammy" every time she gets drunk at a party.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Snooki won a fake award on a god-damn television show. She gave a 20 second "thank you."
> 
> You people really have to calm the fuck down.


your not gonna say that whne she gets into the hall of fame a few years from now


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

See.. the thing about Mark Henry... it's simple. At any given moment.. I honestly believe that man might eat someone.. and that scares the living shit out of me. Mark Henry brings a whole new dimension of intimidation, domination, and potential regurgitation to the World Heavyweight Championship that has never before, and never will again, be seen by the eyes of us mere mortals. Mark Henry.. Kudos to you, sir.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Borias said:


> See- if Snooki can have a pre-recorded message about winning a slammy, so could the Rock.


change the record.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

^ why? The Song's still relevant.


pewpewpew said:


> > anything Kelly Kelly does


even if you don't like her that is pretty fucking impressive


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

perro said:


> bit slow aintcha?


I'm talking legit rating, that you referred to. Right, ya can't. 

You're worse than this Raw, and your Rock comments are those by someone wanting to strike a nerve, and got called on it by trying to fan flames. Didn't work bub. Sucks when people nail ya for that, eh?


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

arcslnga said:


> Mark Henry "inducts" John Cena in Hall of Pain tonight??? Maybe...to protect Cena for his match against The Rock at WM28... Cena comes back at Royal Rumble or whatever PPV is after that.


*i would love to see him inducted but still be at wrestlemania*


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

WWE12 IS THE MOST DATED "SPORTGAME"
seems like everything wwe do sadly suck...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

pewpewpew said:


> > anything Kelly Kelly does


Pretty much and that is unbelievably sad....and funny too but really sad. Sad for Kelly that is.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

are the WWE really trying to market a fucking "tlc survival guide"??? wow, they'll sell anything these days


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Jinder Mahal gets air time on Raw?


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

wow this guy is gonna get squashed


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Snooki won a fake award on a god-damn television show. She gave a 20 second "thank you."
> 
> You people really have to calm the fuck down.


Why? The show she is from is one of the great shining examples of shit television that panders to the lowest common demoninator instead of trying to be actual quality programming... why the fuck should we be happy that she was given the vote? That means Vince will push more idiocy in appeal to the idiots that voted for her thinking it will mean ratings...


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

The Great White Bellend


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

MajinTrunks said:


> potential regurgitation


This here what you call regurgitation.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Here comes a squashing.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Basically Jinder Mahal is saying he wants a slammy lol.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

That's it. Jinder Mahal takes the cake for deadest reaction.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So, Sheamus kicks him in 30 sec.?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Seriously how in the blue hell is "The Great White" more marketable than "The Celtic Warrior".


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice to see WWE has continued their trend of pushing non-over untalented irrelevant generic heels...

Edit: Take that back. Nice to see him buried.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHA

Jinder Mahal's entrance = instant crowd death!!!!


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

So what happened to breakout star of the year?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

English, motherfucker. Do you speak it?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Get ready for a squash.

EDIT: What the fuck it ended before I even finished typing.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

He gets heat because he's foreign. Get it?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

... wtf was the point of that


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

What? Is there no match now after i suffered threw his entrance.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

What was the point in that? Just to get sheamus on tv?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Apokolips said:


> change the record.


The thing is, I'm not even a Cena mark, or hate the Rock. Just pointing out the obvious.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

lol, was wondering what Jinder was doing there...guess that got answered quick enough.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

Sooooo that's it?
What was the point of that?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Sheamus.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

WTH is Shemous's problem??


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

What was the point of that? Its like they dont know what to do with Sheamus.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

???


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why even bother?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The fuck?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

No match? Point?


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

Who is this guy ???? really another arab stereotype wrestler hmmmm lets see how long the guy last


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Will Sheamus beat Sin Cara for most phallic t-shirt design of 2011?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

*BERRIED.*


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Fuck this Jinder Mahal guy


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't understand the words that are coming out of your mouth............

That was Sheamus' segment? I've never seen a burial that bad. The match didn't even start. :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

nukeinyourhair said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Jinder Mahal's entrance = instant crowd death!!!!




not defending Jinder, but this crowd died the instant they got their tickets scanned at the gate


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

"Sheamus just sent him back to the indys" Hah, first time Cole has ever made me laugh, even if it was just a heh.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

"THE GREAT FUCKIN' WHITE"


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank god he got buried quickly.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck are they paying him for?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Henry needs to get his braids retwisted and his scalp greased. You guys don't know about that.


:lmao break out the castor oil or indian hemp

Seriously though, he needs to let it go and just shave the head, keep the beard, and go full Ricky Rozay


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Dark Storm said:


> "Sheamus just sent him back to the indys" Hah, first time Cole has ever made me laugh, even if it was just a heh.


It was "Back to india"


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

CenationHLR said:


> What was the point of that? *Its like they dont know what to do with Sheamus.*


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Jinder Mahal just got future endeavored.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> Why? The show she is from is *one of the great shining examples of shit television that panders to the lowest common demoninator instead of trying to be actual quality programming...* why the fuck should we be happy that she was given the vote? That means Vince will push more idiocy in appeal to the idiots that voted for her thinking it will mean ratings...


How's that any different from Monday Night RAW?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nickelback? Nickelback....?


----------



## iloveyoupop (Dec 13, 2011)

12/12 Raw: Great President, or Greatest President?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> What was the point in that? Just to get sheamus on tv?


Yep. They wanted to remind us that Sheamus is still alive.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

dan_marino said:


> :hmm: How is The Rock supposed to have a clip prepared if these awards aren't preplanned?


People prepare pretaped acceptance speeches all the time. Various award shows have done it. Of course, these were probably preplanned and everything, with scripts ready.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Jinder Mahal... I would like to wish you the best in all your future endeavors!


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

Does Sheamus brogue kick someone during the commercials too to keep the crowd entertained? lmao.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

RandomRage said:


> Jinder Mahal just got future endeavored.


We can only hope so. I never want to see him again.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> It was "Back to india"


Well, that's heavily disappointing.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Freeloader said:


> I'm talking legit rating, that you referred to. Right, ya can't.


 Why would i be referring to a "legit" rating, when your little gimmick was going "dur 1/10" and i called you on it? your logic is faulty, but not just on this point



> You're worse than this Raw, and your Rock comments are those by someone wanting to strike a nerve, and got called on it by trying to fan flames. Didn't work bub. Sucks when people nail ya for that, eh?


 well i was not flame bating, what i said was true, and considering your so hung up on ti it seems i did get under your skin.

Seriously take a moment to look at my avy and sig, you really think i give a shit if i piss off some Sheep?

no i don't give a shit, better posters then you have tried to start shit with me, and i am long since past caring, so all i do is call the idiots on their hypocrisy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

no Divas match tonight AWESOME


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

RandomRage said:


> Jinder Mahal just got future endeavored.


Lol, like he had such a bright future in company


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

ejc8710 said:


> Who is this guy ???? really another arab stereotype wrestler hmmmm lets see how long the guy last


*Jindar Mahal is an annoying bastard. he needs to go away and never come back!*


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I need my Mr. Excitement fix. The video package wasn't enough.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Only Dean Ambrose can save this show.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

So are they not doing the breakout star of the year award?


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Cleavage said:


> no Divas match tonight AWESOME


theres still time for a 20 second roll up


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> Does Sheamus brogue kick someone during the commercials too to keep the crowd entertained? lmao.


Of course! Why else do you think they keep all those guys that don't get tv time?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

COME ON PUNK!!! SUPERSTAR OF THE YEAR PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> Does Sheamus brogue kick someone during the commercials too to keep the crowd entertained? lmao.


*that wouldnt surprise me.*


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

perro,

Aren't you the reigning Fuckhead of the Year? I joined in September but I'm pretty sure of that..Congrats, brah. Keep flaming


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Carcass said:


> How's that any different from Monday Night RAW?


Sort of my point... her getting the votes is sort of a sign for why Raw has been terrible... Vince aiming for that type of audience. Sadly, he isn't the only one and more and more industries are more worried about "the wider market" than the actual integrity of their product.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Rey Mysterio's back?


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Hahahahahaha lame reaction.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, like he had such a bright future in company


He did? He was teamed with Great Khali.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

SOTY will be Punk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WHY THE FUCK IS REY BACK?!?*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wait, so no match of the year? Or did I miss it?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This crowd was done 2 hours ago. :lmao


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh lord, not Mysterio... I had thankfully forgotten all about him til now.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice to see Rey!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Marking the hell out for Rey. I've missed him so much.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Erm, MOTY?


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Good ol' zombie legs is in the building!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Reyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!

Punk should get this, but you know Henry's gunna take it right before his match with Cena


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Rey!:mark:


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

ANOTHER RETURN! 

Road Dog... Lita... Triple H... Christian... Rey Mysterio.... Who's next?


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow, not even Rey got a pop.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

No reaction for mysterio. Fuck me,

Road dogg did end up with a decent reaction it seems.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Heart says Punk, mind says Cena.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

No pop for Rey, the people did not even get out of their seats.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I think that Jerry Lawler's lackluster "Oh wow" sums it up.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Rey Rey is back


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Rey Mysterio's mic skills leave a lot to be desired.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh, jesus, I thought we had seen the last of this no talent (anymore).


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*what the hell was up with the announcement by a female voice that sounds like the oscars or something like that?


BTW

YAY! REY MYSTERIO IS BACK *


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

Good to see Rey's doing alright


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Rey Rey!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Punk wont win -_-


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm sorry but that Pipe Bomb segment was the funniest fucking thing I have seen all year.

SHUCKY DUCKY QUACK QUACK!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah never go to VA again, it's crowds have proven to be the worst, and nothing can prove otherwise.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Why is the WWE wasting these returns on the Slammys?

..better yet, on fucking Virginia?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

abrown0718 said:


> :lmao break out the castor oil or indian hemp
> 
> Seriously though, he needs to let it go and just shave the head, keep the beard, and go full Ricky Rozay


Sulfur8 ftw!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rey is there for Del Rio


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have not missed Rey Mysterio.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

MajinTrunks said:


> ANOTHER RETURN!
> 
> Road Dog... Lita... Triple H... Christian... Rey Mysterio.... Who's next?


Goldust also. Great to see all these returns. Lita, Road Dog, and Christian need to be on TV now. Even if it's a non-wrestling role.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kayfabe wise, del Rio should blow everyone out the water with this award.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> I think that Jerry Lawler's lackluster "Oh wow" sums it up.


For Rey or this show?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Please be miz


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Power_T said:


> Rey Mysterio's mic skills leave a lot to be desired.


So does his in ring "talent".


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Alberto del rio * total silence *


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Get well soon Rey you are needed.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Worst Crown Ever, Why even buy a ticket?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

John Larinitis personality has more excitement in it than this lame ass crowd.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

BEST IN THE WORLD!!!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CM PUNK


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

THANK GOD


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

THEY GOT IT RIGHT


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

PUNK! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Nice. (Y)


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well we could already see it on the fucking card lol

camera botch


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I think the fans vote actually did count!!!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Thank God they didn't give it to Cena.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

forum meltdown avoided


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Forum Crash from butthurt Cena marks.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

CM Punk!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes Punk wooooooooooo


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, that was well deserved.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*HELL FUCKING YEAH! CM PUNK SUPERSTAR OF THE YEAR!!!!*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure his name didn't come up as a nominee? :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Johnny Ace, y'all!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I have never been happier to be wrong in my life. SO MARKING OUT RIGHT NOW!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

fuck yeah


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Johnny Ace says, "Get the fuck out of the way, little guy."


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

HE PUSHES REY OUT OF THE WAY! I FUCKING LOVE THIS MAN.


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Total Package said:


> So does his in ring "talent".


Oh, you mean "suddenly the opponent is going to fall onto the second rope" and his magical reversals of every time he's lifted?

Edit: Oops. I'm an idiot. I do agree that his wrestling skills are very, very overrated


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Laurinitis is getting the biggest reactions of his career


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Johnny Ace just shoving Rey aside.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

JOHNNY ACE!


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Database Error cause a guy wins a fake award lol


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

bo


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

perro said:


> well i was not flame bating, what i said was true, and considering your so hung up on ti it seems i did get under your skin.


No, it really wasn't. That's the problem we re disagreeing on. I wasn't discussing the matter, I was informing you that you were incorrect. 



> no i don't give a shit, better posters then you have tried to start shit with me, and i am long since past caring


Yet you've kept posting. You _do_ care. Let's not pretend, ok?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Here comes the troll!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Am I losing it or did that card say Alberto Del Rio?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao

Fucking love Laurinaitis.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

WHY DID THEY HAVE TO RUIN IT


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

YES! MR. EXCITEMENT! YOU DID IT SIR! YOU ARE FINALLY GETTING THE RECOGNITION YOU DESERVE!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Power_T said:


> Oh, you mean "suddenly the opponent is going to fall onto the second rope" and his magical reversals of every time he's lifted?


Yes, exactly.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Laurenaitis just brushing away Rey. . . such a douche move, I love it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Look at that smile.... Pumping his arm was awesome.


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

Time to tell Cornette that Johnny Ace finally is good at something.

Drawing the heat nicely here.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Larinitis has been pretty great these past 2 weeks


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

that was a pretty good heat-generating moment


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

WWF???


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Funk Man told Rey to move out of the way or he'll future endeavor his ass.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Johnny Ace's smile and celebration with the slammy


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Ah the program has been hacked yet again


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Johnny Ace and his trolling grin.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> Forum Crash from butthurt Cena marks.


that's cute, implying that we would be angered at the idea of some one else winning a fake award


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Laurinaitis' appearance officially proves the fans votes didn't account for jack shit.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

It's shane and steph I think. TBH I have no fucking clue who it is now


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

That little girl is legit creepy.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*FUCK YOU JOHN LAURANITUS or however you fucking spell his gay ass last name! :cuss:*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:lmao You mad Rock marks? PUNK WINS, PUNK WINS, PUNK WINS.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

wow one of the worst Raw's ever im gonna go back to watching ready to rumble


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

*watches The Tommy Dreamer TV during commercials*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What the fuck was that?


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

Y2J and Steph!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

these it begins promos are the best thing the WWE has done in at least 3 years


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy fuckballs.
Trees. Lockers. Class room. A manipulating bitch and eloquent speeches.

It's Beulah and Raven!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

F'N LOVE THOSE INTERRUPTIONS!

"She" could be the WWE Title.....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Who needs CM Punk when we can have wacky videos of kids in a school?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Do we have any actual idea what the mystery promos are for?


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

THERE WAS A BASKETBALL. YOU NO THEY DON'T HOLD GRUDGES. !


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

WallofShame said:


> I think Rock316AE should have won the A-Lister award


More like biggest goof award.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, nice one WWE.

@ The CM Punk segment


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

that was pretty cool


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Dan the Tank05 said:


> *FUCK YOU JOHN LAURANITUS or however you fucking spell his gay ass last name! :cuss:*


Watch your fucking mouth and start learning to respect the greatest man to ever grace a wrestling ring!


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

I think the "she" must be Steph but is the he Shane or Y2J?


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Heel said:


> :lmao You mad Rock marks? PUNK WINS, PUNK WINS, PUNK WINS.


You know it's not real right?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Do we have any actual idea what the mystery promos are for?


There's a thread filled with bible verses, other promos, and tons of baseless guesses. So far we've gotten...nowhere.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Punk and Orton are both extremely over. One will outpop the other on various nights. No point in taking it personal, as some clearly are.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I think these videos are for Hulk Hogan and his wife getting back together. It makes sense.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

The video makes it sound so much like a mcmahon coming back

"To take back what is mine"

The word "Control." at the end


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I guess pay back is a bitch lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

THATS GOTTA....THATS GOTTA BE SHANE

(Cause Shane rhymes with Kane LOL)


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

so whoever the vids are for,,,some chick will be cutting the promos at first for him? hmmmm


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

its taker until proven its not taker


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Thing is, when the person is revealed on the 2nd of January, we'll probably never find out what the little girl meant or resembled, what the basketball resembled or the school.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

For those of you in the states, Elf is coming on following Raw. Little Will Ferrell comedy to follow up this show.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

undertaker and michelle mccool?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Freeloader said:


> No, it really wasn't. That's the problem we re disagreeing on. I wasn't discussing the matter, I was informing you that you were incorrect.


sept i am not

And if you weren't all pissed off you would of let it go





> Yet you've kept posting. You _do_ care. Let's not pretend, ok?


lol, i am posting because i am bored, this is the first time i have sat down to watch raw let alone hung out on the forum in months.

when the show is over i might check back in later, but i will go do other things, the level of quality in posters here has gone down way far


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

For some reason I REALLY want these videos to be for Shane and Stephanie. I doubt it's actually for them, but hell I can dream.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> I have never been happier to be wrong in my life. SO MARKING OUT RIGHT NOW!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


fpalm


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Who the hell is "she"?


----------



## iloveyoupop (Dec 13, 2011)

HGF said:


> Watch your fucking mouth and start learning to respect the greatest man to ever grace a wrestling ring!


I really like that John Lepercitis guy, hell his caring comes off as more authentic than Cena.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

that was a great playstation commercial, too bad the gaming industry has went to complete utter shit...


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

HMM control. It begins control of the wwe?


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

These do not seem like Undertaker vignettes. "Take back what is mine". What is Undertakers? It makes sense for Jericho, as he would take back "Best in the World" from Punk. 

I haven't been on the forums much, so if it is definitely Undertaker and I have just missed something please let me know.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

HGF said:


> Watch your fucking mouth and start learning to respect the greatest man to ever grace a wrestling ring!


*I swear to God i hope you are joking! he is annoying and boring! he freaking repeats himself all the time. he states his position every time he is on the mic. GOOD GOD SHUT UP!!!:cuss::cuss:*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Holy fuckballs.
> Trees. Lockers. Class room. A manipulating bitch and eloquent speeches.
> 
> It's Beulah and Raven!


Fuck, I wish I can rep you.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

It's The Undertaker.

You'll see....


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

So next week Brodus?


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

vince and "she" is the wwe?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Jesus Christ, guys. That promo is obviously for Derrick Bateman and Maxine.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Aww, that's nice.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

WHERE THE HELL IS BRODUS CLAY


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Wig splitting time.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

The dad has Cena shirt and the kid has a Punk shirt. LOL


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Miz pinning Punk definitely means no pin at TLC.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Well that was a nice moment.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Heel said:


> :lmao You mad Rock marks? PUNK WINS, PUNK WINS, PUNK WINS.


But The Rock wasn't even nomi... Oh.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Good stuff WWE. I respect that a lot.


----------



## Billybob3000 (Jan 28, 2008)

The "she" I believe is Stephanie and the he is Jericho in my opinion.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Wait how they gonna squeeze Brodus match in or have i missed it.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> undertaker and michelle mccool?


That's what I'm gonna expect. That way if it is them, I won't be disappointed. If it's someone else, I'll get to have a nice surprise.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I just love how they have the camera on Mark's back. I think it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

only taker merits videos like these. i'll only be happy if its him coming back with an awesome storyline that involves some woman and masked kane


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> It's The Undertaker.
> 
> You'll see....


*i agree, definitely Undertaker!*


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Mark Henry head looks like a M&M's


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Scott_90 said:


> THIS is the Christian character that best suits him. The cocky/comedic one.


If he goes for less cheap heat and more comedy and crowd interaction, he's perfected a heel character. He doesn't need to insult the crowd to get momentum.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

MM10 said:


> These do not seem like Undertaker vignettes. "Take back what is mine". What is Undertakers? It makes sense for Jericho, as he would take back "Best in the World" from Punk.
> 
> I haven't been on the forums much, so if it is definitely Undertaker and I have just missed something please let me know.



The Undertaker could be coming back to take back his "yard." 

What's more normal, a nickname that was used for 2 years? Or something that is well-known with a wrestler for a decade?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

January Second will see the return of Mae Young and her Son The Hand.

Clearly


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> I just love how they have the camera on Mark's back. I think it's pretty awesome.


Was just thinking the same thing actually.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

It can not be Shane or Stephanie because of the fact Shane is trying to get some China media network off the ground and Stephanie has been on TV on regular basis once in 8 years. (Her run as Raw GM) My guess right now is these promos are for Chris Jericho.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Apokolips said:


> Wait how they gonna squeeze Brodus match in or have i missed it.


no match yet and he won't have a match tonight..


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

Odds this match ends clean.... Can anyone find those physicists that estimate the odds that earth will be struck by a giant asteroid?


----------



## THE_BRIAN_KENDRICK (Jan 22, 2009)

What did the little kid in the cryptic videos write on his notepad?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Of course, John Morrison and Melina...it's all a giant swerve.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Roger Rabbit said:


> only taker merits videos like these. i'll only be happy if its him coming back with an awesome storyline that involves some woman and masked kane


*i dont get why everyone thinks Kane will be wearing a mask  he hasnt worn one in years!*


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

The "Winner of Wrestlemania 28" is here!


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i hope henry inducts cena into the hall of pain


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes cena did changed the game he turned a good tv 14 show into a PG piece of shit


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SIT ON HIM, HENRY!!!!*


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Be it Jericho, Taker or the return of Doink the Clown... this She stuff is a mystery. It wouldn't make since for it to be Michelle McCool as only smarks know she and Taker are together. And Jericho hasn't been known for a female valet. Soo... who?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Commerical, ring introductions, shove, commercial. Great segment.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Dark_Link said:


> Yes cena did changed the game he turned a good tv 14 show into a PG piece of shit


no that was Benoit


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

How can you hate a man like John Cena when he can take his shirt off so fast with ONE ARM!!!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Boring as fuck


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

jerseysfinest said:


> Of course, John Morrison and Melina...it's all a giant swerve.


If that were to happen (and it did cross my mind briefly), it would be the biggest troll move in the history of wrestling.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Killswitch Stunner said:


> Miz pinning Punk definitely means no pin at TLC.


It's a TLC match anyway so doesn't that mean the title is above the ring?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Dark_Link said:


> Yes cena did changed the game he turned a good tv 14 show into a PG piece of shit


Is it some sort of initiation requirement that all newbies have to hate Cena's guts or say the most retarded, non-factual shit ever?


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> Yes cena did changed the game he turned a good tv 14 show into a PG piece of shit


Because John Cena makes all the decisions in WWE, right?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Dan the Tank05 said:


> *I swear to God i hope you are joking! he is annoying and boring! he freaking repeats himself all the time. he states his position every time he is on the mic. GOOD GOD SHUT UP!!!:cuss::cuss:*


Boring? A man who calls himself Mr. Excitement cannot be boring in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> Yes cena did changed the game he turned a good tv 14 show into a PG piece of shit


Yes, because Cena writes the storylines and makes the big decisions concerning the company.fpalm


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

THE_BRIAN_KENDRICK said:


> What did the little kid in the cryptic videos write on his notepad?


"RAW Sucks, CM Punk iz de greatest"


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I LOVE LITA'S TITS.


----------



## rocky145 (Jul 12, 2008)

Everytime i see Mark Henryall i think is him saying

GIMME MY TITLE!1 LMAO


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

dem ad breaks


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Am I the only not interested in the Main Event AT ALL?


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Is it some sort of initiation requirement that all newbies have to have Cena's guts *or say the most retarded, non-factual shit ever*?


the bolded part pretty much covers it.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

You see that Be a Star badge on Cena's t shirt?


That's why he will never turn.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> F'N LOVE THOSE INTERRUPTIONS!
> 
> "She" could be the WWE Title.....


Love this idea


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Zack Henry


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

#zackhenry


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Zack henry...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

jerseysfinest said:


> Of course, John Morrison and Melina...it's all a giant swerve.


Could be. He takes back what is his. What is his being his balls.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I LOVE LITA'S TITS.


Who doesn't? lmao.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Zack Henry lawl


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Somebody needs to make a "Zack Henry" picture.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Zack Henry... interesting


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Am I the only not interested in the Main Event AT ALL?


No your not, But ima watch it in hope something good happens, After the match of course cause both these guys bore me.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

mark henry should have won superstar of the year, he has been awesome. cm punk sucked for the first 6 months of the year


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Henry's bad foot looks like a giant babydoll foot with a bootie and sock


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

"The power shall come to punish the meek for their inequity" 
"For on the 2nd day of 2012, a familiar force shall come to claim what is his" 
"The power cometh is a thief in the night, to claim what others have taken" 
"The power will come with vengeance to render his anger with fury" 
"The prophet will emerge and destroy the weak"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :lmao


That fucking face :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"Did you say watermelon?"

Racist much, King?


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> *SIT ON HIM, HENRY!!!!*


*that would be awesome!

also, King just said Cena always dominates! wtf? he usually gets his ass handed to him and pulls a victory out of no where!*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Mark Henry trending worldwide.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

I really hope "Zack Henry" starts trending on Twitter.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Tonight assures me that the WWE is, if not 100%, VERY VERY much behind Punk.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Cena could get Big Show and Edge up for the AA, but not Mark Henry?


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

adil_909 said:


> mark henry should have won superstar of the year, he has been awesome. cm punk sucked for the first 6 months of the year


Mark Henry has sucked for 8 Months of the year.


----------



## zacharyzblewski (Jul 19, 2011)

Did you just say watermelon?

#datswacist


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> Is it some sort of initiation requirement that all newbies have to have Cena's guts or say the most retarded, non-factual shit ever?


Hatting on cena even if its irrational makes you cool, didn't you know


it went out of style for a while, but then the rock brought it back


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Cena fails to pick up Henry

It'll make the AA at the end of the match that much more impressive.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Mark Henry just demolished Cena right dere


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hammertron said:


> Henry's bad foot looks like a giant babydoll foot with a bootie and sock


*LOL sure does!*


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

Apokolips said:


> Mark Henry has sucked for 8 Months of the year.


not as much as man city sucked today vs chelsea :gun:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

King...


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Cena needs to start throwing some Daniel Bryan style elbows right here.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

He got henry up last week


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bearhug!


----------



## Hallop (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena vs Kane TLC


----------



## zacharyzblewski (Jul 19, 2011)

KANE!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

KANE TIME!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

KANE BITCHES


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

KANE!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

THATS GOTTA BE KANE


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

KANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KANE


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

KAAAAAAAANE!!!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

OH SHIT


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

KANE!!!! OMG IT'S KANE!!!!! OMG It's Kane!!!!


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Its gotta be Kane


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

And here comes the crash for Kane.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

OMFG IM MARKING SO HARD RIGHT NOW


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*MASK!*


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

EGWEGWEGWDGASGFSAHG


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Kane!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

gulp.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He got that weave back!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK........... ABYSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

If you aren't marking out, you don't have a pulse.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow. And I was just about to turn off my TV.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

FUCKING EPIC


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh fuck yes


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh shit! It's on!


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

AWESOME!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Oh lord.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

MASKED KANE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

kane looks pimp


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

He he he. . . I just clapped like a little kid.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Alright Kane marks. Will you stop complaining now?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

holy shit


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

MARK OUT!!!!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

You've got to be shittin me!!!!!!!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Cookie Monster said:


> WHAT THE FUCK........... ABYSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LMAO.


----------



## zacharyzblewski (Jul 19, 2011)

THE SHOCKMASTER!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Holy shit. Looks like the fucking Predator.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

IT'S KANE WITH NO POP AT ALL!!!


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

pewpewpew said:


> Cena fails to pick up Henry
> 
> It'll make the AA at the end of the match that much more impressive.


*amazing! he was able to do it last week!!!*

*KANE IS BACK WITH THE MASK!!!!!  *


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

I'M MARKING OUT BRO!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Thank god I just turned back on RAW to catch Elf.

Oh. Fuck. Yes.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

its the Rockateer!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Is Kane! Hoy shit


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's the KaneMaster!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wat. Did he steal the mask from the Cobra Commander?


----------



## Power_T (Dec 10, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG IOMG He's masked!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Tedious said:


> It's a TLC match anyway so doesn't that mean the title is above the ring?


My point was that Miz probably won't win. Don't see why he would anyway.


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

HOLY SHIT
:mark::mark:


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

What... What the hell is he wearing?

WHY?!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

database error....KANEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

ALSO THAT FUCKING MASK...I LOVE IT!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

LEGIT GOOSEBUMPS


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

HEEL KANE!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

HOLY SHIT! MARKING OUT HARD!!!!!


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

So that explains why they flashed Cena during the promo.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

YES YES YES


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!!

Marking so much right now.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT THAT WAS AWESOME


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

NEW MASK IS AWESEOME


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

One ugly-ass mask after another. Who does he think he is, Jeff Hardy?


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!! HE'S BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

MARKKKKKK OUTTT SOOO HARDDDDDD (ps this crowd sucks)


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

that was bad ass, but he'll be jobbing to cena by next monday night


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

That was cool, although the wig is a bit stupid.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

My big red hero is back


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

dat ending


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I just marked SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO F'N HARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

FUCKING KANE!


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Another boring Kane return, it'll end up like all the rest, with him jobbing.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

OKAY THAT'S BETTER.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*one word everyone...*

*EPIC!*


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

ANOTHER FUCKING RETURN!!!! 

Road Dogg... Lita.... Triple H.... Christian... Rey Mysterio... and the return of the masked...haired..shirted...seemingly once again relevant... MONSTER KANE! (6th return of the night...)


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Awesome, just awesome. I'm marking out.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

That mask is creepy as shit. I love it.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Kane..Iron Kane!?Vintage Kane!..Sure is pissed at Cena for some reason!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

my god, screw the haters, the mask rocks, specially this new detailed design


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cool looking mask.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

lets give credit where its due. him losing the helmet to reveal the mask underneath was a great moment


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

I was pissed when I saw the first mask, but I absolutely love the one under that.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

he stole jeff hardy's mask!


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

OK thank God he took off that metal mask. I was about to make a joke about him entering a jousting tournament. I like the mask he underneath it though and I love the new look and refreshed attitude!

KANE-A-NITE 4 LIFE!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

the real kane is back


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

I can safely say that this crowd ruined the Slammy's, they didn't react much to any of the returns. FUck, I have a goldfish with more charisma than this entire crowd combined.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

That can't be Kane... was too small


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

dude looks to be in great shape


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

FUCKIN KANE WITH MASK

Well, I know why my favorite ending to RAW was this year.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The mess in my room right now is far greater then when The Rock returned welcome back the big red machine!


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

omg YES!!! but if they weren't going to bring him back in the royal rumble couldn't they have done something more with the story surrounding his return?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm still marking out


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I just marked SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO F'N HARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Cena vs. Kane at TLC? I can get behind that.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> It's the KaneMaster!


Thought it was the Rocketeer for a second. But hey, everyone needs a second trade to fall back on, guess Kane's is welding. He looks even more cheesy then before.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

That mask was nice


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah, well this bring back memories.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

So we had HHH, Road Dog Jesse James, Lita and Masked Kane on a raw in 2011???


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i like he had his own badass welding mask to reveal the new mask, but the design of the attire isnt the greatest, but its nitpicking, that return was awesome


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

He'll probably be back jobbing to midgets soon anyway.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

I said earlier I hope kane came back and destroyed twitter, well, I was close enough!


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

I swear to jeebus, every time I keep watching Raw after 11PM it has a boring end,

but when I change the channel to Jon Stewart because it's another John Cena main event something fucking interesting happens.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Kane scared the fuck out of me then. Was not expecting that!

AWESOME! BET THAT'S TRENDING ON FUCKING TWITTER


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK I was on the phone with a friend when Kane showed up, and we seriously burst out laughing when he came out in the Predator mask. It looked ridiculously stupid, lol. I seriously had a moment where I wanted to quote The Nutty Professor when Buddy Love is on stage with Dave Chappele and Dave shows off his freaky hair and Eddie is laughing at him saying "That's ain't you're hair man! Take that shit off!". 

But then he took it off and he looked like real Kane again and that looked better so hopefully it leads to something better from here on out. I wish they had actually burned him first just to warrant the mask, but hey, he looks better than the Uncle Fester look we've had since 03.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

here's a question what's Cena doing on Sunday????


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

That dude who said he talked to Kane on his iPhone 4G was right about his return tonight! :O


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

They wouldn't have him come back with the mask just to job. Dirtsheets wrote he's going to be a heel on Raw anyways, he'll probably face Taker at Mania or something. His first mask reminded me of the Shockmaster lol, I was like oh fuck, then he took it off, and he did that evil smile, fucking badass.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

John Cena choke slammed during a Masked Kane return. I don't care about anything else tonight. I was lissed that the show was ending with Cena and Henry lol


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Didn't expect Kane to return this soon, wow. He looked to be in good shape.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Just marked out like a 12 year old child.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I had no problem with the metal mask in the sense that I knew he couldn't work in it. I mean, how could he? He took it off so everything is all good. Oh yes what a great end.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Masked Kane is back.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Kane !!! So glad he came back with the mask on. Pretty good raw with bringing back some classics in road dogg and lita


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm glad he had the old mask, the first one he had when he came out looked like an ugly mashup between Darth Vader and The Rocketeer.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

> WWE_Creative WWE Creative
> And Kane rounds out our Attitude Era bingo card #RAWTonight


all that was missing was SCSA, and i wouldve had bingo.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Seeing Masked Kane brings back sooooooo many memories.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Kane is looking great.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

I still can't fully grasp this. I feel like it's 2000 again and Kane returned with paul bearer in the dx vs radicals match


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

The Kane return was great, but it's too bad that the crowd didn't react to him at all.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

2nd best ending to Raw this year, with Punk's promo being the best.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

doctor doom said:


> I still can't fully grasp this. I feel like it's 2000 again and Kane returned with paul bearer in the dx vs radicals match


That will never top the 2000 return. Ever.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I swear if WWE screws up Kane by putting him in a feud with Smiling' Cena.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

uh.. guys look at this topic 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/590351-huge-spoiler-return-raw.html


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

this is too good to be true ..


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

KANE in a feud with John Cena is actually a good thing. Cena is huge, thus making KANE in a big program. That's all good.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

I feel like a kid again.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

How about that theme song?!?!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Cycloneon said:


> uh.. guys look at this topic
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/590351-huge-spoiler-return-raw.html


I can't believe we doubted him. I think we owe him a huge apology and maybe a hug.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

blarg_ said:


> The Kane return was great, but it's too bad that the crowd didn't react to him at all.


Good percentage of them weren't even alive yet the last time he wore the mask.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Dark Kent said:


> How about that theme song?!?!


Incredible. I loved it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, the first mask, I was like, it's going to be a Shockmaster incident, but when I saw that second mask, I literally was like, 'Fuck yes!'


----------



## ADN (Feb 11, 2007)

That's gotta be Kane


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

Dark Kent said:


> How about that theme song?!?!


The fact that he's using that theme makes it EVERYTHING. Best theme in wrestling history


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

Shoulda stuck with the first mask


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dark Kent said:


> How about that theme song?!?!


I like it. It's pretty damn good.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Damn database error. Glad to see masked Kane back. Raw needs to stop the 3 hr specials. They just are not good at all.


----------



## zacharyzblewski (Jul 19, 2011)

Kane as the face and Cena as the heel. Book it.

/Oh yeah, there's that thing with The Rock...


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

I clapped. During Raw. Its been years since I've done that. I had no idea Kane was coming back tonight w/mask. When he lost the mask back in '04, I stopped watching wrestling altogether until 2010.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

the theme song was the icing on the cake .. that theme is still fucking epic after 14 years .. still has the creepy mystique in it 

WWE 2011 = fucking epic


----------



## zacharyzblewski (Jul 19, 2011)

echOes said:


> Awesome.












lolz


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

**checks youtube to see if it's uploaded yet**


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

echOes said:


> Awesome.


:mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I turned RAW after Snooki was announced as the winner of that Slammy. Aside from the four-way Twitter match, I hadn't really enjoyed much of what I saw, and Snooki coming out was the final straw. I ended up watching the end of National Lampoon's Christmas instead, and turned back to watch some of Elf. Thank god I did: I turned back just in time to watch that return.

Holy shit. Biggest mark out moment in a long time, and I'm not even a huge Kane fan. THIS is why I still watch WWE, for moments like this. It makes all the time putting up with the garbage worth it. That was great. His theme was incredible, and... I actually thought the iron mask looked really cool. It looked like he was "re-burnt" underneath the other mask from what little I could see, I'd need to watch again to make sure. I wonder how they'll explain that away, if so: probably just say he ended up burning himself or something.

I hope he goes ahead and breaks his own Royal Rumble elimination record: it's not even a huge stretch this year with the 10 extra participants. That would be up there as one of my favorite moments of the year, if they do that. As long as they don't screw up yet another Kane storyline though, I'll be happy enough.

But yeah, that was great. Kane deserves one more big run, even if it's not without a title reign (and I'd be fine without that).


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Legit marked when i heard the music hit, not even that big of a fan of Kane either.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

dan_marino said:


> I turned RAW after Snooki was announced as the winner of that Slammy. Aside from the four-way Twitter match, I hadn't really enjoyed much of what I saw, and Snooki coming out was the final straw. I ended up watching the end of National Lampoon's Christmas instead, and turned back to watch some of Elf. Thank god I did: I turned back just in time to watch that return.
> 
> Holy shit. Biggest mark out moment in a long time, and I'm not even a huge Kane fan. THIS is why I still watch WWE, for moments like this. It makes all the time putting up with the garbage worth it. That was great. His theme was incredible, and... I actually thought the iron mask looked really cool. It looked like he was "re-burnt" underneath the other mask from what little I could see, I'd need to watch again to make sure. I wonder how they'll explain that away, if so: probably just say he ended up burning himself or something.
> 
> ...


It's back to 30 participants, but I wouldn't be surprised if he still broke it.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

First the great one and now kane? FUCKING AWESOME that theme that mask awww man so much great memories


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I went into this show expecting a lot of goofy segments over matches, so I was fine with the stuff they gave us. Didn't think much of it. The fun returns of past stars like Lita, Road Dogg, etc, awesome Fatal Four Way with four of my personal favorites, and that finish made this fine with me. Plus CM PUNK topping himself yet again with that Johnny Ace tribute. Oh my. I had fun.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

dan_marino said:


> I turned RAW after Snooki was announced as the winner of that Slammy. Aside from the four-way Twitter match, I hadn't really enjoyed much of what I saw, and Snooki coming out was the final straw. I ended up watching the end of National Lampoon's Christmas instead, and turned back to watch some of Elf. Thank god I did: I turned back just in time to watch that return.
> 
> Holy shit. Biggest mark out moment in a long time, and I'm not even a huge Kane fan. THIS is why I still watch WWE, for moments like this. It makes all the time putting up with the garbage worth it. That was great. His theme was incredible, and... I actually thought the iron mask looked really cool. It looked like he was "re-burnt" underneath the other mask from what little I could see, I'd need to watch again to make sure. I wonder how they'll explain that away, if so: probably just say he ended up burning himself or something.
> 
> ...


All of this.

Everything was pure shit. It takes a lot for me to not enjoy a RAW and this one was. Only the fatal 4 way was good. Ryder and Ziggler are the bests!

CM Punk wins, no speech. wtf.

and then....... KANE'S BACK! My all time favorite, the man I loved even before getting in wrestlig just because he was a masked monster and now... THAT'S BACK!

Epic!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh I got something I hated about tonight. Triple H. Go away. Nice job at putting yourself over when talking about the Undertaker. Fuck off, loser.


----------



## F U Cena (Jun 28, 2011)

for those who have yet to see it.. pretty bad ass. i just found it on youtube, might banned soon though. http://www.youtube.com/watch?src_vid=G5nm2jTJQPA&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_727244&v=5F56MSZK_TE


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Wig or Kane's hair?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Was an OK show. I'd love to see a Fatal 4 way with Rhodes, Ziggler, Ryder and Bryan on a PPV where there aren't any ads and they're given more time to work. Didn't care about the main event (I was fully expecting Cena to go over clean since WWE writers are retarded), but was happy to see Kane back. Was happily surprised that Road Dogg was a presenter for the Slammy Awards. Also quite glad that Punk won superstar of the year. It was funny that Punk won the pipebomb of the year, when in the video package they didn't show Punk's groundbreaking promo from late June (which was obviously the best promo of the year).


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Antho10000 said:


> Wig or Kane's hair?


Obvious wig.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Is it only me or the mask doesnt really have any black stripes on it?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

stopped watching because show was boring as fuck. Kind of mad that I missed kane returning, but meh 3hrs of shit was not worth that imo.

At least the rumble is next.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


> Is it only me or the mask doesnt really have any black stripes on it?


None.

It wouldn't fit the motif of the suit.

I hope they finish the actual suit. The shirt has a wierd vest formation, lmao.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

anybody got a video of kane's return? i fucking missed it cuz i got bored of the main event and went and took a shower


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> I hope they finish the actual suit. The shirt has a wierd vest formation, lmao.


Lol yeah, it kinda looked uncool..


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Gresty said:


> That can't be Kane... was too small


Maybe it's Silent Rage.






I'm kidding.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

+ Four Way was one of the best TV matches this year. Ziggler stealing the award was also great.
+ Good development in the Punk/Del Rio/Miz feud for what they have to work with. Armbreaker in the ladder was cool.
+ Lita and Road Dogg!
+ Bellas and Eve were looking damn good.
+ Kane's return was pretty damn cool.
+ Johnny Ace tribute video.
+ New itbegins promo.
+ Looks like Rey should be back soon.

- Fucking twitter. STFU about it.
- Cole/JR segment.
- Jinder Mahal being on Raw.
- No match of the year award? (Maybe I missed it)
- Was a bit disappointed Edge didn't win the one that game changer award. Wanted him to show up.
- Snooki winning over Jackman.
- Big Show/Barrett.

And yes, well aware these are kayfabe awards.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

itbegins promo got me hyped up per usual. Still have no clue who it could be. Apparently some chick is gonna be involved too considering what is being said in the packages.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

https://twitter.com/#!/BrodusClay/status/146458166052397057/photo/1

At least he has a sense of humour about it.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Hailsabin said:


> itbegins promo got me hyped up per usual. Still have no clue who it could be. Apparently some chick is gonna be involved too considering what is being said in the packages.


Yeah, I'm not sure what that is...but I'm definitely interested. 

And Kane's return, was awesome. He looked like a fucking monster again. Finally.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

raw was pretty decent tonight, one thing that kinda pissed me off was triple h trying to bury taker after he LOST to taker fucking 9 months ago and to make it even worst he tried to put himself over by saying undertaker had to be helped out the ring, he dismissed the fact that taker made his ass tap out (if i remember correctly), in my honest opinion i thought he came off as a total dick in that segment, idk maybe its just my undertaker markness clouding my judgement.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

can someone fill me in as to whats so great about brodus clay? Just looks like a 400 lb man with man titties wearing a singlet...is he really more talented than the rest of the roster that all of you are begging so hard for his appearance?


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

probably not, he's just another big fat 400lb man that everyone is gonna forget about in 2 months


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

NoLeafClover said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure what that is...but I'm definitely interested.
> 
> And Kane's return, was awesome. He looked like a fucking monster again. Finally.


Only two more weeks till. Oh yeah, I'm pumped.

Brodus Clay owns. It's too bad we'll never see him apparently. KANE w/mask, Lita, & Road Dogg came back before he did.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Hailsabin said:


> Brodus Clay owns.


im still not seeing what makes him so good...is he known for awesome ring work? mic work? just being an intimidating big man (lord knows the WWE needs more of those )?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

dynastynyy said:


> im still not seeing what makes him so good...is he known for awesome ring work? mic work? just being an intimidating big man (lord knows the WWE needs more of those )?


He's got skills in the ring and can work a mic. His promo on the final episode of NXT season 3 when he lost was (Y)

He's got potential to be a Vader level big man, imo. BIG shoes to fill, but I think he could come close to that level if they let him.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

ahhhh if they turn him into another vader-type guy, im going to hate him. Personal preference though...to each their own.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nothing with talented guys if they're a super heavyweight. I welcome wrestling talent of any size to entertain me on a wrestling program.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

so he really does have good in ring work? so people arent just anticipating his debut just because he's some big ass 400 pound guy, but because he's a big ass 400 pound guy with actual talent? am i right?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I like his work in the ring. That's my opinion on the guy. His little matches he had building up towards WrestleMania were fine. vs Edge was a good example. Got some time to shine. Plus, it's fun to watch him kill local jobbers in his squash matches that he had on Superstars for about 3-4 months. You should go check him out if you're curious to see.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

I marked out big time seeing Kane return with the mask. The theme song is badass too. The attire wasn't that great that he had, but Maybe he will get a better one next time we see him. I was going crazy when he came out. Not sure if he is going to feud with Cena or what.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Funny how they finish the show with something big, but completely irrelevant to their PPV Sunday, what's the point here? and besides HHH's promo, nobody even talked about TLC.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The 4 way match put over the Intercontinental Championship & United States Championship matches.

Plus, you know they are gonna talk about Kane come Sunday. Cena has to appear on a PPV afterall.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Man, Kane grows his hair back pretty fast


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

God dammit. I stay up for 2 hours and 45 minutes and then fall asleep to miss the coolest part of the night. shit that was awesome.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Very dull show. A half an hour before the first match and an hour and a half before the first good match, most of the slammy segments were boring, filler (Sheamus/Jinder Mahal segment), etc. The 4 way, tag match, and Kane return were by far the best things on the show. The 2008 Slammys were the only ones done right the last few years.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

So Kane returning was the only thing of any relevance tonight? The Johnny Ace 'tribute' was pretty funny but it feels like the entire show was a waste of 3 hours. Honestly, how can you have a FILLER show when you're entire business depends on storylines and feuds.

At least the fatal 4 way was really good.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

as for the show in general, i enjoyed it. it was probably the funniest raw in a while. i lol'd at the pipebomb of the year video. teddy long :lmao


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Whenever the WWE does 3 hour shows, they are usually never good and this week was no different. There weren't many matches and too much promos to go along with the Slammy Awards segments. Last time the show went 3 hours, we had to endure the Michael Cole Challenge. For this week's show, we had to endure a Rap Battle between Cole and JR and JR botched it badly. But of course, I'm sure the one and only Vince McMahon enjoyed this segment in the back.

Some of the Awards categories actually made some sense though unlike last year's categories. I thought some of the winner choices were deserving but some were bullshit. I loved that CM Punk got Superstar of the Year as he deserves it. I did get a kick out of John Cena teasing the crowd into thinking they were seeing The Rock live or via satellite and that didn't happen. Awesome job by Cena right there. That's a heel maneuver and he pulled it off greatly. His match with Mark Henry was too slow paced though and my mind started drowsing off until Kane made his return. Nice to see him wear the mask again although I think he should've went to attack Henry instead. Oh well.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> as for the show in general, i enjoyed it. it was probably the funniest raw in a while. i lol'd at the pipebomb of the year video. teddy long :lmao


That was the funniest bit from last year too, it had a load of clips from NXT including the infamous "Make it a win", "Mustache" and "Genesis of McGillicutty" speech.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Kane looked fucking badass. That first mask would give me nightmares and the second was just so cool.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

For anyone wondering what the name of the rock song that played during the Game Changer of the Year award video, it's Downplay - Hated You From Hello.

Just found that out myself. Figured other people might what to know.

If no one is wondering, then oh well. It's a good song.


----------



## #Heel (Nov 27, 2011)

DeeCee said:


> Kane looked fucking badass. That first mask would give me nightmares and the second was just so cool.


i agree - i wonder if it will be masked kane v taker at mania for the 20-0 ?!?

kane's character is so much better with the mask - brings back memories of the good old days!!

hopefully they dont ruin his return by having cena crush him


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Muta's masks were always the best.


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

What I liked about Raw:

-Zack Ryder
-All 4 guys in that fatal 4 way aside from Punk, are the reason I'm watching right now. 
- SNOOKI shouting out the Woo Woo WOo Kid.
- Jonny Ace tribute.


Everything else was pretty shitty. 

I missed a piece of Raw, was there a Slammy for Match of the Year?


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

This was one of those shows that you watch that was terrible, but nothing painful enough to make you stop watching. 3 hours of sheer boredom though. The fatal 4-way was the only thing actually worth watching.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

SummerLove said:


> as for the show in general, i enjoyed it. it was probably the funniest raw in a while. i lol'd at the pipebomb of the year video. teddy long :lmao


That's how I felt. Who didn't expect more segments with the awards over matches? I went into this expecting what I got. Only some things surprised me so I think that is why I didn't have a problem when something goofy occurred.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

yep i thought the show wasn't too bad... not sure why some people think it is that bad and needs the attention of making a new thread just to comment. the ads could have make it a slow show, but the events were not too bad. probably a 7 or 8.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Every RAW is the worst of the year according to some.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Quite enjoyed Raw. A couple of things though...
Is Cena not going to have a match at TLC then?!? Or did I miss an announcement?
Kane's return was pretty epic but does anybody else feel a little robbed? Not just because it was wasted on an awful crowd but I was looking forward to the possibility of seeing Cena get pinned clean on a Raw. He was pretty much dominated in that match and Henry had just hit him with the world's strongest slam


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nah, KANE disrupting things was fine. I didn't even notice the crowd. Was too busy marking out, if you will.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I was dead tired last night, so I downloaded RAW. I suppose being able to skip nonsense made it more enjoyable. 

I liked the 4 way. I liked seeing heel vs heel in paricular.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

That guy who said he got a phone call from Kane saying he would return on Raw ruined the end of Raw for me. Instead of marking out over Masked Kane coming back, all I could do was :lmao that some random dude that everybody called bullshit on was right lol. He and HHH must be buddies, they're both RIGHT!!


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> That guy who said he got a phone call from Kane saying he would return on Raw ruined the end of Raw for me. Instead of marking out over Masked Kane coming back, all I could do was :lmao that some random dude that everybody called bullshit on was right lol. He and HHH must be buddies, they're both RIGHT!!


:lmao I swear last night in his thread I was mocking his ass. How stupid I look now :lmao


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

-Why are they still using that annoying P. Diddy song?
-OH MY ROAD DOGG
-that Johnny Laurenitis vignette - holy shit I was laughing throughout the whole thing.
-too many slammies. WHERE ARE THE WRESTLING MATCHES?
-LITA! Never expected that, especially after her arrest. Wow, looking fine as hell. 
-Oh God, the David Otunga and Tony Atlas segment was just annoying.
-about the trending star. What if nobody trends? This match is really good though. This match has totally made RAW worth watching.
-Why was CM Punk not nominated as a game changer?
-wtf did jinder mahal do? I don't care for him, but cmon.
-OH FUCK, KANE. IS HE WEARING A MASK? WHAT THE FUCK? OH SHIT. OLD KANE THEME. AHHH FUCK. - that's how I marked.


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

I marked like a little kid in a free candy store, when a saw Kane's return !!!!! OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS AWESOME !!!!!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

the only thing i remember is
Christian is back (yeah bullshit gimmick but he kinds makes it get over even though its just mehhhhhhhhhhhh)
Cm Punk getting beat up by Del Rio and Miz 
AND KANE COMING BACK

OMG I SOOOO MARKED THE FUCK OUT IT WAS HILARIOUS 
KANE IS AWESOME


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Marked like a bitch for Kane, he looked bad ass walking to the ring.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Decent Raw, did like alot of the nomination videos for the various slammys. The Johnny Ace video was great. The fatal four-way match was very good as well. Actually got some story-line building in and I didn;t expect that.

And thank god Kane returned masked so I can quite hearing whining about it


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

also, why the heck was there no breakout star of the year award? or match of the year award?


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

My verdict: bad show, saved by Kane's epic return and Road Dogg's appearance.  I won't lie, I was hoping for his retro attire, but the new mask is pretty nice and he seems to be the Kane of old in his monster persona. Hopefully this can make for interesting stuff.


----------



## AndyEmm (May 10, 2007)

Highlights (IMO):
- Kanes return
- Road Dogg
- Fatal Four Way
- Del Rio and the Miz taking out CM Punk (makes them look like threats to the title)

Let downs:
- The opening segment
- Majority of the awards


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Kanes return was a very good surprise. However I wish he returned at MSG instead


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

There were 4 matches in the span of 3 hours. Times like this I'm glad I don't pay good money to go to a TV taping. House shows provide, ya know, actual wrestling.

Some of the awards were just ridiculous. Kelly winning the Divas one? Who did she blow that afternoon to ensure that victory? (on the plus side, I loved Lita's fake "YAY!" expression right before the camera cut to Cole/Lawler!)

Sheamus/Mahal didn't even happen, actually reducing the amount of wrestling even more, Show/Barrett was joined in progress and ended about a minute after that, and even the best match of the night, the fatal fourway between Ziggler/Ryder/Rhodes/Bryan had that stupid Twitter tie-in award attached to it.

I don't consider myself a highly cynical fan at times, but last night was just one of those cases where I just thought, "Fuck this company".

Then Kane returned, chokeslammed Cena and managed to end the show on a moderately high note.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

The show was a disgrace until the ending though Road Dogg showed he had more charisma in that brief speech of his than 90% of the current roster has shown in over a year.


----------



## JimmyYawz (Oct 19, 2011)

*HE'S FUCKING BACK*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't think Cena is the only person to be a victim of Kane

In the promo, it didn't just show Cena. It showed punk & Orton (Cena was more noticed since he was the last person showed and he had his t-shirt on with the white letters)


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Cycloneon said:


> I don't think Cena is the only person to be a victim of Kane
> 
> In the promo, it didn't just show Cena. It showed punk & Orton (Cena was more noticed since he was the last person showed and he had his t-shirt on with the white letters)


I remember seeing the ROck in one of the promo videos too.


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

I can't get over why Mark Henry rolled off Cena after the World's Strongest Slam. He could've pinned Cena, and he looked like he was about to grab the leg . . and then rolled off. Somebody gonna get their ass botched . .

Masked Kane was great, although I have no clue how they're going to get people to boo him. Everyone's been waiting for Masked Kane to return for so long, I don't think they're going to turn on him even if he attacks Cena . . especially if he attacks Cena.


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

The Johnny Ace video was fantastic, specially the moment when Cornette hits him with the racket... xDDD.


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

coconutcrusher said:


> I can't get over why Mark Henry rolled off Cena after the World's Strongest Slam. He could've pinned Cena, and he looked like he was about to grab the leg . . and then rolled off. Somebody gonna get their ass botched . .
> 
> Masked Kane was great, although I have no clue how they're going to get people to boo him. Everyone's been waiting for Masked Kane to return for so long, I don't think they're going to turn on him even if he attacks Cena . . especially if he attacks Cena.


Masked Kane Chockslamming Cena is like Attitude Era kicking ass of PG Era !8*D


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

Almost everything about this Raw sucked. The overrated, boring nonentity known as Kane returned for his 753rd big push and not a shit was given by anyone in the arena.
The only good thing was the tribute to Johnny Ace. Which was perhaps the funniest thing in WWE all year.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Was that Cena trying to be slightly heelish or trying to get the crowd to boo The Rock again? Because it sounded to me like the crowd only woke up fully when they thought Rocky was coming out. Shit got crazy for a moment but then the disappointment.

I haven't seen Kane's return yet, I have about 25 minutes of the show left.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

It happens in the final 2 and a half minutes


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Commodus said:


> Almost everything about this Raw sucked. The overrated, boring nonentity known as Kane returned for his 753rd big push and not a shit was given by anyone in the arena.
> The only good thing was the tribute to Johnny Ace. Which was perhaps the funniest thing in WWE all year.


The fatal 4 way match was the only worthy noting of this Raw, i got pissed that Edge did not get the Game Changing Moment award but The Rock did, Edge's moment was a real moment, he said goodbye to his career... 

And am i the only one expecting the Undertaker appearing when HHH was talking about him? But the show had its funny moments, Cody and Bryan constantly reversing those pins...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

"Stupid WWE Universe"? lolwut?


----------



## JimmyYawz (Oct 19, 2011)

The Fatal-4 had 4 Future World Champs


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

I didn't think RAW was too bad myself. Okay, it wasn't great, but it definitely wasn't as bad as some are making out. Fatal 4 Way match was definitely a highlight of the night, as was Kane's return.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

That first explosion of Kane's return shooked the entire stadium, if you look back you see that the explosion even scared Henry for a moment. I have been to some big bands who use these kind of pyro's, like Rammstein and KISS, and these are f*cking loud.... 

And whoever made the montage for the Pipe Bomb of the Year video, that was funny as hell... Especially the R-Truth moments.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah it def. scared the shit out of me last night..I was sipping on a beer and BAM HOLY SHIT WTF JUST HAPPENED BEER ON GROUND


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

From a purely aesthetic point of view, the image of Kane's new mask rounding off the show gave me chills. 

This Raw gave me a really positive feeling about WWE. Between the mysterious 1-2-2012 promos, the talented up+coming midcarders in the fatal 4way, the hype for Wm28 with Cena/Rock, the return of badass Kane, Punk being the top guy (although the title feud is pretty generic and throwaway) and the sheer potential of how good WM28 and the RTWM could be, I'm enjoying the product at the moment. 

On the downside... I DO NOT want to see Trips/Taker AGAIN at WM as was sort of hinted on RAW and I have 0 interest in the Nash/Trips match at TLC.


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> Wonder how many people tuned out during that absolute shite segment?


I went and fixed my toilet during that whole segment w cole and jr lol


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

WTF I just noticed the announcer guy didn't go JUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENAAAAAAAAAAAA. He just said John Cena normally.. Odd.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just reading through some youtube comments and alot of people are saying it isn't glen jacobs lol


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

JimmyYawz said:


> The Fatal-4 had 4 Future World Champs


lol...easy there


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

for all you wrestling gif fans, some new ones: 




























and one for the Kane fans:


----------



## Kaneniteforever (Aug 28, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Just reading through some youtube comments and alot of people are saying it isn't glen jacobs lol


Lol yeah ive read them to, and if ppl dont think its him, at the end, his weird smile is a give away


----------



## Adam502 (Oct 21, 2011)

Tony Atlas laughing was the most annoying thing on the show.. WWE is so stupid.


----------



## predator60 (Mar 15, 2011)

The Tony Atlas segment was so stupid that it was funny..

But why on earth do they give Snookie a fucking slammy, she is so awfull and retarded, it was even an a-list slammy, clearly Hugh Jackman is a much bigger star even though he didn't compete in a match, not that snookie did anything in her match...

SNOOKIE SUCKS!


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

predator60 said:


> The Tony Atlas segment was so stupid that it was funny..
> 
> But why on earth do they give Snookie a fucking slammy, she is so awfull and retarded, it was even an a-list slammy, clearly Hugh Jackman is a much bigger star even though he didn't compete in a match, not that snookie did anything in her match...
> 
> SNOOKIE SUCKS!


Well, Cole got a award for puking on Jericho's shoes, if he can get one for just that, Snookie can...


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

The Slammy's should have been next week cause Kane's return was definitely Holy shit moment of the year. This is why I love the WWE. Before Cena vs Henry started I was planning to go to sleep cause I was so damn tired but I knew that something great would happen, and it fricking did!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I was hoping to come on here and see everyone commenting on Kane's pyro being set up on the 4 ring posts before the Cena/Henry match.

I myself noticed it during Henry's intro.

So... am I really the only one?

Are the rest of you that bored of / distracted from the show? Blind? Stupid?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Scrotey Loads said:


> I was hoping to come on here and see everyone commenting on Kane's pyro being set up on the 4 ring posts before the Cena/Henry match.
> 
> I myself noticed it during Henry's intro.
> 
> ...


Want an award?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Scrotey Loads said:


> I was hoping to come on here and see everyone commenting on Kane's pyro being set up on the 4 ring posts before the Cena/Henry match.
> 
> I myself noticed it during Henry's intro.
> 
> ...


Well I'm not blind.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

predator60 said:


> The Tony Atlas segment was so stupid that it was funny..
> 
> But why on earth do they give Snookie a fucking slammy, she is so awfull and retarded, it was even an a-list slammy, clearly Hugh Jackman is a much bigger star even though he didn't compete in a match, not that snookie did anything in her match...
> 
> *SNOOKIE SUCKS*!


Got this part right at least, and from what I have heard she SUCKS alot (and is prolly awesome at it) and does pretty much everything else to ALOT. Prolly be fun to spend a night with her in fact, just bring plenty of "protection"


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

do not care what you people think of me...but I would SO DO snookie!


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

greaz taker! said:


> do not care what you people think of me...but I would SO DO snookie!


I also would do her, with do her i mean, put her in a choke slam.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

OMG, Funaki is returning!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

They didn't set up the pryo on the ring posts....I was there live and no one came out during commercials or anything....


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

JDman said:


> They didn't set up the pryo on the ring posts....I was there live and no one came out during commercials or anything....


I'm not believing anything you say since you said it was going to be a good crowd tonight!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

R'Albin said:


> I'm not believing anything you say since you said it was going to be a good crowd tonight!


lol read my post in the 'wah never go to va again i have a pussy and im on my period' thread.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> Want an award?


No. I just feel gypped because the return was kind of watered down for me. I figured the good people of WF would have also noticed it, as you all tend to notice at least as much as I do. No offense intended. 

Come to think of it, I wouldn't mind some sort of award, though.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Very bad raw for a 3 hours show.

The good points:
- fatal 4 way
- kane
- Christian trolling


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

I know it was about a trending award, but god fucking damn it all if Lawler didn't ruin that awesome fatal four way by talking about it every two seconds. Cole was surprisingly doing his job and calling the match well, but Jerry ruined it anyway.

Cole: "which one of these talented superstars is going to win this great match?"
Lawler: "never mind that, who's trending?"

I mean come on.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The Kane thing reminds me of Malibu Stacy "its the same old doll but with a HAT"


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

So what do you guys reckon are the chances we get a Bryan/Punk segment to begin the show talking about their long road to get to the top of wwe? I for one hope it happens


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

4 and a half hours and no Raw Discussion thread for tonights Raw. #areyouseriousbro


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

yea it's ridiculous.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

Not much to say really.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

Kane came back last week.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

i haven't watched for awhile and just realized elimination chamber is in my neck of the woods. sweet!!!


----------

